# ~*~ Don't Be Tardy ~*~



## simone72

Anyone going to watch this tonight?
Apparently Kim will be taking off her wig in one of these episodes...


----------



## gsmom

i'd rather gauge out my eyeballs with hot pokers......


----------



## GTOFan

I'm watching...I want to see Kim's real hair!


----------



## hunniesochic

I'll google her real hair whenever I can remember. I'm not interested in watching Kim or any Kim on TV


----------



## New-New

hunniesochic said:


> I'll google her real hair whenever I can remember. I'm not interested in watching Kim or any Kim on TV



cosign. 'm sure pics will end up one one of the gossip sites i visit.


----------



## Jahpson

I'll watch if I can remember.


----------



## caramel15

i'll wait for her hair pics to be posted here... a whole hour of kim? no thanks.


----------



## simone72

I will TIVO it and watch on a slow tv night so I can fast forward if I want, there are too many commercials on Bravo....


----------



## terps08

hunniesochic said:


> I'll google her real hair whenever I can remember. I'm not interested in watching Kim or any Kim on TV



Agreed!!!


----------



## Jenny Cadine

I don't want to watch Kim's sh*tshow but I may be masochistically drawn to it if nothing else is on.

The Bravo promos say Kim has a fit when she finds out her dress is used. B*tch, please! You got it on eBay!


----------



## needloub

Tuned in for 5 minutes, then tuned out


----------



## KathyB

KJ is a doll!


----------



## nova_girl

I tried to watch this show, but Kim is just way too vulgar and crass for me.


----------



## Longchamp

I'm embarrassed to admit I watched it!!! 

ARGH was so PO'd as I watched just to see her real hair, didn't realize it was a mini series and there are a couple more shows.  

Did anyone else watch?  She bought 3 dresses, plans to make 3 dress  changes on her WD. 

The best line of the night was when Kroy said his sister's total budget for her wedding in MT was 7,000 and Kim's budget is 500,000.   Poor Kroy, I see bankruptcy in their future.


----------



## buzzytoes

I think I am the only person in the world who likes Kim. LOL

I didn't plan on going out of my way to watch but it was on after WWHL so I just left it on here. I will say I don't understand how on earth she can afford this kind of lifestyle. Do they really make that much money between the two of them? Everything about her life just seems so over the top.


----------



## orangeboxaddict

buzzytoes said:
			
		

> I think I am the only person in the world who likes Kim. LOL
> 
> I didn't plan on going out of my way to watch but it was on after WWHL so I just left it on here. I will say I don't understand how on earth she can afford this kind of lifestyle. Do they really make that much money between the two of them? Everything about her life just seems so over the top.



I like her, too, or at least, I don't dislike her! Haha I am happy for her that she found a good man and baby KJ is just adorable!!!


----------



## MickMick

I am not watching.  The "side boob" comment is enough to make me hurl.  I want to see "The Jumpsuit".  Someone said that she looked like a cross between the love child of the old, fat Elvis and a tacky, agiing stripper.  I may have to google to see that sight!

lol


----------



## simone72

MickMick said:


> I am not watching.  The "side boob" comment is enough to make me hurl.  I want to see "The Jumpsuit".  Someone said that she looked like a cross between the love child of the old, fat Elvis and a tacky, agiing stripper.  I may have to google to see that sight!
> 
> lol



So funny as soon as I saw the jumpsuit I was like Elvis wants his outfit back!


----------



## Charles

buzzytoes said:


> I think I am the only person in the world who likes Kim. LOL
> 
> I didn't plan on going out of my way to watch but it was on after WWHL so I just left it on here. I will say I don't understand how on earth she can afford this kind of lifestyle. Do they really make that much money between the two of them? Everything about her life just seems so over the top.



Isn't her fiance a football player?  He recently signed a 12 mil contract.  That probably helps out a bit.

FYI, I didn't watch.  Real HW Atl, Dance Moms, Toddlers and Tiaras, and this are shows that I absolutely refuse to watch out of sheer principle.


----------



## Belle49

I like Kim as well, so I watched and enjoyed it, it's funny. Kroy seems like an amazing man and KJ is just beyond presh


----------



## KathyB

Belle49 said:


> I like Kim as well, so I watched and enjoyed it, it's funny. Kroy seems like an amazing man and KJ is just beyond presh



KJ is a very personable and happy baby!  Just a cutie pie!  He looks like Kroy.


----------



## sandc

Jenny Cadine said:


> I don't want to watch Kim's sh*tshow but I may be masochistically drawn to it if nothing else is on.
> 
> The Bravo promos say Kim has a fit when she finds out her dress is used. B*tch, please! You got it on eBay!


 
I watched it. It seemed like other people were having more of a fit than Kim about it being used.  Her MOH was making comments about what if the dress had been laying on a cheap motel floor. I loved Kim's comment to that about how if the woman bought a $58K dress she wasn't doing it in a Motel 6. Good point!

KJ is so cute and Kim seems to be good with him. On cameras anyway. I don't really like or dislike her for some reason.


----------



## KathyB

sandc said:
			
		

> I watched it. It seemed like other people were having more of a fit than Kim about it being used.  Her MOH was making comments about what if the dress had been laying on a cheap motel floor. I loved Kim's comment to that about how if the woman bought a $58K dress she wasn't doing it in a Motel 6. Good point!
> 
> KJ is so cute and Kim seems to be good with him. On cameras anyway. I don't really like or dislike her for some reason.



I think she was happy to get that particular dress regardless if it was used. I also liked the reply back to her MOH.


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

*Chanel* is the cutest little dog!  Does anyone know what breed she is?

Kroy is a saint!  He takes care of the baby, cooks and lets Kim spend and do pretty much what she wants!  Men like that are rare indeed!  Kim is spending money like crazy. I hope he can afford it.  She should save some money for a rainy day.


----------



## KathyB

I believe Chanel is a Pomeranian.


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

KathyB said:


> I believe Chanel is a Pomeranian.



Thanks a bunch, she's a sweetheart!


----------



## alliemia

I liked the show so far.


----------



## KathyB

Apparently, DBTFTW got the second highest rating for a premiere show in Bravo's history. Somebody's watching! 1.55 million viewers, right behind this season's premiere of RH of NJ.


----------



## lho

I doubt she's actually paying for the wedding!


----------



## KathyB

lho said:
			
		

> I doubt she's actually paying for the wedding!



I'm guessing this is all on Bravo's dime.


----------



## blah956

saw the show and loved it. it is in way better spirits than RHoA. I like this tone more so than the Atlanta. it is a good show chaser given how bad RHoA got!


----------



## Aimee3

If it's the dress of your dreams, wouldn't you want to wear it for the whole wedding?  It's not like you'll ever wear it again, so I don't see why you'd want to change out of it for the rest of the wedding!


----------



## purse4u

Kim is soo happy & KJ is adorable but I found it weird that she didnt even want the wedding guests passing through her home - i know it's your "personal space" but theyre your guests - the wedding planner had to remind her it wasnt too cool to have people entering thru an outside door/entrance - hysterical!  Where are they supposed to use the rest room, I know she won't have a port-a-potty! lol!


----------



## KayuuKathey

its boring.... sorry. the only interesting thing is the cuteness of kj and kim talking to him.


----------



## blah956

purse4u said:


> Kim is soo happy & KJ is adorable but I found it weird that she didnt even want the wedding guests passing through her home - i know it's your "personal space" but theyre your guests - the wedding planner had to remind her it wasnt too cool to have people entering thru an outside door/entrance - hysterical!  Where are they supposed to use the rest room, I know she won't have a port-a-potty! lol!



i guess she doesn't trust the people she invited enough to not go through her stuff (or steal)


----------



## pinkfeet

i wasn't going to watch it as I don't care for Kim usually but I wanted to see her real hair, but it probably won't be shown until the end. 

But I liked the her on this show more than RHOA..she seemed more relaxed and I enjoyed her humour. Though crass at times, it was funny.


----------



## Aimee3

purse4u said:


> Kim is soo happy & KJ is adorable but I found it weird that she didnt even want the wedding guests passing through her home - i know it's your "personal space" but theyre your guests - the wedding planner had to remind her it wasnt too cool to have people entering thru an outside door/entrance - hysterical!*  Where are they supposed to use the rest room, I know she won't have a port-a-potty! lol*!



I am pretty sure they make "fancier" port-a-potties" specifically for parties and not construction sites, although I've never seen them.  
Since every party/get together they have on this show turns into a screaming/shoving match, I guess she doesn't want that *in* her house, lol.


----------



## sgj99

blah956 said:


> saw the show and loved it. it is in way better spirits than RHoA. I like this tone more so than the Atlanta. it is a good show chaser given how bad RHoA got!


 
i got sucked into the show too, swore i wouldn't watch it.  but you are absolutely right, the tone is so much more up-beat and happy compared to how negative things got on RHoA.


----------



## hlfinn

i dvr'ed it and actually didn't mind it. that jumpsuit though.... smh. not sure who would wear it much less pay 18k for it.  i thought it was very scripted though- esp her mom trying on dresses for the wedding and kim calling her stylist about it. i did love the workout with her best friend. they seemed to be having so much fun. also laughed at the kroy "my sister's wedding was 7k" comment. silly boy. i worry about how much she spends though she must be making a lot of money from the show and other stuff. didn't she have a book coming out at one point?


----------



## LOREBUNDE

I had thought this was just a wedding episode but it's a series?


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

blah956 said:


> saw the show and loved it. it is in way better spirits than RHoA. I like this tone more so than the Atlanta. it is a good show chaser given how bad RHoA got!





sgj99 said:


> i got sucked into the show too, swore i wouldn't watch it.  but you are absolutely right, the tone is so much more up-beat and happy compared to how negative things got on RHoA.



I also stopped watching RHOA when it got so negative, plus I don't like Marlo.  This show is more light-hearted.  Kroy is a great guy and Chanel is a sweetie-pie!


----------



## lovesbmw

hlfinn said:


> i dvr'ed it and actually didn't mind it. that jumpsuit though.... smh. not sure who would wear it much less pay 18k for it. i thought it was very scripted though- esp her mom trying on dresses for the wedding and kim calling her stylist about it. i did love the workout with her best friend. they seemed to be having so much fun. also laughed at the kroy "my sister's wedding was 7k" comment. silly boy. i worry about how much she spends though she must be making a lot of money from the show and other stuff. didn't she have a book coming out at one point?


 I think Kroy is worried about Kim spending, but he is so much in love with her he want say nothing, poor guy.


----------



## buzzytoes

Baby KJ is months old and his grandparents have never met him?? I find that sad.


----------



## disney16

I thought it was kind of strange that Kim didn't know how to use a can opener and was basically clueless in the kitchen. I remember her stating on the reunion show that it was just her and her daughters before BP ever came into their lives, which lead me to believe they were stuggling. Ok maybe not struggling, but definetly not the same lifestyle that she had after BP was in their lives.


----------



## DC-Cutie

disney16 said:


> I thought it was kind of strange that Kim didn't know how to use a can opener and was basically clueless in the kitchen. I remember her stating on the reunion show that it was just her and her daughters before BP ever came into their lives, which lead me to believe they were stuggling.



She's lying.


----------



## dr.pepper

I watched a bit last night and found it way too boring. Kim is really as dumb as Alexis from RHOOC, she just has a loud mouth and curses around the clock, so she seems less stupid.


----------



## sgj99

Sinful Indulgences said:


> I also stopped watching RHOA when it got so negative, plus *I don't like Marlo*. This show is more light-hearted. Kroy is a great guy and Chanel is a sweetie-pie!


 
yes, Marlo is just an ex-con in designer clothes.  i don't get the hype and attraction she has for some people.  i can't get passed the fact that she's been arrested 7 times, once for a *violent* assault.

Kroy is a great guy, Chanel is too cute and baby KJ is just adorable.  Kim does seem to have a wonderful family.


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

sgj99 said:


> yes, Marlo is just an ex-con in designer clothes.  i don't get the hype and attraction she has for some people.  i can't get passed the fact that she's been arrested 7 times, once for a *violent* assault.
> 
> Kroy is a great guy, Chanel is too cute and baby KJ is just adorable.  Kim does seem to have a wonderful family.



Yup, don't like her and the tone of RHOA anymore, I just stopped watching.  I think Kroy is one of the best husbands in the Housewife franchise.  It's hard to find a man like that nowadays.  And of course Chanel stole my heart!


----------



## KathyB

Kroy really is a good guy.  He adores all those girls and KJ is the cutest.  Kim's mom is a nut.


----------



## sandrab123

She has no class, but it's like seeing a car accident, you just can't look away.  LOL !


----------



## pinkfeet

Kim needs to take her mom with her to her plastic surgeon. Or feed her some burgers. Yikes. Scary

I do like the interactions with Kim & Kroy though.


----------



## msspooky09

KathyB said:
			
		

> Kroy really is a good guy.  He adores all those girls and KJ is the cutest.  Kim's mom is a nut.



ITA about Kroy. I thought he was kind of dopey but he's been saying things that make sense lately, which I was kind of impressed with. Until he said that he had two livers, LOL. He's so sweet with her kids and with KJ.


----------



## Jahpson

I caught an episode. Kroy is a good man IMO. Kim is very lucky and she knows it.

love love love the wedding dress (the one with the dripping diamonds)


and no disrespect, but does Kim's mom have a condition or something? Just wondering because her face is just..idk


----------



## sgj99

so ... what have the ratings been for this show?  it seems like Bravo is playing it all the time!


----------



## simone72

I can't believe how she had that altercation over the phone with her mom, no matter who is right or wrong I think it was awful to hear them fight like that on tv.


----------



## Belle49

KJ is just so precious and yes Kroy is a great man, I hope she doesn't do him wrong.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

My favorite part of this show went totally unacknowledged (by the show itself). It was when Kim found the cigarette and was out smoking it on her patio. You see all the women together gabbing away but what you have to watch for is over Kim's left shoulder, Kroy was out wheeling baby KJ around in circles on their basketball court. He is such an attentive and loving father and you can totally tell!


----------



## br00kelynx

Jahpson said:


> I caught an episode. Kroy is a good man IMO. Kim is very lucky and she knows it.
> 
> love love love the wedding dress (the one with the dripping diamonds)
> 
> 
> *and no disrespect, but does Kim's mom have a condition or something? Just wondering because her face is just..idk*



My guess is meth


----------



## KathyB

Jahpson said:


> I caught an episode. Kroy is a good man IMO. Kim is very lucky and she knows it.
> 
> love love love the wedding dress (the one with the dripping diamonds)
> 
> 
> and no disrespect, but does Kim's mom have a condition or something? Just wondering because her face is just..idk



Looks like too much time in the sun.....


----------



## rockhollow

I guess Kim inherited some of her craziness from her mother - her mom is out there in left field - and maybe has some kind of substance problem....
Really, to text your daughter and say that you will be sick on her wedding day is pretty crazy.
But I didn't like the way Kim handled it, calling her and all that yelling on the phone. I was sad to see Kroy get involved, he should have stayed out of the craziness between Kim and her mom - I hope it was just for the show that he felt the need to try and reason with Kim's mom on the phone during that fight.
I can see why Kim didn't want her mom at the tasting, but it was too bad that she didn't just tell her mom the truth instead of lying - I don't know how she didn't think she'd get caught - the camera was filming.

And Kim and the wigs - what a laugh! I know they promised Kim without a wig, I guess that will be on the last show of the season to keep us watching.


----------



## DC-Cutie

sarahloveslouis said:


> My favorite part of this show went totally unacknowledged (by the show itself). It was when Kim found the cigarette and was out smoking it on her patio. You see all the women together gabbing away but what you have to watch for is over Kim's left shoulder, Kroy was out wheeling baby KJ around in circles on their basketball court. He is such an attentive and loving father and you can totally tell!



On the reunion didn't Kim say she's given up smoking or drinking?  Remember, Andy looked like he didn't believe her...


----------



## sarahloveslouis

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> On the reunion didn't Kim say she's given up smoking or drinking?  Remember, Andy looked like he didn't believe her...



I got the vibe that she had been telling the truth about not smoking, this was a single cigarette that was "found" in a drawer. I believe she said it was Sweetie's?


----------



## DC-Cutie

sarahloveslouis said:


> I got the vibe that she had been telling the truth about not smoking, this was a single cigarette that was "found" in a drawer. I believe she said it was Sweetie's?



ok.. I haven't watched, just reading the comments.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> ok.. I haven't watched, just reading the comments.



I definitely don't buy the no drinking thing, though. She is seen pouring glasses of wine like it's no big deal.


----------



## orangeboxaddict

K j is seriously too cute for words!!! I could watch him all day long!!! So adorable!!!


----------



## KathyB

orangeboxaddict said:


> K j is seriously too cute for words!!! I could watch him all day long!!! So adorable!!!



He really is! So cute and such a happy personality!  He was cracking me up last night with his facial expressions.


----------



## Belle49

I just can't stand how cute he is, I want to bite him. Kroy really is one helluva man huh?


----------



## Jahpson

KJ is tooo precious! I love happy babies. That was so cute how he wanted a kiss from mama after he got a hug

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## sds661

pinkfeet said:


> Kim needs to take her mom with her to her plastic surgeon. Or feed her some burgers. Yikes. Scary
> 
> I do like the interactions with Kim & Kroy though.



I agree with the burgers part...she looks overly thin..skeletorish....


----------



## KathyB

Jahpson said:


> KJ is tooo precious! I love happy babies. That was so cute how he wanted a kiss from mama after he got a hug
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I like how Kim talks to him like she's having a conversation with him and he'll just look at her and smile like he understands what she is saying!


----------



## Jahpson

KathyB said:


> I like how Kim talks to him like she's having a conversation with him and he'll just look at her and smile like he understands what she is saying!



Yes! You can tell he is actually listening


----------



## 50wishes

Baby Kroy is darling.  What I can figure out is where did she get those "dowdy" girl friends!  Hurry up and get the wedding over with so Bravo can add another show!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

50wishes said:


> Baby Kroy is darling.  What I can figure out is where did she get those "dowdy" girl friends!  Hurry up and get the wedding over with so Bravo can add another show!!!



I think Kim is the type of person that likes to be surrounded by dowdy friends so she can get all the attention.  Her other friend from RHOA was pretty frumpy, too.


----------



## 50wishes

DC-Cutie said:


> I think Kim is the type of person that likes to be surrounded by dowdy friends so she can get all the attention. Her other friend from RHOA was pretty frumpy, too.


 
Hi DC-Cutie, I definitely agree with you!  I enjoy reading your contributions to TPF.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

I've seen Kims real hair now...my life is complete


----------



## DC-Cutie

so, I'm flipping the channel to see Kim talking bad about Kendra.  I thought she was supposed to be her friend?  And now she owes Kim money?  This story sounds like a familiar story   owing Khandi for Tardy for the Party ring a bell?


----------



## cjy

I have to admit, Kim looked SOOO much better without the wig. I was very surprized at how pretty her hair was, nice cut too.


----------



## needloub

She does look better without the wigs...


----------



## tonij2000

I saw tonight's episode and I'm confused...

KK (Kim & Kroy) can afford a half million dollar bracelet but won't pay the decorator who actually owns the house they're renting? 

Kim's comment about the house looks better now that she's renting it than it did when the actual owners lived in it (the owner actually decorated it FOR Kim) reinforces my belief that most of this reality tv is scripted.

I can't even imagine renting someone's home and stiffing them for a bill. No way would I be comfortable in that home, no way!


----------



## alliemia

i think with 3 kids to send to college, she's so frivilous to buy a $400K bracelet. I mean, maybe they can afford that, I don't know. But anything can happen, and they are renting too. So I think that money could be better spent on their future. Oh well, that's just the way Kim is. I do like her, but she's delusional at times.


----------



## orangeboxaddict

cjy said:
			
		

> I have to admit, Kim looked SOOO much better without the wig. I was very surprized at how pretty her hair was, nice cut too.



I totally agree!! She looks sooo good without the wig! She looks much more classy and sophisticated with her real hair!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

alliemia said:


> i think with 3 kids to send to college, she's so frivilous to buy a $400K bracelet. I mean, maybe they can afford that, I don't know. But anything can happen, and they are renting too. So I think that money could be better spent on their future. Oh well, that's just the way Kim is. I do like her, but she's delusional at times.



Kim is still living like kroy has big poppa type money.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

She looks MUCH better without the wigs!!! Leave them off Kim!


----------



## Jahpson

Kim looks great without the wig! She should just put extensions/tracks for length!

Looks like she gets hair cut and colored and THEN puts on a wig (which makes no sense to me).


Anyway, i am really confused regarding the Kendra debacle. Why doesn't she just write her a check and keep it moving? Unless she is trying to dispute the balance? The issue is the interior decorating and not the rent right?

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Jahpson

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> so, I'm flipping the channel to see Kim talking bad about Kendra.  I thought she was supposed to be her friend?  And now she owes Kim money?  This story sounds like a familiar story   owing Khandi for Tardy for the Party ring a bell?



Yeah. This sounds like shadiness on Kim's part. I hope she has it in writing that she was only suppose to front $15k for interior decorating.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ILuvShopping

tonij2000 said:


> I saw tonight's episode and I'm confused...
> 
> KK (Kim & Kroy) can afford a half million dollar bracelet but won't pay the decorator who actually owns the house they're renting?
> 
> Kim's comment about the house looks better now that she's renting it than it did when the actual owners lived in it (the owner actually decorated it FOR Kim) reinforces my belief that most of this reality tv is scripted.
> 
> I can't even imagine renting someone's home and stiffing them for a bill. No way would I be comfortable in that home, no way!





Jahpson said:


> Kim looks great without the wig! She should just put extensions/tracks for length!
> 
> Looks like she gets hair cut and colored and THEN puts on a wig (which makes no sense to me).
> 
> 
> Anyway, i am really confused regarding the Kendra debacle. Why doesn't she just write her a check and keep it moving? Unless she is trying to dispute the balance? The issue is the interior decorating and not the rent right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



from what i gathered when watching it last night.... Kim was told the bill would be $15k and she had no problem with that, then the decorator came back and said it was $50k and she wanted it NOW. which i think was this couple of days or so before the wedding.  Kim said she had no problem paying it, she would do it once she got the wedding stuff over and done with.
However it did sound like she was disputing the amount and that's why she hadn't paid it and with the wedding stuff going on she just didn't want to worry about it right then and there.  and then the decorator and her husband threatened to shut down the wedding or whatever, that wouldn't go over well with anyone i don't think. 

I was surprised at her hair too. if her hair stylist hadn't seen her hair in over a year then who has been cutting and coloring it??


----------



## Delta Queen

Yeah, she wasn't trying to stiff them on the bill, it was just that they had more than tripled the original amount. And if they were going over budget, aren't they supposed to tell the person who hired them, so they can maybe make a decision to make some cuts? Regardless, I think it is tacky to imply you might disrupt the wedding.  (and add me to the list of people who like Kim's real hair. I actually thought she looked prettier and younger.)


----------



## sgj99

does anyone know of the ratings or success of this show?  it seems like Bravo is playing it all the time which makes me wonder.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Having been around decorators, I think that Kendra told her something like "fees could start at $15K...". 

Kim should have been on top of the expenses as the decorating was taking place, approving or disapproving ALL costs.


----------



## chantal1922

Wendy Williams just showed a clip of Kim without her wig. She looks so much better with her natural hair.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

OMG Kim! Burn those damn wigs. She took ten years off of her face.


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagOuttaHell said:


> OMG Kim! Burn those damn wigs. She took ten years off of her face.



so that makes her look about 42 now


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Exactly!


----------



## DC-Cutie

apparently, Brielle is dropping hints on her instagram.  She said something about "can't wait to move back to (insert name of city wherever they used to live)".

Wonder if this means they didn't purchase their dream home afterall?


----------



## LovesYSL

I totally did not understand why she would hire the owner to furnish the house she's renting. I don't understand why she would hire a professional decorator for a house she doesn't even own but that's just me. When the owner first made an appearance on the show I kept saying to people something like this was going to happen and of course it did. The owner has their best interest at heart!

I thought Kim taking her wig off was totally anticlimatic. I don't understand why she doesn't just put extensions in her own hair. I think she should chop it to her chin since she has such a long face- it's a little too much of a style for me, kind of like Jennifer Aniston's Rachel cut. It wasn't bad though.


----------



## DC-Cutie

extensions can be horrible for your hair, if not taken care of properly.

There are a few types, weaves and fusion, as the most common.  Black women, usually opt for weaves, while non-black women get fusion.  can rip your hair out from the root!  YIKES!

I agree, she looks better without those heavy looking wigs.  She should just wear her own hair, no weave, no extensions..


----------



## Jahpson

Wigs can be bad for your hair too

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ILuvShopping

doesn't she have a wig for lots of different styles? she probably just sees it as a way to change up the style easily without having to spend so much time on it.

i notice she'll go from lots of highlights to very little. sometimes her hair has more curl than other times.  i'd rather wake up and put on a wig instead of spending 30+ min to do my hair each morning lol


----------



## ILuvShopping

i wonder what started her wig wearing days.  she said there once was a time where she would not leave the house without one on but now she doesn't care.

i wonder if she went through a time where she was losing hair?  i have a friend that goes through time periods that her estrogen is all screwed up so she starts loosing patches of hair.


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

Dang, I missed it!  Kim without a wig? Got to catch the rerun.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

I could be wrong but it looked to me that even Kims real hair had extensions too to make it look fuller.  You can't be wearing a wig all damn day then "poof" take it off and look that fluffy.  It looked good but still looked like it had some "help" to look that way...


----------



## zippie

bagnshoofetish said:


> I could be wrong but it looked to me that even Kims real hair had extensions too to make it look fuller. You can't be wearing a wig all damn day then "poof" take it off and look that fluffy. It looked good but still looked like it had some "help" to look that way...


 
Yep, she most definitely had some clip ons in her hair.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

bagnshoofetish said:


> I could be wrong but it looked to me that even Kims real hair had extensions too to make it look fuller.  You can't be wearing a wig all damn day then "poof" take it off and look that fluffy.  It looked good but still looked like it had some "help" to look that way...





zippie said:


> Yep, she most definitely had some clip ons in her hair.



Yep to both. Not buying it.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Also I haven't watched a single episode but I saw pics on another site. Nope. Not her hair, still.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

zippie said:


> Yep, she most definitely had some clip ons in her hair.



ala' Lisa Vanderpump....


----------



## Jahpson

Delta Queen said:


> Yeah, she wasn't trying to stiff them on the bill, it was just that they had more than tripled the original amount. And if they were going over budget, aren't they supposed to tell the person who hired them, so they can maybe make a decision to make some cuts? Regardless, I think it is tacky to imply you might disrupt the wedding.  (and add me to the list of people who like Kim's real hair. I actually thought she looked prettier and younger.)



I definitely think its tacky to disrupt the wedding, considering that the wedding is not even going to be in the house. So, I don't see why she needs to be paid immediately. Unless Kim could have just given her a post dated check if conflict of cleared checks would have been the issue. Looks like both sides could be at fault.



DC-Cutie said:


> Having been around decorators, I think that Kendra told her something like *"fees could start at $15K..."*.
> 
> Kim should have been on top of the expenses as the decorating was taking place, approving or disapproving ALL costs.



that could be it too!



DC-Cutie said:


> apparently, Brielle is dropping hints on her instagram.  She said something about "can't wait to move back to (insert name of city wherever they used to live)".
> 
> Wonder if this means they didn't purchase their dream home afterall?



I never believed Kim when she said that she was looking to buy the house. Personally, I don't understand why anyone would want to rent a mini mansion anyway. Especially when you have a growing family. The condo she lived in could have been sufficient.



LovesYSL said:


> I totally did not understand why she would hire the owner to furnish the house she's renting. *I don't understand why she would hire a professional decorator for a house she doesn't even own but that's just me. *When the owner first made an appearance on the show I kept saying to people something like this was going to happen and of course it did. The owner has their best interest at heart!



I never understood that either. I'm not hiring no personal decorator for a rental. If your decorating my house, that means I am paying to own...


----------



## Jahpson

bagnshoofetish said:


> I could be wrong but it looked to me that even Kims real hair had extensions too to make it look fuller.  You can't be wearing a wig all damn day then "poof" take it off and look that fluffy.  It looked good but still looked like it had some "help" to look that way...



Her hair is probably like Paris Hilton. Can't grow long in length


----------



## bagnshoofetish

^^^wasn't she ill at one point where her hair fell out?


----------



## Ladybug09

bagnshoofetish said:


> I could be wrong but it looked to me that even Kims real hair had extensions too to make it look fuller.  You can't be wearing a wig all damn day then "poof" take it off and look that fluffy.  It looked good but still looked like it had some "help" to look that way...





zippie said:


> Yep, she most definitely had some clip ons in her hair.





Alex Spoils Me said:


> Yep to both. Not buying it.





Alex Spoils Me said:


> Also I haven't watched a single episode but I saw pics on another site. Nope. Not her hair, still.


I too though her hair looked suspicious.


----------



## Ladybug09

Wow, she looks NOTHING like she used to...new nose, lips, even her jaw looks different.





Jahpson said:


> Her hair is probably like Paris Hilton. Can't grow long in length
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allabouttrh.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/kim-wigless.jpg


----------



## DC-Cutie

bagnshoofetish said:


> ^^^wasn't she ill at one point where her hair fell out?



allegedly


----------



## KathyB

She should lose the wigs.  She looks 100% better without them.


----------



## lulilu

I loved her real hair, even if it was "helped" a bit by clip-ins.  Beautiful color.  I wonder who her real stylist/colorist is.


----------



## sgj99

Jahpson said:


> I definitely think its tacky to disrupt the wedding, considering that the wedding is not even going to be in the house. So, I don't see why she needs to be paid immediately. Unless Kim could have just given her a post dated check if conflict of cleared checks would have been the issue. Looks like both sides could be at fault.
> 
> 
> 
> that could be it too!
> 
> 
> 
> I never believed Kim when she said that she was looking to buy the house. Personally, I don't understand why anyone would want to rent a mini mansion anyway. Especially when you have a growing family.* The condo she lived in could have been sufficient.*
> 
> 
> 
> I never understood that either. I'm not hiring no personal decorator for a rental. *If your decorating my house, that means I am paying to own..*.


 
i think the condo should have been sufficient too ... wasn't it 2500-3000 sq feet or so?  

and i actually know of someone who spent 35K on a kitchen remodel in a rental.  they were doing a rent-to-own kind of deal, did the remodel and then walked away from the house.  these were not affluent people by any means - they just had no business sense.  is that crazy or what???


----------



## disney16

Ok I don't get it. Who's paying for this wedding? And how are they paying for all the jewerly that she just purchased? Kickers in the NFL  make a lot of money but not this type of money? She's marrying Kroy not Peyton Manning!  She just spent well over a 1/2 million on three pieces. Again, I just don't get it.


----------



## blah956

disney16 said:


> Ok I don't get it. Who's paying for this wedding? And how are they paying for all the jewerly that she just purchased? Kickers in the NFL  make a lot of money but not this type of money? She's marrying Kroy not Peyton Manning!  She just spent well over a 1/2 million on three pieces. Again, I just don't get it.



you must've misheard cause kroy said he'd buy her 1 piece and the jeweler said he'd lend her the rest as part of the "borrowed" tradition (something blue, new and borrowed). still, the bracelet she wanted is $400,000. who knows if he worked with them on the price since he is getting free advertising


----------



## DC-Cutie

disney16 said:


> Ok I don't get it. Who's paying for this wedding? And how are they paying for all the jewerly that she just purchased? Kickers in the NFL  make a lot of money but not this type of money? She's marrying Kroy not Peyton Manning!  She just spent well over a 1/2 million on three pieces. Again, I just don't get it.



Bravo TV is paying. I'm sure the jewels were in loan and the vendors offered a deep discount in exchange for free advertisement on the show. Colin Cowie's service alone, cost a pretty penny.


----------



## Delta Queen

And that is probably a big part of why people sign up for these kind of shows, they put up with a lot of crap just for the freebies provided by the network or in this case, Andy.  (wow, that was one long sentence, wasn't it?) lol


----------



## sgj99

Delta Queen said:


> And that is probably a big part of why people sign up for these kind of shows, they put up with a lot of crap just for the freebies provided by the network or in this case, Andy.  (wow, that was one long sentence, wasn't it?) lol


 
it also provides them with a vehicle to promote themselves and whatever product they want to create - cookbooks, etiquette books, advice books, music videos, clothing designs, etc ... almost every "housewife" has something that they're shilling.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Welp, looks like the homeowner is ready to air Kim's dirty laundry.  She's doing it in bits and pieces...  I don't want to post the info, since it's from another site, so Google is your friend


----------



## alliemia

You think Andy will pay for the $400k bracelet?


----------



## DC-Cutie

alliemia said:


> You think Andy will pay for the $400k bracelet?



When people say "Andy pays", they mean Bravo TV indirectly pays since they gave Kim a deal for the show.

That bracelet is hella suspect!  I couldn't even see it costing $40K, maybe $4k   And IF Kroy purchased it, perhaps the guy gave him a good deal in exchange for free advertisement.


----------



## Queenie719

Kim looked a hot mess in that painted on jersey and her camera pose face is always like


----------



## cjy

DC-Cutie said:


> Welp, looks like the homeowner is ready to air Kim's dirty laundry. She's doing it in bits and pieces... I don't want to post the info, since it's from another site, so Google is your friend


 And what would we google?


----------



## Queenie719

cjy said:
			
		

> And what would we google?



I Googled "Kim Zolciak house" and it was the first link.


----------



## rockhollow

just watched the latest episode to finally see Kim without her wig. I also didn't believe that was all her own real hair. You can see where her hair ends and she's got extensions or some kind of clip on hair there. But she did look way better than with those huge wigs she wears - way less harsh, almost regular - but then that's not Kim and I doubt we'll ever see it again.
And I see from the previews, she isn't going to get married without that wig!


----------



## cjy

Queenie719 said:


> I Googled "Kim Zolciak house" and it was the first link.


 Off I go........


----------



## LisaG719

Queenie719 said:


> I Googled "Kim Zolciak house" and it was the first link.



Oh what a hot mess. lol


----------



## KathyB

DC-Cutie said:


> When people say "Andy pays", they mean Bravo TV indirectly pays since they gave Kim a deal for the show.
> 
> That bracelet is hella suspect!  I couldn't even see it costing $40K, maybe $4k   And IF Kroy purchased it, perhaps the guy gave him a good deal in exchange for free advertisement.



I believe this is it.


----------



## disney16

blah956 said:


> you must've misheard cause kroy said he'd buy her 1 piece and the jeweler said he'd lend her the rest as part of the "borrowed" tradition (something blue, new and borrowed). still, the bracelet she wanted is $400,000. who knows if he worked with them on the price since he is getting free advertising



Oh ok. I know Kroy said he was buying one piece but I thought she bought some pieces also.


----------



## divalicioust

I've been reading up on the Kendra situation on another board...all I can say is Kim continues to show her lack of character...just like she tried to get over on Kandi...that is how she gets down, trifling.  Along with Alexis from OC and Sheree she is by far my least favorite housewife..UGH


----------



## pinkfeet

, she's trifling ? No clue what that means. She steals? She likes truffles? She wears wigs ? She's a liar ?


----------



## pinklipgloss33

pinkfeet said:


> , she's trifling ? No clue what that means. She steals? She likes truffles? She wears wigs ? She's a liar ?


Ignorant, lazy, compulsive liar, shady....etc.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i feel she's more of an opportunist.


----------



## Queenie719

I also have a hard time believing that Kendra agreed to decorate that house for $15,000.  Maybe per room!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

KathyB said:


> She should lose the wigs.  She looks 100% better without them.



I agree.  I hate that little flip of hair she pins up front to hide the seam of the wig.  you can still see the damn seam woman!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

disney16 said:


> Ok I don't get it. Who's paying for this wedding? And how are they paying for all the jewerly that she just purchased? Kickers in the NFL  make a lot of money but not this type of money? She's marrying Kroy not Peyton Manning!  She just spent well over a 1/2 million on three pieces. Again, I just don't get it.



its called credit.  because she is in the public eye right now, every cc company and every store in town is probably extending her stupid amounts of credit just so she will wear or be seen with their products.  this is how people go broke when they are no longer in the limelight.  the cameras turn off but the bills don't stop coming in.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

DC-Cutie said:


> Welp, looks like the homeowner is ready to air Kim's dirty laundry.  She's doing it in bits and pieces...  I don't want to post the info, since it's from another site, so Google is your friend



oh how you tease....


----------



## tonij2000

Well, Marlo did tell us on the reunion that the furniture was Kendra's...


----------



## DC-Cutie

tonij2000 said:


> Well, Marlo did tell us on the reunion that the furniture was Kendra's...



I also believe what she said about trading Big Poppa's ring for her e-ring!


----------



## Jenny Cadine

tonij2000 said:


> Well, Marlo did tell us on the reunion that the furniture was Kendra's...



IMO the "real hair" was still a wig. Kendra seems like a real biatch. They should have made her the new housewife instead of this other chick who sounds like Sheree 2.0.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Queenie719 said:


> I Googled "Kim Zolciak house" and it was the first link.



Oh oh...off to google. 

I haven't watched the show yet but are there photos of Kim sans wig?


----------



## KathyB

DC-Cutie said:


> I also believe what she said about trading Big Poppa's ring for her e-ring!



I don't.  Simply because there's been too much publicity about who made the ring and Kroy paying for it.


----------



## rubycat

KathyB said:
			
		

> I don't.  Simply because there's been too much publicity about who made the ring and Kroy paying for it.



Didn't she also show them side by side somewhere?  

I also wouldn't pay 54k, if the agreed upon price was 15. Hopefully Kim has her lawyers involved.


----------



## KathyB

rubycat said:


> Didn't she also show them side by side somewhere?
> 
> I also wouldn't pay 54k, if the agreed upon price was 15. Hopefully Kim has her lawyers involved.



There were side-by-side pictures posted somewhere online (maybe the RHofATL thread) and the center stone on the BP ring was smaller and more princess  shaped than the Kroy ring, which is cushion, larger and longer in length.


----------



## blah956

Queenie719 said:


> I also have a hard time believing that Kendra agreed to decorate that house for $15,000.  Maybe per room!



i believe kim said that it was $15,000 to decorate the guest bedroom for kroy's parents.


----------



## raiderette74

This girl is not frugal, that is for sure LOL


----------



## KayuuKathey

Is it me or i just can watch this. its so boring. ;l my god.


----------



## DC-Cutie

According to tmz, Kim and kroy have violated their lease and must pay $600 per day that the continue to stay on the house.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

DC-Cutie said:


> I also believe what she said about trading Big Poppa's ring for her e-ring!



But she said on the reunion that as soon as that dirtbag accused her of trading in Big Poppas ring that day she tweeted a pic them side by side. So if you traded in Poppa's ring how could you take a pic immediately?

I think Kim embellishes alot, but I will say she has changed alot and for the better.  For as much as I couldnt stand her, I kinda dont mind her to much now LOL!  

Its sooo funny to see old clips of her in those plastic wigs. ITA she needs to ditch these stupid wigs and go natural. She looks so much better!!!!


----------



## FullyLoaded

raiderette74 said:


> This girl is not frugal, that is for sure LOL



I would love to know what her and the children's upkeep is a month. Her CC bill has to be astronomical. She really needs to be careful, or they'll have to file bankruptcy. She doesn't look like one who will downsize very well.


----------



## meela188

Luv2BuyBags said:


> *But she said on the reunion that as soon as that dirtbag accused her of trading in Big Poppas ring that day she tweeted a pic them side by side*. So if you traded in Poppa's ring how could you take a pic immediately?
> 
> I think Kim embellishes alot, but I will say she has changed alot and for the better. For as much as I couldnt stand her, I kinda dont mind her to much now LOL!
> 
> Its sooo funny to see old clips of her in those plastic wigs. ITA she needs to ditch these stupid wigs and go natural. She looks so much better!!!!


 
Kim also said at the reunion that she and Kroy closed on the house that week. Well we all know that wasn't true seeing as how she and Kroy are now at risk of being evicted for violating their lease terms. I don't believe anything that Kim says at this point


----------



## DC-Cutie

meela188 said:


> Kim also said at the reunion that she and Kroy closed on the house that week. Well we all know that wasn't true seeing as how she and Kroy are now at risk of being evicted for violating their lease terms. *I don't believe anything that Kim says at this point*



Kim also said that Big Poppa was going to be on the next season, never happened
She also said she has a wig line coming out, where is it?
and she's writing a book on how to land your own Big Poppa, when will it get released?


----------



## Queenie719

blah956 said:
			
		

> i believe kim said that it was $15,000 to decorate the guest bedroom for kroy's parents.



Oh ok, that sounds way more feasible lol


----------



## Jahpson

pinkfeet said:


> , she's trifling ? No clue what that means. She steals? She likes* truffles?* She wears wigs ? She's a liar ?





Kendra is really exposing Kim on her twitter

http://twitter.com/#!/IAmKendraDavis

from her twitter:

"I got something for EVERY lie she tells! She better ask somebody! I'm not that girl! I'm about business! Ain't that right? LOL"

" that would be Kim's " dream home" she said it ALL the time didn't she? And she wouldn't lie&#55357;&#56847; haha!"

"all I want is her out of my house! Those odds are positively in my favor!"


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kim should have stayed in her townhouse...


----------



## addisonshopper

Why is Kendra so mad ???   What has really happened here. I'm sure they would rather have someone in the house instead paying that mortgage every month and nobody lives there. 
Why did the husband show up and keep his hood on. He knows the cameras are there. Why did he play his self like that. I'm no fan of Kim , but Kendra's actions as questionable to me. 
Why didn't she get a retainer up front like most other interior decorators ?  And she was right with kim on the housewives talking about the other cast mates. Someone please explain.


----------



## DC-Cutie

addisonshopper said:


> Why is Kendra so mad ???   What has really happened here. I'm sure they would rather have someone in the house instead paying that mortgage every month and nobody lives there.
> Why did the husband show up and keep his hood on. He knows the cameras are there. Why did he play his self like that. I'm no fan of Kim , but Kendra's actions as questionable to me.
> Why didn't she get a retainer up front like most other interior decorators ?  And she was right with kim on the housewives talking about the other cast mates. Someone please explain.



this is case for Miss Funky Dineva!  I would love for him to do a video outside of the house


----------



## Jahpson

addisonshopper said:


> Why is Kendra so mad ???   What has really happened here. I'm sure they would rather have someone in the house instead paying that mortgage every month and nobody lives there.
> Why did the husband show up and keep his hood on. He knows the cameras are there. Why did he play his self like that. I'm no fan of Kim , but Kendra's actions as questionable to me.
> Why didn't she get a retainer up front like most other interior decorators ?  And she was right with kim on the housewives talking about the other cast mates. Someone please explain.



KIM ZOLCIAK LIES LIES! She's Nothing But a Squatter!!!







"Real Housewives of Atlanta" star Kim Zolciak just dug herself a hole to China by telling us Monday she is not living in her home illegally -- turns out, what she told us was a big fat LIE, because TMZ has the lease.

Kim is embroiled in a verbal war with her landlord, Kendra Davis. As we reported, Davis has said she's trying to evict Kim because she has no right to live in the house and won't pay rent. For her part, Kim insisted she's paid every cent of the ren and the lease was still in effect.

So here's the smoking gun ... According to the lease, either Kendra or Kim had a right to terminate the lease by giving written notice 30 days before May 30. If no one gave notice, the lease would be extended beginning in June on a month-to-month basis.

But here's the deal ... Someone did give 30 days notice -- AND IT WAS KIM AND HER HUBBY!! Take a look at Kroy Biermann's email to the landlord dated March 29, 2012. So the lease officially terminated May 30 -- so she lied to us when she said it was still in effect.

It's now June 5 and Kim and Kroy are still in the house.  Under the lease, they're considered squatters -- i.e., illegal tenants -- and the lease says they are required to pay $600 for every day they illegally stay.  The landlord says they haven't paid $600 a day, so it appears Kim also lied to us when she said she was totally current on rent. 

The landlord gave us a letter that she sent Kim and Kroy today ... telling them they're in the house illegally and must vacate immediately, and if they don't she'll see them in court. 

Calls to Kim weren't returned. Pants on fire, Kim.

click on TMZ site to see the full documents

source: http://www.tmz.com/2012/06/05/kim-zolciak-lies-landlord-lease-squatter/

The Biermann's apparently had a lease that was only good for 1 year! I wonder if Bravo paid the rent?


----------



## addisonshopper

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> this is case for Miss Funky Dineva!  I would love for him to do a video outside of the house



Lmao. " I don't even know if this is good wood ". Lmao.  That took me there.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

meela188 said:


> Kim also said at the reunion that she and Kroy closed on the house that week. Well we all know that wasn't true seeing as how she and Kroy are now at risk of being evicted for violating their lease terms. I don't believe anything that Kim says at this point



I agree she has been caught in alot of lies...but something like that is easy enough to check out. Cant we just look at her twitpics? She blocked me so I cant see her tweets LOL!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

^^Honestly though this "landlord" chick seems real cheesy to me. She is an opportunist like Marlo.  Put all this nonsense aside and I bet she is just trying to worm her way in to being a full time cast mate.  I dont like her one bit!!

There are 3 sides to the truth...I am sure she is no angel either!! From overcharging for decorating fees, and trying to jack the price up of her house etc. She is no "peach" either!!!


----------



## Jahpson

^ That's what I'm saying. There is no way that I am renting a room and decorating it and expecting you as my renter to foot the bill. What sense does that make? I also from what I understand the Davis' took issue with the fact that some of their furniture was left in the house and they were concerned that it might be damaged from the wedding or whatever.

Either these two were too nice, or dumb as rocks!


----------



## addisonshopper

Not cool to try and ruin someone's wedding. I don't care for Kim but come on. That goes to show a lot about their character. So not cool. If the payment due was for wedding stuff I can see but for something other. Just wait. Kim doesn't appear to be or do her kids the kind of people that tear up stuff.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I agree she has been caught in alot of lies...but something like that is easy enough to check out. Cant we just look at her twitpics? She blocked me so I cant see her tweets LOL!



ok i have to ask, what did you get blocked for?? lol


----------



## addisonshopper

ILuvShopping said:
			
		

> ok i have to ask, what did you get blocked for?? lol



Yes I want to know the same thing. Lol u must've been going in in her.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

ILuvShopping said:


> ok i have to ask, what did you get blocked for?? lol





addisonshopper said:


> Yes I want to know the same thing. Lol u must've been going in in her.



LOL well I think it goes back to the first season...I must have made a comment or two about her being a hooker for trinkets from Poppa LOL and a few plastic wig comments I am sure :giggles: But...I kinda like her now! She has grown up alot it seems LOL!



addisonshopper said:


> Not cool to try and ruin someone's wedding. I don't care for Kim but come on. That goes to show a lot about their character. So not cool. If the payment due was for wedding stuff I can see but for something other. Just wait. Kim doesn't appear to be or do her kids the kind of people that tear up stuff.



Yeah like how rotten is it to come over the day before her wedding to try to make waves. I am sure they heard they were filming and just wanted their lames butts on tv.  People are so dumb to think just because they own the house they rent out they have free reign. They dont!!  Once you create a lease and accept rent you give up the rights to your house.  I mean everyone knows that....I watch Judge Judy! :lolots:


----------



## disney16

From what I heard on TMZ live I think Kendra's husband was there to inspect the house because they were doing lots of construction for the wedding. I must admit that if I was just renting out the house I would still like to make sure that my investment (the house) is not being damaged in anyway.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

^Yes...but how can he inspect damage that didnt happen? He had no right going in there unannounced.  He should have made an appointment thru realtors, taken his camera, and documented. 

But honestly its all in the lease. Whatever she would break she would have to put back to the same condition that she moved in with. So its nothing to really go nuts about on their part.


----------



## DC-Cutie

This is another reason why you can't do business with friends.  Allegedly, they were friends before leasing their home.

I wouldn't have been doing all of that decorating on a rental home, that's for sure.


----------



## FullyLoaded

I thought a landlord can show up at anytime?

What kind of construction is needed for a wedding lasting a few hours? They are acting like she planned to tear down a few walls. She didn't even want people to come in the house- but they may not have known this.

I know of a landlord that went to the renter's apartment during a party to embarrass them for not paying rent. If you can throw parties, pay your rent first. Then again, a party isn't the same as a wedding.


----------



## DC-Cutie

the landlord can show up anytime they want, but they have to give 24-48 hrs. to request entry (at least that's what most leases state).

The construction is in the backyard.  If I owned that type of property, I'd be worried about damages because not all contractors take care of the grounds when putting up temporary structures.  They might damage the landscape or break tiles..


----------



## KathyB

DC-Cutie said:


> the landlord can show up anytime they want, but they have to give 24-48 hrs. to request entry (at least that's what most leases state).
> 
> The construction is in the backyard.  If I owned that type of property, I'd be worried about damages because not all contractors take care of the grounds when putting up temporary structures.  They might damage the landscape or break tiles..



I figure if there was any damage to the yard and adjacent grounds, it would be cosmetic damage and easily fixed.  I have to agree with Kim about not letting people into the house to go to the bathroom, etc., free to wander around, investigate and then afterward, to discover items have vanished.  Not saying that her wedding guests were thieves, but you never know.  I'd rather not present them with the opportunity.


----------



## DC-Cutie

KathyB said:


> I figure if there was any damage to the yard and adjacent grounds, it would be cosmetic damage and easily fixed.  I have to agree with Kim about not letting people into the house to go to the bathroom, etc., free to wander around, investigate and then afterward, to discover items have vanished.  Not saying that her wedding guests were thieves, but you never know.  I'd rather not present them with the opportunity.



ITA.  I wouldn't want a whole bunch of people in and out of my house either.


----------



## ILuvShopping

was there no way for people to get to the backyard from the outside??


----------



## Jahpson

^ thats what i'm saying. I thought all backyards had an entrance from the front?


----------



## ILuvShopping

i guess maybe they have it gated off for privacy reasons but there's always a gate isn't there?

can anyone get this property on google so we can see an aerial view of it? lol


----------



## coutureinatl

I do not come to this thread often but for some reason did so today.

My SIL owns a cleaning company and cleaned Kim's neighbor's house before Kim moved in. When we found out where Kim moved to, SIL tried to get Kim's business ( no luck) but I have driven by the house many times in the hopes of catching a glimpse of Kim.



ILuvShopping said:


> can anyone get this property on google so we can see an aerial view of it? lol



If you go to googlemaps and put in her address ( which you can find by just googling Kim Zolciak roswell address and click the starcasm link then zillow link) then go to satellite view and zoom in you can get a good view of the house


----------



## ILuvShopping

coutureinatl said:


> I do not come to this thread often but for some reason did so today.
> 
> My SIL owns a cleaning company and cleaned Kim's neighbor's house before Kim moved in. When we found out where Kim moved to, SIL tried to get Kim's business ( no luck) but I have driven by the house many times in the hopes of catching a glimpse of Kim.
> 
> 
> 
> If you go to googlemaps and put in her address ( which you can find by just googling Kim Zolciak roswell address and click the starcasm link then zillow link) then go to satellite view and zoom in you can get a good view of the house



thanks!!
that's interesting... you definitely can't get around the one way because there's a group of trees but you CAN get around the other way..which appears to be the driveway that goes to the basketball court with a gate. so maybe they had something set up there or didn't want people over that way?






or surprise surprise it was just a storyline to create drama.


----------



## Bagbug

I am watching to see Kim's real hair.  Now that I have seen it. I have to see this wedding.  How could Kim land a guy like Kroy?!  He is so sweet and responsive and emotionaly available.  She scored!


----------



## cjy

Dying to see why she had her mom escorted out by security.


----------



## DC-Cutie

cjy said:


> Dying to see why she had her mom escorted out by security.



something about wanting to use the inside bathroom.  She didn't want to use the port-a-potty.


----------



## cjy

DC-Cutie said:


> something about wanting to use the inside bathroom. She didn't want to use the port-a-potty.


 OMG her mother could not go inside? That is a bit much.......


----------



## KathyB

DC-Cutie said:


> something about wanting to use the inside bathroom.  She didn't want to use the port-a-potty.



Those porta-potties Kim was getting looked better than some bathrooms I've seen in homes!


----------



## blah956




----------



## alliemia

Honestly, I think her mother just was jealous she wasn't the center of attention. there seems to be a pattern with her that when she's not getting her way she tries to sabatoge Kim.

I'm glad Kim had her shipped out and was able to really enjoy the rest of her night. My mother pulled some stupid attention-getting antcs at my wedding, but I'm not as easily able to just shake it off. I recall still thinking about it and being annoyed for a long time after the day.


----------



## blah956

alliemia said:


> Honestly, I think her mother just was jealous she wasn't the center of attention. there seems to be a pattern with her that when she's not getting her way she tries to sabatoge Kim.
> 
> I'm glad Kim had her shipped out and was able to really enjoy the rest of her night. My mother pulled some stupid attention-getting antcs at my wedding, but I'm not as easily able to just shake it off. I recall still thinking about it and being annoyed for a long time after the day.



i didn't catch the first showing so i am watching the rerun but i agree. my own mother is like that.

she wanted a huge fuss to be made over her too.


----------



## blah956

all the bravolebrities are there too!!


----------



## blah956

the dress is beautiful that kim is wearing for their dance.

eta: i was wondering when Kim was going to gift the jersey photo to kroy!

eta2: and it isn't like kim got cheap porta potty's! they are nicer!


----------



## alliemia

the mother saying 'f-you' to kroy is beyond disrespectful and disgusting, IMO. the baby was sleeping in the upstairs and they had $5000 bathrooms for everyone to use. i see nothing wrong with that. the mother busting into the upstairs then cracking up laughing is so rude and i'm glad she got booted. the huddle of relatives acting all appalled did not see her just trash talking her own daughter and son in law at their wedding. 
she should have just used the portable bathrooms..that were nicer than most catering hall bathrooms even...and shut up. it's like she was jealous and had to make a scene.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kim's grandmother looks younger than her mother...


----------



## blah956

^AND  ATTENDANTS!! ATTENDANTS! Better then most public bathrooms in venue's.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

I totally understand their "no exceptions" rule. You can't ask a security guard to make judgment calls for each individual person that walks up to the house and wants to go inside. Plus, once one guest sees people going into the house, everyone will think they can go in too. Also, I feel like Kroy keeps his cool so well. I heard her mother say F you to him twice and all he said was that the baby was sleeping. In other news, the wedding was beautiful and I 'bout cried when Kroy did the rings for Kim's daughters. so sweet!!!


----------



## Queenie719

I pray that bathroom drama was scripted...


----------



## blah956

i bet it wasn't.


----------



## cjy

Kroy's vows were so sweet. When he gave the gitls rings i was done in. Full blown tears.


----------



## cjy

cjy said:


> Kroy's vows were so sweet. When he gave the girls the rings i was done in. Full blown tears.


 
I know Kim's Mom was acting out, but still.....I dunno


----------



## FullyLoaded

Queenie719 said:


> I pray that bathroom drama was scripted...



I hope so too. She didn't even own up to it- "I had no choice." Bullsh*t! If you tell security not too put your Mom out, they wouldn't do it anyway?

I feel like it may have been scripted, but they way they(Aunt?) were calling Kim "ungrateful *****", and saying she acts like she is above all of them- I could see that being true.

How many brides have mothers who are jealous or would try to sabotage attention, yet don't put them out of the wedding. With all that going on and all the people around she could have just ignored her mother in my opinion.


----------



## Swanky

Her mom is a MAJOR loose cannon - pushing her way into a home and talking major smack about her DD and new SIL . .  shame on her.
Kim's been around this a long time, she must know that her only choice was remove her.
Between the pre-wedding shenanigans, her demanding pics of dresses, Kim to get shoes for her on her wedding day, etc. . . 


Her mom is beyond underweight . . . I'm wondering if she's not an alcoholic or something?


----------



## grace04

The wedding sort of went downhill for me after the incident with Kim's mother.  It just lost its sentimentality and turned into more of a statement about how Kim and Kroy were handling the whole thing.  I think Kim's mom has always acted pretty inappropriately; every time I've seen her, her behavior was just weird.  It seems she definitely has a big problem of some sort.  But on the other hand, if I was at my daughter's home and was told I couldn't come in, I would be upset.  Of course, I wouldn't do what Kim's mother did, but I think my feelings would be a little hurt.  As the mother of the bride, it would be nice not to be treated like everyone else.  I thought it was also strange that Kroy said his own mother and sisters were not allowed into the house.  The whole issue was just weird, and it would be issues like this that would make me decide against having a huge wedding at my home.

Kim's mom appears to be either ill, anorexic, or has some other problem that makes her so thin.  She was skinny beyond anything that could be considered healthy.


----------



## SimoneR

I can't believe I watched this show...parts of it anyway 

I am feeling under the weather & Bravo beckoned.  Perhaps it was the Theraflu!  That's my story anyway.

It was a pathetic sight to see to see Kim's mother behaving in such a bratty-pay-attention-to-me-make-me-feel-extra-super-special manner on her daughter's wedding day.  

Also, what is up with her arms?  She resembles someone on meth!!  Yikes!

Kim & Kroy's wedding was not the traditional wedding "given" by the bride's parents.  It wasn't their venue nor their home.  The bride's mother knew the rules about the house on the wedding day & must have (<--hopefully) deduced the baby was asleep somewhere in the home - why did she have to break in & wreak havoc?

It's unfortunate meth mommy was escorted off the premises, but it was probably a good decision.  Kim's father, Kim & Kroy all seemed quite blasé about the decision which probably indicates a pattern in Kim's mother's past behavior.

Weddings bring out the best & worst in people.


----------



## KathyB

cjy said:


> Kroy's vows were so sweet. When he gave the gitls rings i was done in. Full blown tears.



That was NICE! Maybe that will start a tradition for weddings.


----------



## KathyB

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Her mom is a MAJOR loose cannon - pushing her way into a home and talking major smack about her DD and new SIL . .  shame on her.
> Kim's been around this a long time, she must know that her only choice was remove her.
> Between the pre-wedding shenanigans, her demanding pics of dresses, Kim to get shoes for her on her wedding day, etc. . .
> 
> 
> Her mom is beyond underweight . . . I'm wondering if she's not an alcoholic or something?



On one hand, I can understand _MAYBE_ why Kim's mom was upset, but on the other hand.....family or not, Kim and Kroy said nobody inside, which included everyone, so I think for ONE night, Karen should have just used the porta potty and avoided the drama.  I'm guessing Karen was trying to show off in front of her sisters that she was the exception to the "no entry" rule, but then they both acted like a couple of teenagers who just snuck out of the house when they got inside.  

I really believe (for Karen, anyway) that it was the alcohol talking.


----------



## slsk

I agree about Kim's mom having some sort of condition.  The way she talked to her dad and the way he reacted.  They weren't shocked, they were handling it like "yeah, Mom hit the booze again."  Her Dad was having SUCH a good time, too. 

And I can't believe I'm saying it, but I agree with the "no exceptions" rule, too.  That's their home, with their baby and it 's just easier to have security set a firm line.  I wouldn't be surprised if that's what Colin Cowie recommended.  The port-a-pottie might have been nicer than whatever half bath off the laundry room would have been available for guests.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I agree having the port-a-potties was a great idea.  But, I couldn't in a million years not allow my mother and father to use the inside ones.

Mainly because that's my mother and secondly my mother grew up in the south, dirt poor using an outhouse.  She said port-a-potties take her back to that time and HATES them.  Also, my mother isn't a drinker and doesn't go off like Kim's mother. So, there wouldn't even be a showdown.


----------



## ILuvShopping

she probably knew her mom would try to pull the stunt that she did, bringing all sorts of people inside "because she could"

it was sad that her dad had to leave too.


----------



## sandc

I think Kim's mom was just trying to show off and it got out of control. It was Karen's sister that needed to use the bathroom and she went and told Karen she wasn't allowed in. Karen then got all huffy and said she would get her in.  When security said no, she was then belligerent. Kim's mom didn't even have to use the bathroom, it was Kim's aunt. Karen was being a irrational and acting crazy.  

I agree with the others that said this is something Kim and her Dad seem to be used to. Just because she is Kim's mom, doesn't mean she gets to act however she wants or get special treatement. If their relationship isn't good, than being someone's mom isn't a free pass.  I would've wanted to kick her out too. If she had stayed, she probably would have just kept going and made things even worse. I can't imagine anyone in my family (and I have some crazies) not just going to use the outside bathrooms.  Crazycakes!

I loved when Kroy gave the girls rings too. His vows were so sweet. He seems to really love her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

ILuvShopping said:


> she probably knew her mom would try to pull the stunt that she did, bringing all sorts of people inside "because she could"
> 
> it was sad that her dad had to leave too.



I'm surprised her dad didn't drop her off at home and return to the party!  He was having such a good time flirting with all the women and dancing with Patti Stanger


----------



## ILuvShopping

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm surprised her dad didn't drop her off at home and return to the party!  He was having such a good time flirting with all the women and dancing with Patti Stanger



well and she seemed to have plenty of other family that was willing to leave with her.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

Well Kim & Kroy are back in the Big Poppa condo now so Mom and Auntie can use the toilet whenever.

I'll bet the homeowners made the rule of no wedding guests in the house and that's why Kim & Kroy freaked out so bad. They are both such fronters.

Kim's momma= Kim in 15 years.


----------



## MichelleG

The behavior of Kim's mother was simply awful!  I'd be interested in knowing if Kim is even speaking to her now.

The talk that she was having in the bathroom with her sister left my mouth hanging open...who calls their daughter an ungrateful *****!  Who acts that way period?  It would have been better for Kim if her mother stayed home sick!


----------



## Love Of My Life

agree here... that is quite the "Mother" looking to spoil her daughter's day..

nasty mom


----------



## KathyB

I'm surprised Karen didn't try to go up and get a ring.


----------



## MichelleG

KathyB said:


> I'm surprised Karen didn't try to go up and get a ring.



LOL...maybe that's why she was so pissy!


----------



## orangeboxaddict

I cried the whole way during the wedding ceremony. It was so touching and regardless how Kim was with big papa before, I am so happy that she found a good man for herself and her two girls. You can just tell they really do love each other! Kroy is so sweet and kj is so adorable. I am just so happy for them!! Everyone derseves love and happiness!


----------



## jayhawkgirl

Ok, watching this on DVR this afternoon and she something about her mom feeling "less than" and then the next scene is them giving her mom her shoes and she makes some comment about being a princess. Makes me sad for Kim. Her momma is a MESS!


----------



## Queenie719

Jenny Cadine said:
			
		

> Well Kim & Kroy are back in the Big Poppa condo now so Mom and Auntie can use the toilet whenever.
> 
> I'll bet the homeowners made the rule of no wedding guests in the house and that's why Kim & Kroy freaked out so bad. They are both such fronters.
> 
> Kim's momma= Kim in 15 years.



That's why she's pumping herself full of fillers @ 33 lol


----------



## Aimee3

I thought the idea (been discussed before) of the wedding jumpsuit was ridiculous but I have to say I was very pleasantly surprised by the final version.  It looked great on Kim and was sexier than the 2 wedding gowns she wore.  The first wedding gown looked like something out of Beauty and the Beast, and the 2nd one looked like it borrowed every wedding gown trend and threw it together into one dress. I think simple is so much prettier and classier.  I'm not saying it has to be plain like an unadorned white sheet, but it doesn't need yards and yards of fabric bunched up like draperies either.
I also liked her older daughter's dress.  Wanted to see more of Phaedra in her blue dress because the few glimpses I got of her looked fabulous.  Kandy looked amazing with the long dark hair.  She's so pretty and she looked luminous.  She doesn't need the weird colored hair she sometimes sports.  Baby KJ has cute strawberry blonde hair, so why do they always cover it up with those silly hats even in the house??? At this rate the poor kid will have a complex and resort to wigs like his mother!


----------



## Longchamp

*At this rate the poor kid will have a complex and resort to wigs like his mother*

:lolots:

 I hope the change we see in Kim is real.  If it is, it's true what they say about love as that seems to be the turning point for her.

I did think how differently Bethenny would have handled the situation with her Mom and bathroom fiasco.  It would have been crying and drama and I would have turned it off.

Maybe it's a level of maturity...


----------



## Swanky

Who knows, Bethenny never had that chance.
There's definitely history w/ Karen and they all "expected" her shenanigans, that's why she and Kroy shut it down REAL fast.


----------



## Tropigal3

grace04 said:


> Of course, I wouldn't do what Kim's mother did, but I think my feelings would be a little hurt. As the mother of the bride, it would be nice not to be treated like everyone else. I thought it was also strange that Kroy said his own mother and sisters were not allowed into the house. The whole issue was just weird, and it would be issues like this that would make me decide against having a huge wedding at my home.


 
I agree, but then I don't really know what's transpired between the two for the past 30 someodd years.  I could NEVER have my mom use a porta potty at my own home.  Ugh, that was an ugly mess.  And I really felt badly for Kroys family as well.  Train wreck.  



Jenny Cadine said:


> Well Kim & Kroy are back in the Big Poppa condo now so Mom and Auntie can use the toilet whenever.
> 
> I'll bet the homeowners made the rule of no wedding guests in the house and that's why Kim & Kroy freaked out so bad. They are both such fronters.
> 
> Kim's momma= Kim in 15 years.


 
Actually Kim said in an earlier episode that she didn't want all those people using the bathrooms in her house.  At least they choose a nicer porta potty not those gross single ones!


----------



## zippie

Kim's wedding dress was UGLY.  I just can't understand what Kroy sees in her, she is so fricken tacky and a liar.  I think his parent's think the same.


----------



## alliemia

it wasn't like kim said her guests and family had to go to an outhouse. the issue was for keeping the baby safe and letting him sleep and keeping their house secure. if you start letting in your mother, aunt, etc then all of a sudden everyone starts going in and it's a security risk that things could get stolen. also, i would not want the chance of people wandering into my home when i have kids there.

i'm sure it was told to the parents that they weren't going to be using the house during the wedding. karen just causes problems when she's not the center of attention. after telling kroy to 'f-off' she then rallied in a huddle with her relatives acting all surprised that Kim wanted her to leave. i mean, if you're going to start cursing at the groom, why even stay there. 

and who cares it's her mother. the baby was asleep and they didn't want people in the house. Any normal mother would have no problem with that. i don't see anything wrong with not using the house.


----------



## alliemia

Tropigal3 said:


> I agree, but then I don't really know what's transpired between the two for the past 30 someodd years. I could NEVER have my mom use a porta potty at my own home. Ugh, that was an ugly mess. And I really felt badly for Kroys family as well. Train wreck.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Kim said in an earlier episode that she didn't want all those people using the bathrooms in her house. At least they choose a nicer porta potty not those gross single ones!


 
it wasn't what you think of when you picture porta potty. it was like a huge nice bathroom that would be at a reception hall. with multiple stalls, sinks, attendants. so i see nothing wrong with that being the bathroom to use during the wedding and the house being off limits for safety reasons. and the fact that once karen and the aunt got inside they started giggling and bashing Kim just proves they were just doing it to be b1tches.


----------



## Jahpson

You escort your mother because she wanted to use the potty in the house? Your own flesh abd blood? Kim has got to explain this one

Sent from Idris Elba's personal iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## lovesbmw

alliemia said:
			
		

> it wasn't like kim said her guests and family had to go to an outhouse. the issue was for keeping the baby safe and letting him sleep and keeping their house secure. if you start letting in your mother, aunt, etc then all of a sudden everyone starts going in and it's a security risk that things could get stolen. also, i would not want the chance of people wandering into my home when i have kids there.
> 
> i'm sure it was told to the parents that they weren't going to be using the house during the wedding. karen just causes problems when she's not the center of attention. after telling kroy to 'f-off' she then rallied in a huddle with her relatives acting all surprised that Kim wanted her to leave. i mean, if you're going to start cursing at the groom, why even stay there.
> 
> and who cares it's her mother. the baby was asleep and they didn't want people in the house. Any normal mother would have no problem with that. i don't see anything wrong with not using the house.



KIM mom was probably jealous of Kroy Mom she got to hold baby Kj During wedding but she already had showed her butt and should have known she was going to get booted out


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

There are definitely some rivalry issues between mother and daughter.  It was a beautiful wedding, I was genuinely touched by Kroy's words and emotions.  Kim is very lucky, a man like that is hard to come by nowadays.  He accepts and loves her for who she is and treats her girls as his own.  Kroy has a big heart, I hope Kim values this opportunity and starts a new life with Kroy.


----------



## KathyB

Jahpson said:


> You escort your mother because she wanted to use the potty in the house? Your own flesh abd blood? Kim has got to explain this one
> 
> Sent from Idris Elba's personal iPhone using PurseForum



Why? It was already explained prior to the wedding that no one would be allowed inside the house.  Quite understandable, IMO.  Kim got top of the line porta potties that looked better than some bathrooms inside homes! I think for ONE DAY, Karen and her cronies could have used the porta potty.  Karen just wanted to show off.  That's what it was all about.


----------



## DC-Cutie

It's odd, on RHW of ATL Kim made a big stink about using the bathroom on the tour bus and the roadside toilet with Sweetie.  But, she has no problem allowing her mother to use a port-a-potty - I don't care how expensive it was!

Real talk: I wonder if Kim's mom is on drugs or has an eating disorder?


----------



## KathyB

DC-Cutie said:


> It's odd, on RHW of ATL Kim made a big stink about using the bathroom on the tour bus and the roadside toilet with Sweetie.  But, she has no problem allowing her mother to use a port-a-potty - I don't care how expensive it was!
> 
> Real talk: I wonder if Kim's mom is on drugs or has an eating disorder?



You can't really compare the toilet on a bus or on the roadside to what Kim had at her wedding.  

I think Karen has an alcohol problem.  Which may also mean she may have a drug problem.  She looks extremely unhealthy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

KathyB said:


> You can't really compare the toilet on a bus or on the roadside to what Kim had at her wedding.
> 
> I think Karen has an alcohol problem.  Which may also mean she may have a drug problem.  She looks extremely unhealthy.



to some people any toilet not inside of a home is a no-go, regardless of how opulent the port-a-potty may look.  that's the point I'm trying to make.


----------



## Jahpson

Idk i cant see me banning my mom from the house. Its principle! Plus, if she knew the baby was sleeping i doubt she would make noise on purpose

Sent from Idris Elba's personal iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jahpson said:


> Idk i cant see me banning my mom from the house. Its principle! Plus, if she knew the baby was sleeping i doubt she would make noise on purpose
> 
> Sent from Idris Elba's personal iPhone using PurseForum



I can't either.  That's my mom, so I'd do anything for her.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

so the bridesmaids wore white and silver? and the wedding party SAT at the ceremony?


----------



## DC-Cutie

was Sweetie at the wedding?

She always talks about how they are such great friends for 13 yrs (or however long), then she gets fired because she'd rather keep her as a friend.  If that's the case, I wonder the real reason why she wasn't in the wedding party, instead of Sheree?


----------



## swags

DC-Cutie said:


> I can't either. That's my mom, so I'd do anything for her.


 
Me too! I would allow both of my parents to go in and out of the house as they wanted. I didn't catch the wedding episode yet but did see a repeat of one where Kim excluded her mom from being at the tasting with Cowlin Collie. Why? If you are having a big wedding its natural your mom is going to want to be involved. Maybe the mom could be difficult but I thought it was rude of Kim to say things on camera like her parents couldn't afford the type of wedding she wanted. There is something wrong about throwing your family under the bus for ratings! Even if stuff is true, why share it?


----------



## KathyB

DC-Cutie said:


> to some people any toilet not inside of a home is a no-go, regardless of how opulent the port-a-potty may look.  that's the point I'm trying to make.



ITA, but in Karen's case, I think it was a matter of showing off for her friends/relatives at the wedding.  

I'm with you, though. There is no way I could have not allowed my mother into my home even with a baby in there, but my mother isn't a nut job, either.

I'm convinced that Karen has displayed this behavior many times prior to Kim and Kroy's wedding, therefore, Kim knew on some level that this was going to happen and was just preparing for the worst.


----------



## KathyB

Jahpson said:


> Idk i cant see me banning my mom from the house. Its principle! Plus, if she knew the baby was sleeping i doubt she would make noise on purpose
> 
> Sent from Idris Elba's personal iPhone using PurseForum



But, this wasn't a "normal" mom....this is a woman who, for whatever warped reason, is so jealous of her daughter's happiness that she will do whatever necessary to "steal her thunder", so to speak.  BTW....Karen and her cronie DID wake the baby with their bathroom adventure.


----------



## DC-Cutie

KathyB said:


> ITA, but in Karen's case, I think it was a matter of showing off for her friends/relatives at the wedding.
> 
> I'm with you, though. There is no way I could have not allowed my mother into my home even with a baby in there, but my mother isn't a nut job, either.
> 
> I'm convinced that Karen has displayed this behavior many times prior to Kim and Kroy's wedding, therefore, Kim knew on some level that this was going to happen and was just preparing for the worst.



she is a certified nut job


----------



## Laziza

Did she kick her parents out of her wedding??!  WTH??? What's wrong with that woman?

She's such a trash, I can't take it. 

I believe in karma. And I believe that this marriage will be damned for many reasons but the way Kim treated her parents would be one of them.


----------



## Laziza

Also I felt sooooo weird when Kroy put rings on her daughters' fingers too.... Briana (spelling?) is a gorgeous young woman, dressed in white dress, eall pure and pretty,specially standing next to her whorish mother, and when Kroy puts a ring on her finger, I feel awkward. Almost Lolita storyline awkward.

I felt the same when I saw once Kroy kissing Brianna for good bye in her bed when he was leaving for games. 


Also, Kim in white dress is such an oxymoron to me. In my culture a bride wears white dress as a symbol of her purity and innocence. There is nothing pure about Kim. She's a whore, excuse my language. When her father and uncle were walking her down, (just before she kicked them out of her wedding) I thought her Big Poppa should have been doing it, saying "I'm done with THAT, you can use it now, boy".


----------



## Aimee3

Laziza said:


> Also, Kim in white dress is such an oxymoron to me. In my culture a bride wears white dress as a symbol of her purity and innocence. There is nothing pure about Kim.



I have to agree here.  Why choose white with a veil covering your face for the ceremony when you already have a child  (that got carried down the aisle and flaunted in everyone's face) with this "groom"?   It would have been more tasteful if the bridal innocent look was toned down.   Isn't this Kim's 3rd marriage?  I see nothing wrong with a huge wedding for a 3rd marriage, but lose the veil!


----------



## Swanky

Have the ones that are surprised about the mom watched all the episodes?  Her dad and uncle were not kicked out btw.


----------



## handbag_fetish

alliemia said:


> it wasn't like kim said her guests and family had to go to an outhouse. the issue was for keeping the baby safe and letting him sleep and keeping their house secure. if you start letting in your mother, aunt, etc then all of a sudden everyone starts going in and it's a security risk that things could get stolen. also, i would not want the chance of people wandering into my home when i have kids there.
> 
> i'm sure it was told to the parents that they weren't going to be using the house during the wedding. karen just causes problems when she's not the center of attention. after telling kroy to 'f-off' she then rallied in a huddle with her relatives acting all surprised that Kim wanted her to leave. i mean, if you're going to start cursing at the groom, why even stay there.
> 
> and who cares it's her mother. the baby was asleep and they didn't want people in the house. Any normal mother would have no problem with that. i don't see anything wrong with not using the house.



I agree 100%. If she let her aunt use the bathroom, then before you know it every relative would be going inside the house. The rules were in place before the wedding and the security was there to do their job. Karen was completely disrespectful to the security men. They should have never even had to ask Kim if her mom could use the bathroom. I dont understand why they couldnt just shut up and be mature adults and use the $5000 porta-potty!! Its not like they were asked to use a REAL porta-potty. Then when she started cursing Kroy, they really crossed the line. Who wants to deal with that on their wedding day? And all over using a freaking bathroom?! Kim's mom needs a reality check, she isn't above using the porta-potty and she isn't royalty. Just be a mature adult and follow the rules. 

To me it was about the disrespect and selfishness Karen showed at her own daughter's wedding, not really about using the bathroom inside the house.


----------



## Laziza

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Have the ones that are surprised about the mom watched all the episodes?  Her dad and uncle were not kicked out btw.



I saw them leaving with them. They were on the gold car together.
If they came back, I didn't notice it... But kicking out her mother makes her guilty enough in my eyes.


----------



## Swanky

They were not "kicked out" though - just keeping the facts right


----------



## handbag_fetish

I just dont understand at all. If I was her aunt and security told me no, I would have just gone over and used the outside bathroom instead of feeling like I was above the other guests and making a big scene about not being able to use the inside bathroom. It was disgusting to me how they reacted to the situation.


----------



## alliemia

KathyB said:


> But, this wasn't a "normal" mom....this is a woman who, for whatever warped reason, is so jealous of her daughter's happiness that she will do whatever necessary to "steal her thunder", so to speak.  BTW....Karen and her cronie DID wake the baby with their bathroom adventure.



Exactly.

My mother was not a good mother, so I don't put her on a pedestal. I think people with really good mothers maybe would do anything for their mothers. I don't feel that way personally, and I can relate to Kim. When you deal your whole life with a mother that causes problems, you're not going to bend rules and feed into her 'treat me like a queen' mentality. You just want them to stop ruining everything for you. Karen leaving was the best thing.


----------



## coachlover89

Her mother was being crazy by trying to out shine her daughter. She was being very jealous. The mother and aunt was kicked out. And her father and uncle pretty much decided to leave too.


----------



## Laziza

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> They were not "kicked out" though - just keeping the facts right



Ok, they were not "kicked out".
She asked her dad to leave with her mom. Her mom was asked to leave by police.

I still can't comprehend this... She called police on her mom because she wanted to pee? And woke up her baby? What the hell??? 

Her mom, that gave birth to her, raised her, had many sleepless nights with her. Her mom who had to raise also her kids when Kim got divorced, when she had no money, who had to face the fact that her daughter was sleeping with a married man for money. And she calls police on her after all that.

She's going to hell for just that fact.

I might take it to close to my heart but my parents are sacred to me. We say - heaven is under mothers' feet. There is no heaven for Kim for such a disrespect to her mother!


----------



## handbag_fetish

alliemia said:


> Exactly.
> 
> My mother was not a good mother, so I don't put her on a pedestal. I think people with really good mothers maybe would do anything for their mothers. I don't feel that way personally, and I can relate to Kim. When you deal your whole life with a mother that causes problems, you're not going to bend rules and feed into her 'treat me like a queen' mentality. You just want them to stop ruining everything for you. Karen leaving was the best thing.



I've always gotten along with my mother and I would have bent the rules for her- she is my best friend! HOWEVER, if I hired security and told them nobody was allowed in the house, I know for a fact my mom would respect that and would have just used the porta-potty. If it really bothered her she would say something to me another day about the whole thing but she would never act the way Karen did!


----------



## alliemia

She's going to hell because she doesn't worship her mother?

Well, ok, guess I'll be there too. I don't respect my mother much at all after years of poor treatment.


----------



## handbag_fetish

Laziza said:


> Ok, they were not "kicked out".
> She asked her dad to leave with her mom. Her mom was asked to leave by police.
> 
> I still can't comprehend this... She called police on her mom because she wanted to pee? And woke up her baby? What the hell???
> 
> Her mom, that gave birth to her, raised her, had many sleepless nights with her. Her mom who had to raise also her kids when Kim got divorced, when she had no money, who had to face the fact that her daughter was sleeping with a married man for money. And she calls police on her after all that.
> 
> She's going to hell for just that fact.
> 
> I might take it to close to my heart but my parents are sacred to me. We say - heaven is under mothers' feet. There is no heaven for Kim for such a disrespect to her mother!



I have to disagree. Her mom is disrespectful to Kim, Kroy and everyone else around her. Did you see how she was talking to the security men who were simply doing their job? She's disgusting and if I were Kim I would have done the same thing. Its her wedding day! Cant her mom stop being a self-richetious, selfish, drama queen for her own daughter's wedding? Maybe if it would have been any other day, it would have been inappropriate to ask her to leave. But on her wedding day, it was necessary.


----------



## blah956

alliemia said:


> Exactly.
> 
> My mother was not a good mother, so I don't put her on a pedestal. I think people with really good mothers maybe would do anything for their mothers. I don't feel that way personally, and I can relate to Kim. When you deal your whole life with a mother that causes problems, you're not going to bend rules and feed into her 'treat me like a queen' mentality. You just want them to stop ruining everything for you. Karen leaving was the best thing.


----------



## blah956

Laziza said:


> Ok, they were not "kicked out".
> *She asked her dad to leave with her mom.* Her mom was asked to leave by police.
> 
> I still can't comprehend this... She called police on her mom because she wanted to pee? And woke up her baby? What the hell???
> 
> Her mom, that gave birth to her, raised her, had many sleepless nights with her. Her mom who had to raise also her kids when Kim got divorced, when she had no money, who had to face the fact that her daughter was sleeping with a married man for money. And she calls police on her after all that.
> 
> She's going to hell for just that fact.
> 
> I might take it to close to my heart but my parents are sacred to me. We say - heaven is under mothers' feet. There is no heaven for Kim for such a disrespect to her mother!



i'm pretty sure she said "mom is leaving. you can stay if you want" with him choosing to just leave.


----------



## orangeboxaddict

handbag_fetish said:
			
		

> i agree 100%. If she let her aunt use the bathroom, then before you know it every relative would be going inside the house. The rules were in place before the wedding and the security was there to do their job. Karen was completely disrespectful to the security men. They should have never even had to ask kim if her mom could use the bathroom. I dont understand why they couldnt just shut up and be mature adults and use the $5000 porta-potty!! Its not like they were asked to use a real porta-potty. Then when she started cursing kroy, they really crossed the line. Who wants to deal with that on their wedding day? And all over using a freaking bathroom?! Kim's mom needs a reality check, she isn't above using the porta-potty and she isn't royalty. Just be a mature adult and follow the rules.
> 
> To me it was about the disrespect and selfishness karen showed at her own daughter's wedding, not really about using the bathroom inside the house.



ita!!!


----------



## Swanky

alliemia said:


> Exactly.
> 
> My mother was not a good mother, so I don't put her on a pedestal. I think people with really good mothers maybe would do anything for their mothers. I don't feel that way personally, and I can relate to Kim. When you deal your whole life with a mother that causes problems, you're not going to bend rules and feed into her 'treat me like a queen' mentality. You just want them to stop ruining everything for you. Karen leaving was the best thing.



Totally agree.  Especially if her mom is an alcoholic, everything always revolves around them and it gets OLD.
My mom wasn't a "mom", my sis and I basically raised ourselves.  I SOOO wish this had been different.  I so wish I'd had a mother that nurtured us, helped us pick out our dresses, supported us....  
She would not get more special treatment than other loved ones at my wedding - especially considering she paid for nothing and relied on Kim for a dress, shoes, etc. . . 



Laziza said:


> Ok, they were not "kicked out".
> She asked her dad to leave with her mom. Her mom was asked to leave by police.
> 
> I still can't comprehend this... She called police on her mom because she wanted to pee? And woke up her baby? What the hell???
> 
> Her mom, that gave birth to her, raised her, had many sleepless nights with her. Her mom who had to raise also her kids when Kim got divorced, when she had no money, who had to face the fact that her daughter was sleeping with a married man for money. And she calls police on her after all that.
> 
> She's going to hell for just that fact.
> 
> I might take it to close to my heart but my parents are sacred to me. We say - heaven is under mothers' feet. There is no heaven for Kim for such a disrespect to her mother!



You have no idea if that is how Kim was raised.  No Kim did not call the police because her mom wanted to pee - did you watch the show? Her mom didn't need to go at all.
ONLY when her mom and aunt pushed past security despite her and Kroy repeatedly telling her not to and Karen telling them to f*ck off did Kim ask for help.
She did not ever ask her dad or uncle to leave with her mom, she told her dad she'd like him to stay.

I get that some people actually had mom's that gave a crap about them, so they disagree -  but not everyone else did.
There's CLEAR issues w/ her mother and you can tell the whole family knows it.  This is not a normal situation.
I mean, there's a new baby sleeping upstairs and 2 drunk entitled women push their way into the house screaming like banshees!  Most mom's would freak!

I'm a mom to a daughter plus 2 boys and I have a living mom still.
No way in h3ll would I do that to my kids on their wedding day and based on me being a very active mom w/ my kids I have to assume they wouldn't do that to me either.  
HOWEVER, if my DD was having her THIRD wedding, I paid nothing into it, have thrown fits at every turn about things, expected HER to get MY dress, shoes, told her and her new DH to f*ck off, etc. . .  I'll just deal with it and know that maybe had I had a better relationship w/ my DD it wouldn't come to that.

I'll never in a million years get escorted out of my kids' events for being a belligerent drunk.


----------



## Delta Queen

I didn't backtrack but a few pages so this may have been mentioned, but I think actually it was Kim's aunt who announced she would not use a porta potty and Kim's mom sided with her. And didn't the aunt really talked some trash about Kim while they were in the bathroom?  (While they giggled like little kids about pushing their way inside.) I don't agree with Kim and her ways but I sided with her on this one.


----------



## coachlover89

Her mom was very rude with waking up the baby because her sister had to use the bathroom. They woke the baby up. And while in the bathroom they were bad mouthing the bride and groom in there home on there wedding day. Kim's mom didn't even had to use the bathroom her sister did. Kim's aunt was turned away by security(they were doing there job) so she made a stink and told Kim's mom she was turned away. So Kim's mom Karen thinking she could use her title "mother of the bride" security would let her in. Then she had the nerve to yell at security for doing the job. Ok yeah Karen had every right to go into the house. Ha no she doesn't.


----------



## handbag_fetish

Delta Queen said:


> I didn't backtrack but a few pages so this may have been mentioned, but I think actually it was Kim's aunt who announced she would not use a porta potty and Kim's mom sided with her. And didn't the aunt really talked some trash about Kim while they were in the bathroom?  (While they giggled like little kids about pushing their way inside.) I don't agree with Kim and her ways but I sided with her on this one.



I agree!! Im not a big Kim fan but I sided with her on this one!


----------



## Laziza

We all come from different cultures with different family values, obviously.
In my culture this kind of behavior towards parents is unacceptable. And I mean not only kicking them out from the wedding - that's unspeakable - I mean cursing in front of the parents AND in their address, smoking, drinking, having boobs out, and etc. 


I watched the show, and that what happened from my perspectives:

Kim was upset with her mom to start with, she's very annoyed with her, and was looking for a fight. Kim's mom got tipsy at the wedding, yes. When she heard that her sister was not allowed to the house, she got upset. She's a drama queen and has bad manners, that's true. The way she was saying - I'm bride's mother - tells me that she thought the outside toilets were only for the guests outside the family, and the family can use the restrooms as they always do  (it's not like the mother or the aunt never  peed in Kim's house). So she thought the security guy was offensive to her sister, and being tipsy, yes, she pushed him, and went to use the restroom.

I didn't understand what they were saying about Kim upstairs, but I heard them saying that she'd never get where she's now without her family - and I agree. 

The baby was obviously safe, I guess he was with a nanny, and no way those two would hurt him or something.

I understand they were drunk and didn't follow some rules Kim had for the restrooms, but calling police on them and asking them to leave was absolutely unnecessary.  They were not a treat to anyone, just two drunk old ladies with a need to pee. 

A wedding is a family day, a family moment. And kicking her family out from her own wedding just showed that Kim is trash. Vulgar low class prostitute type of trash...


----------



## blah956

^
*"I didn't understand what they were saying about Kim upstairs, but I heard them saying that she'd never get where she's now without her family - and I agree. "*
The whispering was subtitled so you can't say you didn't understand what they were saying unless you mean that english is not your first language and it is a barrier keeping you from understanding it.

*The baby was obviously safe, I guess he was with a nanny, and no way those two would hurt him or something.*
If they were both drunk then there is no telling how Karen or her sister would behave around a child. A lot of people who are drunk or buzzed don't intend to harm children but can end up doing so inadvertently

They certainly weren't a treat nor a threat or two drunk ladies who needed to pee (just Kim's aunt had to).

IMO, Karen's behavior showed her behavior to be low class and trashy. Being a mother doesn't get you a pass from that behavior.


----------



## KathyB

DC-Cutie said:


> she is a certified nut job



My mom or Karen?


----------



## alliemia

Laziza said:


> A wedding is a family day, a family moment. And kicking her family out from her own wedding just showed that Kim is trash. Vulgar low class prostitute type of trash...



You're trash if you don't allow family members to cause scenes at your wedding and get away with it? 

What about a relative telling you to f-off on your wedding, do you think they are trash? Or that they should leave? Because twice Karen told Kroy to f-off and it was before anyone was kicked out. I think Karen's nasty talk is what made them really want her to leave. Just because someone is your mother doesn't mean they get a free pass to curse you out and cause a scene at your wedding. I think asking anyone who acts like that to leave is normal.


----------



## Tropigal3

alliemia said:


> it wasn't what you think of when you picture porta potty. it was like a huge nice bathroom that would be at a reception hall. with multiple stalls, sinks, attendants. so i see nothing wrong with that being the bathroom to use during the wedding and the house being off limits for safety reasons. and the fact that once karen and the aunt got inside they started giggling and bashing Kim just proves they were just doing it to be b1tches.


 
Yes I do realize that.  I saw the one she picked and I've been inside a similar one.  In fact the one I used had two small chandeliers, but it was for an outdoor party.  My point is that it is her mother and the party was inside the house.  It would be understandable if the party was outside under a tent.  Perhaps her mother should not have behaved as if she could do whatever she wanted in front of the other guests, but still.   Ugh!   



Jahpson said:


> You escort your mother because she wanted to use the potty in the house? Your own flesh abd blood? Kim has got to explain this one


 


Kim just seems very cold.  When she spoke with her dad about wanting him to stay "but", she sounded insincere.  I guess Nene was right in her interview, Kim just doesn't know any better.


----------



## KathyB

Laziza said:


> We all come from different cultures with different family values, obviously.
> In my culture this kind of behavior towards parents is unacceptable. And I mean not only kicking them out from the wedding - that's unspeakable - I mean cursing in front of the parents AND in their address, smoking, drinking, having boobs out, and etc.
> 
> 
> I watched the show, and that what happened from my perspectives:
> 
> Kim was upset with her mom to start with, she's very annoyed with her, and was looking for a fight. Kim's mom got tipsy at the wedding, yes. When she heard that her sister was not allowed to the house, she got upset. She's a drama queen and has bad manners, that's true. The way she was saying - I'm bride's mother - tells me that she thought the outside toilets were only for the guests outside the family, and the family can use the restrooms as they always do  (it's not like the mother or the aunt never  peed in Kim's house). So she thought the security guy was offensive to her sister, and being tipsy, yes, she pushed him, and went to use the restroom.
> 
> I didn't understand what they were saying about Kim upstairs, but I heard them saying that she'd never get where she's now without her family - and I agree.
> 
> The baby was obviously safe, I guess he was with a nanny, and no way those two would hurt him or something.
> 
> I understand they were drunk and didn't follow some rules Kim had for the restrooms, but calling police on them and asking them to leave was absolutely unnecessary.  They were not a treat to anyone, just two drunk old ladies with a need to pee.
> 
> A wedding is a family day, a family moment. And kicking her family out from her own wedding just showed that Kim is trash. Vulgar low class prostitute type of trash...


There is no excuse for a family member to cause a scene at a family event because they're drunk, especially at a wedding and ESPECIALLY if it's the BRIDE'S MOTHER who is causing the scene IN THE BRIDE'S HOME!!! Karen acted like a jealous teenager who was watching her friend or cousin getting more attention that she was.  

I know we have our own cultures and beliefs, but are you saying that it's OK for a parent to behave that way? What about an uncle or aunt? Cousin? Sibling? So, a blood relation can behave like a maniac and that's fine.

IMHO, Kim and Kroy did the EXACT right thing by having Karen and her cronies escorted out.


----------



## Swanky

Remember, Kim from Karen. . .  if she knows no better who do we have to blame?
Karen is far from nurturing and loving.  I can't stand Kim, but she is affectionate and says she loves you to her girls.  I don't see Kim's mom doing that . . .  there's history there.
Kim's not letting it repeat.


----------



## Tropigal3

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Remember, *Kim from Karen*. . . if she knows no better who do we have to blame?
> Karen is far from nurturing and loving. I can't stand Kim, but she is affectionate and says she loves you to her girls. I don't see Kim's mom doing that . . . there's history there.
> Kim's not letting it repeat.


 
LOL!  Yeah okay that's true for the most part.   

I don't even like Kim but I love wedding so wanted to watch all the planning, etc. She's inappropriate in so many ways.  I bet her in-laws cringe at the though of her being their daughter-in-law.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

I am no fan of either Kim or her mom.  That said the fruit does not fall far from the tree.  If you are respectful to your kids, your kids will be respectful to you.  Just because you are a parent doesn't mean are entitled to respect if you wreck havoc on your kids lives and Kim's mom seems like quite a handful.  She is very immature and if this is the example she has set its no wonder Kim has made the choices she has made through her life.  Payback is a beeyotch as they say.  Its sad but its true.  I think the big difference here is that Kim seems to want a change for the better in her life and her mom is stuck in her ways.  I would have liked though to have seen Kim tell the security guards it would be okay to use the inside toilet just this once but then to use the porta-potties for the rest of the night so no one else will think they can go in the house too.  I wonder why they didn't use a downstairs bathroom?  Surely that house has one, no?  Her mom was embarrassing but I was almost on her side till she told Kroy, her new son-in-law to "eff" off.  Classy.  As for all of them, you can't make a silk purse out of a sows ear (as granny used to say.)


----------



## sgj99

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Remember, Kim from Karen. . . if she knows no better who do we have to blame?
> Karen is far from nurturing and loving. I can't stand Kim, but she is affectionate and says she loves you to her girls. I don't see Kim's mom doing that . . .* there's history there.*
> Kim's not letting it repeat.


 
as far as Kim's parenting skills go i can see that she is affectionate and complimentary to her daughters and the girls seemed to be genuine in their affection and feelings for their mom and Kroy ... that says a lot to me.

i think Kim and her father have been dealing with Karen's immature and selfish behavior for a long time, i wouldn't be surprised if Kim hadn't expected something like that to happen.


----------



## lulilu

Laziza said:


> We all come from different cultures with different family values, obviously.
> In my culture this kind of behavior towards parents is unacceptable. And I mean not only kicking them out from the wedding - that's unspeakable - I mean cursing in front of the parents AND in their address, smoking, drinking, having boobs out, and etc.
> 
> 
> I watched the show, and that what happened from my perspectives:
> 
> Kim was upset with her mom to start with, she's very annoyed with her, and was looking for a fight. Kim's mom got tipsy at the wedding, yes. When she heard that her sister was not allowed to the house, she got upset. She's a drama queen and has bad manners, that's true. The way she was saying - I'm bride's mother - tells me that she thought the outside toilets were only for the guests outside the family, and the family can use the restrooms as they always do  (it's not like the mother or the aunt never  peed in Kim's house). So she thought the security guy was offensive to her sister, and being tipsy, yes, she pushed him, and went to use the restroom.
> 
> I didn't understand what they were saying about Kim upstairs, but I heard them saying that she'd never get where she's now without her family - and I agree.
> 
> The baby was obviously safe, I guess he was with a nanny, and no way those two would hurt him or something.
> 
> I understand they were drunk and didn't follow some rules Kim had for the restrooms, but calling police on them and asking them to leave was absolutely unnecessary.  They were not a treat to anyone, just two drunk old ladies with a need to pee.
> 
> A wedding is a family day, a family moment. And kicking her family out from her own wedding just showed that Kim is trash. Vulgar low class prostitute type of trash...



Tell us how you really feel.    It must be nice to be so certain in life that all things are so black and white that you know someone is going to hell.  Wow.

I might not have done the same thing as Kim did, but I don't have a crazy mother.  Nor has my mother ever told my DH to f**k off.  It seems from the various episodes that Karen was determined to make some sort of scene.  If not over a porta-potty, it would have been something else.


----------



## orangeboxaddict

KathyB said:
			
		

> There is no excuse for a family member to cause a scene at a family event because they're drunk, especially at a wedding and ESPECIALLY if it's the BRIDE'S MOTHER who is causing the scene IN THE BRIDE'S HOME!!! Karen acted like a jealous teenager who was watching her friend or cousin getting more attention that she was.
> 
> I know we have our own cultures and beliefs, but are you saying that it's OK for a parent to behave that way? What about an uncle or aunt? Cousin? Sibling? So, a blood relation can behave like a maniac and that's fine.
> 
> IMHO, Kim and Kroy did the EXACT right thing by having Karen and her cronies escorted out.



Exactly!!!


----------



## rockhollow

I don't think this the first time Kim's mother caused a scene. She seemed strangely jealous of Kim - I'm sure there is lots of history. Kim and her father seemed to almost except it, I also wonder if there is some kind of substance abuse with the mom.

Maybe one of the reasons Kim is so good with raising her daughters, is she didn't want the kind of relationship she had/has with her mom.

I love Weddings, and she'd lots of tears with Kim and Kroy's ceremony, it was really lovely, and they seem madly in love and want a life together.
Another sign of her mother/daughter relationship, was the touching speech her daughter gave at the reception - real love and respect there.
And Kroy will be a wonderful father to them.

I'm sure Kroy's family found Kim a lot to take in, she is full on. But I like the Mom's comments during the son/mom dance. She could see how much Kroy loved her - and I guess after spending a bit more time around Kim, you might get more used to how full on she is. I get tired just watching her.


----------



## alliemia

Tropigal3 said:


> Yes I do realize that.  I saw the one she picked and I've been inside a similar one.  In fact the one I used had two small chandeliers, but it was for an outdoor party.  My point is that it is her mother and the party was inside the house.  It would be understandable if the party was outside under a tent.  Perhaps her mother should not have behaved as if she could do whatever she wanted in front of the other guests, but still.   Ugh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim just seems very cold.  When she spoke with her dad about wanting him to stay "but", she sounded insincere.  I guess Nene was right in her interview, Kim just doesn't know any better.



The party wasn't inside the house, it was outside, therefore no access to the house for anyone. It was on the property, but outdoors under tents.


----------



## KathyB

When Karen said, "I'm going shopping in Kim's closet!" I knew for a fact that she was intensely jealous of Kim more than I already thought she was.  No dress or shoes that Kim wanted to buy for Karen was good enough in Karen's eyes.  However, something out of Kim's own closet would work perfectly.  Karen craved the attention that Kim got during the preparations for the wedding and the day of. She wanted to be there with Colin Cowie, but when it came time for the dress fitting, she was a no show THEN pulled the nonsense about "I'm going to be sick on your wedding day."  I'll bet Kim wishes now that her Mother had called in sick!


----------



## pollinilove

but karen said the shoes did not fit


----------



## Swanky

that's Karen's problem.  Doesn't a bride and mother of 3 have enough going on an hour before her wedding?
Karen should've taken care of that weeks ago.


----------



## alliemia

Yeah, by the day of the wedding Karen should have had her dress and shoes and tried them on for fit. It's like she wanted to be catered to. Standing in the kitchen saying 'still barefoot', like they were supposed to all run around and find her a pair of shoes.

I don't like Karen at all. Maybe because her antics remind me of the crap my mother does. I can't think of an event where my mother didn't have some problem going on. It's really hurtful when a mother can't just be happy for their kids and not make a spectacle.


----------



## blah956

what is really "doesn't fit" for karen? one shoe half a size too small/big or in her mind something that is just a whole size or two big


----------



## Laziza

lulilu said:


> Tell us how you really feel.    It must be nice to be so certain in life that all things are so black and white that you know someone is going to hell.  Wow.
> 
> I might not have done the same thing as Kim did, but I don't have a crazy mother.  Nor has my mother ever told my DH to f**k off.  It seems from the various episodes that Karen was determined to make some sort of scene.  If not over a porta-potty, it would have been something else.



From various episodes it also seemed to me that Kim was determined to start a fight with her mother. The scene with the shoes was an obvious one. She was cheap about giving some shoes to her mother, which was absolutely bizarre to me.

Yeah, love and respect to parents is pretty white and black to me.

I'm surprised to see that it's different in America, but to each their own, as you say. We all have different values, so we can agree to disagree on this matter. 

It's the matter of respect you have for your parents, and acceptance of those small weaknesses they might have. Whatever my parents would do, I'd always forgive them because they gave me my life and raised me. And no, my parents never made any scenes at my wedding, but my husband's parents did, and I'd be damned forever if I asked them to leave or call police on them.


----------



## Swanky

in America? lol!  Pretty sure crappy parents are everywhere.  has nothing to do w/ which country you're in 

Just be careful about judging until you've walked in their shoes.  Maybe if you were raised by an alcoholic, or a parent that beat you or sexually abused you, etc. . .  you'd feel less perfect and capable of judging those who aren't just like you.


----------



## michie

I would've never known Kim had all these issues with her mother. Did the wedding spur everything? They seemed fine on RHWOA. And, how in the world was KJ sleeping with a wedding guests and a DJ blasting music downstairs?


----------



## KathyB

alliemia said:


> Yeah, by the day of the wedding Karen should have had her dress and shoes and tried them on for fit. It's like she wanted to be catered to. Standing in the kitchen saying 'still barefoot', like they were supposed to all run around and find her a pair of shoes.
> 
> I don't like Karen at all. Maybe because her antics remind me of the crap my mother does. I can't think of an event where my mother didn't have some problem going on. It's really hurtful when a mother can't just be happy for their kids and not make a spectacle.


I don't like Karen, either.  Her behavior is all about jealousy.  She's so jealous of Kim being the center of attention and she feels that it should be the other way around.  I've seen this on Bridezillas, too.  The mother is so jealous of the attention the bride is getting that she creates drama over and over to garner attention.


blah956 said:


> what is really "doesn't fit" for karen? one shoe half a size too small/big or in her mind something that is just a whole size or two big


I'd rather have a dress shoe a half-size too big, anyway. It was just one more thing she could gripe about to pull the attention to herself.


Laziza said:


> From various episodes it also seemed to me that Kim was determined to start a fight with her mother. The scene with the shoes was an obvious one. She was cheap about giving some shoes to her mother, which was absolutely bizarre to me.
> 
> Yeah, love and respect to parents is pretty white and black to me.
> 
> I'm surprised to see that it's different in America, but to each their own, as you say. We all have different values, so we can agree to disagree on this matter.
> 
> It's the matter of respect you have for your parents, and acceptance of those small weaknesses they might have. Whatever my parents would do, I'd always forgive them because they gave me my life and raised me. And no, my parents never made any scenes at my wedding, but my husband's parents did, and I'd be damned forever if I asked them to leave or call police on them.


Kim was going above and beyond trying to accommodate her mother for her dress, her shoes and everything else.  It was her mother that was a no-show for the dress shopping and it was her mother who said she was going the "be sick" on the day of the wedding.  Karen only wanted to be involved when Colin Cowie brought the food over for the tasting.  Karen's behavior has been deplorable from day one.

If my in-laws made a scene at my wedding or my wedding reception, I'd have them booted out in a nanosecond.   It's not like a family gathering at home.  There are other people at the wedding to consider. I'd have no qualms about having them removed whatsoever.  I'm all about parental respect.  But being a parent doesn't give you a free pass on outrageous and bad behavior at your child's wedding.



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> in America? lol!  Pretty sure crappy parents are everywhere.  has nothing to do w/ which country you're in
> 
> Just be careful about judging until you've walked in their shoes.  Maybe if you were raised by an alcoholic, or a parent that beat you or sexually abused you, etc. . .  you'd feel less perfect and capable of judging those who aren't just like you.


ITA....U.S.A. doesn't hold the exclusive patent on crappy parents.


michie said:


> I would've never known Kim had all these issues with her mother. Did the wedding spur everything? They seemed fine on RHWOA. And, how in the world was KJ sleeping with a wedding guests and a DJ blasting music downstairs?


I believe there have been underlying issues between Karen and Kim for a long, long time.  

I'd guess that the music and the people talking outside was more like muffled noise by the time it reached KJ's room, but the cursing and shouting in the bathroom was right next to his room which probably scared him pretty bad.


----------



## lulilu

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> in America? lol!  Pretty sure crappy parents are everywhere.  has nothing to do w/ which country you're in
> 
> Just be careful about judging until you've walked in their shoes.  Maybe if you were raised by an alcoholic, or a parent that beat you or sexually abused you, etc. . .  you'd feel less perfect and capable of judging those who aren't just like you.



  Let's not make this a nationality issue.


----------



## Laziza

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> in America? lol!  Pretty sure crappy parents are everywhere.  has nothing to do w/ which country you're in



I'm pretty sure crappy parents are everywhere but it's not about the parents, it's about the culture.
In my culture it's disrespectful for kids (whatever age they can be, even in their 50s) to talk too loud to parents. And it's unthinkable to curse them out, drink, smoke, or behave inappropriate in front of them. And it's not about fear, it's about the respect and love that we develop to the parents.

Obviously, thank God, I've never experienced anything like this in my life. 
To me these HW shows are like a zoo, where animals start fighting for a piece of meat or something. 

I mean no, I've never in my life experienced seeing a middle aged woman who lies about her age, with fake face, fake huge boobs, and a wig on, prostituting herself to a married man for years, while raising her kids, smoking, drinking, cursing in front of them, showing them what a wh*** she is until she finds a young guy who she makes to propose. Next step I'm expecting to be something like Kroy seducing Brianna, or vice versa, considering they have pretty much great chemistry, and he put a ring on her already.

No, I've never seen in my life, and never walked in her shoes, thank God, but it doesn't mean I can't judge them  I can


----------



## alliemia

Laziza said:


> From various episodes it also seemed to me that Kim was determined to start a fight with her mother. The scene with the shoes was an obvious one. She was cheap about giving some shoes to her mother, which was absolutely bizarre to me.
> 
> Yeah, love and respect to parents is pretty white and black to me.
> 
> I'm surprised to see that it's different in America, but to each their own, as you say. We all have different values, so we can agree to disagree on this matter.
> 
> It's the matter of respect you have for your parents, and acceptance of those small weaknesses they might have. Whatever my parents would do, I'd always forgive them because they gave me my life and raised me. And no, my parents never made any scenes at my wedding, but my husband's parents did, and I'd be damned forever if I asked them to leave or call police on them.



So your in-laws made a scene at your wedding and you just allowed it, because you think parents can do whatever they want and you must accept it?

I'm glad I don't have that mentality. Respect goes both ways.


----------



## Laziza

KathyB said:


> Kim was going above and beyond trying to accommodate her mother for her dress, her shoes and everything else.  It was her mother that was a no-show for the dress shopping and it was her mother who said she was going the "be sick" on the day of the wedding.  Karen only wanted to be involved when Colin Cowie brought the food over for the tasting.  Karen's behavior has been deplorable from day one.
> 
> If my in-laws made a scene at my wedding or my wedding reception, I'd have them booted out in a nanosecond.   It's not like a family gathering at home.  There are other people at the wedding to consider. I'd have no qualms about having them removed whatsoever.  I'm all about parental respect.  But being a parent doesn't give you a free pass on outrageous and bad behavior at your child's wedding.



I mean, she knows her mom's personality pretty well. She's a drama queen, and she requests some type of special attention. OK, it's your mom, give it to her, maybe have another fitting scheduled specially for her. Try to find some special ways to accommodate her, it's you MOM! especially if you know she's a drama queen, try to find the ways to work with her personality. We do it for work al the time, why not to do it for your parents? 

And if I remember correctly, she said the shoes were 2 size larger, and they were supposed to change them but they did not, so she could not walk in those shoes. OK, let her use your pair of shoes, especially if you have the same size. I mean what's the big deal? 

Another scene that bothered me. 
During the wedding her parents were asked if they give their approval to the marriage (and Kroy parents were asked too). They said yes. I'm pretty sure, if they said NO, that innocent bride Kim in her white dress and boobs jumping out from every possible angle, would be like " You shut your f ***** mouth, you ***************".
That was such a FAKE scene. Why would you want your parents approval for the marriage if lately you kick them out from the wedding with police?


----------



## Laziza

alliemia said:


> So your in-laws made a scene at your wedding and you just allowed it, because you think parents can do whatever they want and you must accept it?
> 
> I'm glad I don't have that mentality. Respect goes both ways.



Yes, I prefer to deal with drama, not to create one.

Yes, my in laws made a scene at my wedding, and I did my best to accommodate them, and make sure the people that bothered them had to leave. I care about my in laws more than about the guests I invited to the wedding. Because they are my husband's family, and guests/servants/whatever are no one to me.


----------



## cjy

Laziza said:


> Yes, I prefer to deal with drama, not to create one.
> 
> Yes, my in laws made a scene at my wedding, and I did my best to accommodate them, and make sure the people that bothered them had to leave. I care about my in laws more than about the guests I invited to the wedding. Because they are my husband's family, and guests/*servants*/whatever are no one to me.


 
I am confused


----------



## KathyB

Laziza said:


> I mean, she knows her mom's personality pretty well. She's a drama queen, and she requests some type of special attention. OK, it's your mom, give it to her, maybe have another fitting scheduled specially for her. Try to find some special ways to accommodate her, it's you MOM! especially if you know she's a drama queen, try to find the ways to work with her personality. We do it for work al the time, why not to do it for your parents?



Karen had no intention of letting that day be her Daughter's Day.  The wedding day isn't about the Mother being the center of attention.  Karen didn't have to expend ONE DIME for a dress or anything else.  For that reason only, Karen should have been where she should have been when she should have been there.  That's all she should have done was SHOW UP AT THE DRESS FITTING.  Karen even told Sheree, "you have two makeup people! I'm so jealous!" In Karen's mind, it's ALL ABOUT KAREN 24/7.



Laziza said:


> And if I remember correctly, she said the shoes were 2 size larger, and they were supposed to change them but they did not, so she could not walk in those shoes. OK, let her use your pair of shoes, especially if you have the same size. I mean what's the big deal?



Again, if Karen had showed up at the dress fitting and the shoe shopping, she would have HAD the right shoes that fit.  It wasn't an issue of Karen having her own shoes, it was that she wanted - once again - to take the attention off Kim and onto herself.  



Laziza said:


> Another scene that bothered me.
> During the wedding her parents were asked if they give their approval to the marriage (and Kroy parents were asked too). They said yes. I'm pretty sure, if they said NO, that innocent bride Kim in her white dress and boobs jumping out from every possible angle, would be like " You shut your f ***** mouth, you ***************".
> That was such a FAKE scene. Why would you want your parents approval for the marriage if lately you kick them out from the wedding with police?


Why would they say no to Kim marrying Kroy? Kroy asked Kim's dad long ago for her "hand in marriage" and Kim's dad was overjoyed. That's not even an issue here.  Also, during the ceremony, Karen was obviously sober and not causing trouble.  The trouble came afterward when she started drinking.


----------



## KathyB

Laziza said:


> Yes, I prefer to deal with drama, not to create one.
> 
> Yes, my in laws made a scene at my wedding, and I did my best to accommodate them, and make sure the people that bothered them had to leave. I care about my in laws more than about the guests I invited to the wedding. Because they are my husband's family, and guests/servants/whatever are no one to me.



So, guests you invited "bothered" your in-laws, which I'm guessing caused an argument between them and instead of asking all the troublemakers to leave, you asked the GUESTS (non-relative) to leave?  I don't get it.  And if "guests/servants/whatever are no one to me", why invite them or even have a big wedding? Just go to the JP.


----------



## coachlover89

It was Kim's wedding day not Karen's wedding. If her mother thought she was above the rules and could just walk on in and use the freaking bathroom upstairs right next to where the baby was sleeping, waking the baby up thats ok? The baby was sleeping and was woken up by two grown women talking bad about the bride. She then proceeded to go back to the reception and try to make her friends and family feel bad for her because she's being kicked out. Security called police not Kim. I swear we are not watching the same thing. I don't care for Kim. But I don't see how she handled the situation would make her go to hell.


----------



## Swanky

Oh well, since that's the way you feel it must be right!! 
Wherever you were raised must know the only right way 



Laziza said:


> I'm pretty sure crappy parents are everywhere but it's not about the parents, it's about the culture.
> In my culture it's disrespectful for kids (whatever age they can be, even in their 50s) to talk too loud to parents. And it's unthinkable to curse them out, drink, smoke, or behave inappropriate in front of them. And it's not about fear, it's about the respect and love that we develop to the parents.
> 
> Obviously, thank God, I've never experienced anything like this in my life.
> To me these HW shows are like a zoo, where animals start fighting for a piece of meat or something.
> 
> I mean no, I've never in my life experienced seeing a middle aged woman who lies about her age, with fake face, fake huge boobs, and a wig on, prostituting herself to a married man for years, while raising her kids, smoking, drinking, cursing in front of them, showing them what a wh*** she is until she finds a young guy who she makes to propose. Next step I'm expecting to be something like Kroy seducing Brianna, or vice versa, considering they have pretty much great chemistry, and he put a ring on her already.
> 
> No, I've never seen in my life, and never walked in her shoes, thank God, but it doesn't mean I can't judge them  I can




Kroy has been the epitome of a gentleman, are you seriously putting it out there that he's seducing Brianna since he gets along w/ his WIFE'S kids and sealing it all up w/ a ring!?

You get out of life what you give.  Karen is reaping what she has sown.  
I've never liked Kim, but I can see CLEAR parenting decisions gone wrong based on her behavior and seeing how her mother plays a child role and Kim an older sis/mom role in their relationship.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Laziza said:


> I'm pretty sure crappy parents are everywhere but it's not about the parents, it's about the culture.
> In my culture it's disrespectful for kids (whatever age they can be, even in their 50s) to talk too loud to parents. And it's unthinkable to curse them out, drink, smoke, or behave inappropriate in front of them. And it's not about fear, it's about the respect and love that we develop to the parents.
> 
> Obviously, thank God, I've never experienced anything like this in my life.
> To me these HW shows are like a zoo, where animals start fighting for a piece of meat or something.
> 
> I mean no, I've never in my life experienced seeing a middle aged woman who lies about her age, with fake face, fake huge boobs, and a wig on, prostituting herself to a married man for years, while raising her kids, smoking, drinking, cursing in front of them, showing them what a wh*** she is until she finds a young guy who she makes to propose. *Next step I'm expecting to be something like Kroy seducing Brianna, or vice versa, considering they have pretty much great chemistry, and he put a ring on her already.*
> 
> No, I've never seen in my life, and never walked in her shoes, thank God, but it doesn't mean I can't judge them  I can



That's sick in so many ways. 

As far as the ring, he gave rings to both girls. In my opinion, the ring is a promise to the girls to protect them, provide for them, and teach them how they should expect to be treated by males. Tons of my friends were given "promise" rings from their fathers and it was their vow to their daughters to be a good father, so eventually they will wind up with a man who treats them just as good, if not better. 

And in response to grown adults not being able to have an opinion or BE AN ADULT if their parents act inappropriately, that's outrageous. If a parent raises their children to be ADULTS, then their kids should have every right to be an adult and not accept inappropriate behavior from ANYONE (especially on their wedding day)...including their parents!


----------



## sandc

Laziza said:


> From various episodes it also seemed to me that Kim was determined to start a fight with her mother. The scene with the shoes was an obvious one. She was cheap about giving some shoes to her mother, which was absolutely bizarre to me.
> 
> Yeah, love and respect to parents is pretty white and black to me.
> 
> I'm surprised to see that it's different in America, but to each their own, as you say. We all have different values, so we can agree to disagree on this matter.
> 
> It's the matter of respect you have for your parents, and acceptance of those small weaknesses they might have. Whatever my parents would do, I'd always forgive them because they gave me my life and raised me. And no, my parents never made any scenes at my wedding, but my husband's parents did, and I'd be damned forever if I asked them to leave or call police on them.



Wow!  In case you don't realize, you are being kind of insulting to Americans right now.

Small weakness?  What Kim's mom was doing wasn't a small weakness. It was anything but small.  I'm not Kim's biggest fan, but I felt for her in this episode especially.  She wasn't trying to be cheap about shoes for her mom. It was an hour before her wedding and she was stressing out and didn't need to worry about what shoes her mother would wear.



Laziza said:


> I'm pretty sure crappy parents are everywhere but it's not about the parents, it's about the culture.
> In my culture it's disrespectful for kids (whatever age they can be, even in their 50s) to talk too loud to parents. And it's unthinkable to curse them out, drink, smoke, or behave inappropriate in front of them. And it's not about fear, it's about the respect and love that we develop to the parents.
> 
> Obviously, thank God, I've never experienced anything like this in my life.
> To me these HW shows are like a zoo, where animals start fighting for a piece of meat or something.
> 
> I mean no, I've never in my life experienced seeing a middle aged woman who lies about her age, with fake face, fake huge boobs, and a wig on, prostituting herself to a married man for years, while raising her kids, smoking, drinking, cursing in front of them, showing them what a wh*** she is until she finds a young guy who she makes to propose. Next step I'm expecting to be something like Kroy seducing Brianna, or vice versa, considering they have pretty much great chemistry, and he put a ring on her already.
> 
> No, I've never seen in my life, and never walked in her shoes, thank God, but it doesn't mean I can't judge them  I can



Obviously you can and do judge. It's not very nice, but you can do it.  I don't understand why your mind went right to Kroy seducing a child.  I thought it was sweet that they were becoming a family. As someone with step-parents, I think it's nice to make the children feel loved and part of the family.

I'm a little confused. You say respect for a parent is black and white, but then you say that Kroy is setting up a scene for child abuse?  

 And what if a parent abuses a child?  Beats them or sexually abuses them.  Should they still get respect?  Just curious since you seem so set in the mind set that your way is the only right way.



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Oh well, since that's the way you feel it must be right!!
> Wherever you were raised must know the only right way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kroy has been the epitome of a gentleman, are you seriously putting it out there that he's seducing Brianna since he gets along w/ his WIFE'S kids and sealing it all up w/ a ring!?
> 
> You get out of life what you give.  Karen is reaping what she has sown.
> I've never liked Kim, but I can see CLEAR parenting decisions gone wrong based on her behavior and seeing how her mother plays a child role and Kim an older sis/mom role in their relationship.



  Seeing her mom in these episodes really made me see Kim in a new light.  At least she seems to be loving to her children and not repeating the pattern.  Yep, she has made many mistakes, but at that isn't one of them. 



I see a trend in this thread.  There are those of us with troubled relationships with a parent who understand what Kim did and those of us that put our parents on a pedestal just because they gave birth to us.  I think it's great if people have a loving relationship with their mother. It's what we can all hope for. But to assume that a parent is perfect just because they are a parent and that anyone that doesn't think their mom is perfect is a bad person, well that's just wrong.

To me, the way Kim's dad handled the news also spoke volumes. There was no shock at all. Just acceptance and disappointment. Very sad.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

sandc said:


> Wow!  In case you don't realize, you are being kind of insulting to Americans right now.
> 
> Small weakness?  What Kim's mom was doing wasn't a small weakness. It was anything but small.  I'm not Kim's biggest fan, but I felt for her in this episode especially.  She wasn't trying to be cheap about shoes for her mom. It was an hour before her wedding and she was stressing out and didn't need to worry about what shoes her mother would wear.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you can and do judge. It's not very nice, but you can do it.  I don't understand why your mind went right to Kroy seducing a child.  I thought it was sweet that they were becoming a family. As someone with step-parents, I think it's nice to make the children feel loved and part of the family.
> 
> *I'm a little confused. You say respect for a parent is black and white, but they you say that Kroy is setting up a scene for child abuse?  *
> 
> *And what if a parent abuses a child?  Beats them or sexually abuses them.  Should they still get respect?  Just curious since you seem so set in the mind set that your way is the only right way.*
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing her mom in these episodes really made me see Kim in a new light.  At least she seems to be loving to her children and not repeating the pattern.  Yep, she has made many mistakes, but at that isn't one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> I see a trend in this thread.  There are those of us with troubled relationships with a parent who understand what Kim did and those of us that put our parents on a pedestal just because they gave birth to us.  I think it's great if people have a loving relationship with their mother. It's what we can all hope for. But to assume that a parent is perfect just because they are a parent and that anyone that doesn't think their mom is perfect is a bad person, well that's just wrong.
> 
> To me, the way Kim's dad handled the news also spoke volumes. There was no shock at all. Just acceptance and disappointment. Very sad.


----------



## KathyB

sandc said:


> Wow!  In case you don't realize, you are being kind of insulting to Americans right now.
> 
> Small weakness?  What Kim's mom was doing wasn't a small weakness. It was anything but small.  I'm not Kim's biggest fan, but I felt for her in this episode especially.  She wasn't trying to be cheap about shoes for her mom. It was an hour before her wedding and she was stressing out and didn't need to worry about what shoes her mother would wear.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you can and do judge. It's not very nice, but you can do it.  I don't understand why your mind went right to Kroy seducing a child.  I thought it was sweet that they were becoming a family. As someone with step-parents, I think it's nice to make the children feel loved and part of the family.
> 
> I'm a little confused. You say respect for a parent is black and white, but then you say that Kroy is setting up a scene for child abuse?
> 
> And what if a parent abuses a child?  Beats them or sexually abuses them.  Should they still get respect?  Just curious since you seem so set in the mind set that your way is the only right way.
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing her mom in these episodes really made me see Kim in a new light.  At least she seems to be loving to her children and not repeating the pattern.  Yep, she has made many mistakes, but at that isn't one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> I see a trend in this thread.  There are those of us with troubled relationships with a parent who understand what Kim did and those of us that put our parents on a pedestal just because they gave birth to us.  I think it's great if people have a loving relationship with their mother. It's what we can all hope for. But to assume that a parent is perfect just because they are a parent and that anyone that doesn't think their mom is perfect is a bad person, well that's just wrong.
> 
> *To me, the way Kim's dad handled the news also spoke volumes. There was no shock at all. Just acceptance and disappointment. Very sad.*


Which also told me that this has happened before and he's used to it.  Apparently, only when there's alcohol involved, though.


----------



## jayhawkgirl

Also, it's not like they went in and used a hall bath off of he living room or something. They schlepped themselves up into the master bedroom, no doubt for the maximum impact or annoyance. 

I GET having a messed up relationship with your mom. Hell, I eloped just so I wouldn't have to deal with planning a wedding with my mom. 

I don't think this is a cultural thing, it's a mother-daughter relationship dynamic thing. We all have a different dynamic with our parents. Some of us lie down and take whatever they dish out, some of us avoid the situation and some of us duke it out.


----------



## Laziza

KathyB said:


> So, guests you invited "bothered" your in-laws, which I'm guessing caused an argument between them and instead of asking all the troublemakers to leave, you asked the GUESTS (non-relative) to leave?  I don't get it.  And if "guests/servants/whatever are no one to me", why invite them or even have a big wedding? Just go to the JP.



Well, obviously, I had 400 guests (friends, colleagues, some other people) at my wedding, and only of them are my 2 in laws. And they become a part of my family. And they play a big role in my husband's life. He loves and respects them. I have to respect them too since I'm his wife, don't I? So if someone bothered my parents at my wedding, God forbid, I would expect my husband to do anything to make my parents happy, the same as I did for his parents. 

And if I was in Kim's situation, and I saw that my mom being drunk and trying to make a scene (which would never happen, obviously, because my mom is a lady), I would try my best to deal with the problem as quiet as possible. She could have made everyone happy, calm them down, ask  the security to be nice to the mother and aunt, promise the mother all the best things, say "I love you, aren't you happy for me, mommy" and etc to eliminate the negative feelings. 
There were many ways to deal with the problem in a nice polite and sweet way. But she made it to one huge scandal with police, parents being kicked out,  and etc.


----------



## KathyB

Laziza said:


> Well, obviously, I had 400 guests (friends, colleagues, some other people) at my wedding, and only of them are my 2 in laws. And they become a part of my family. And they play a big role in my husband's life. He loves and respects them. I have to respect them too since I'm his wife, don't I? So if someone bothered my parents at my wedding, God forbid, I would expect my husband to do anything to make my parents happy, the same as I did for his parents.
> 
> And if I was in Kim's situation, and I saw that my mom being drunk and trying to make a scene (which would never happen, obviously, because my mom is a lady), I would try my best to deal with the problem as quiet as possible. She could have made everyone happy, calm them down, ask  the security to be nice to the mother and aunt, promise the mother all the best things, say "I love you, aren't you happy for me, mommy" and etc to eliminate the negative feelings.
> There were many ways to deal with the problem in a nice polite and sweet way. But she made it to one huge scandal with police, parents being kicked out,  and etc.


You obviously were not watching the same show as the rest of us were.

Karen accomplished exactly what she set out to do.  She stole Kim's thunder.  She made the day all about her, even though it was in a horrible way.  The guests will remember her, but not fondly.


----------



## jayhawkgirl

Laziza said:


> She could have made everyone happy, calm them down, ask  the security to be nice to the mother and aunt, promise the mother all the best things, say "I love you, aren't you happy for me, mommy" and etc to eliminate the negative feelings.
> There were many ways to deal with the problem in a nice polite and sweet way. But she made it to one huge scandal with police, parents being kicked out,  and etc.



Did you watch the rest of this season of the show? Her dealings with her mom are WAY beyond "I love you, aren't you happy for me, mommy" 

Her mom was being belligerent, disrespectful of her and her husband (in their home!), rude to the security staff that was there to protect their home and her grandchild and took her drama back out to the rest of the party. That is beyond a tiff with a random guest. 

Also, I think that you are being a little narrow minded in your judgement of her and her relationship with her mom. Clearly you have a different relationship with your parents but you can't assume that just because Kim has conflict with her mom that she is all of the vulgar things that you have called her in this thread. From the sounds of your relationship with your family many of us here have differing opinions on how we handle interactions with our parents but none of us have resorted to calling you the vulgar names that you have called Kim or indicated that we feel entitled to judge you.


----------



## Laziza

sandc said:


> Wow!  In case you don't realize, you are being kind of insulting to Americans right now.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little confused. You say respect for a parent is black and white, but then you say that Kroy is setting up a scene for child abuse?
> 
> And what if a parent abuses a child?  Beats them or sexually abuses them.  Should they still get respect?  Just curious since you seem so set in the mind set that your way is the only right way.
> 
> 
> To me, the way Kim's dad handled the news also spoke volumes. There was no shock at all. Just acceptance and disappointment. Very sad.




I don't see as I am being insulting. If I am and I hurt anybody's feelings, I'm sorry, that was not my intent. Obviously, there are cultural differences in the way people raise kids in different counties, nothing insulting in pointing this out. In my culture the way Kim behaved was disrespectful, in American culture it seems normal.  Most ladies arguing here with me are American, and the show is American, that's why I make my conclusion on it's being normal for your culture.

Regarding the parental sexual abuse, it's not OK, obviously, it's crime, and the person belongs to jail according to the criminal law. Yes, you still can be somehow thankful to that person for actually giving you LIFE, and that's it. But wouldn't you agree that life itself is pretty much a lot to be thankful for?

And to me the way Kim's dad reacted was a sign that he knew his daughter well enough to understand that it's better to shut up, take his drunk wife and leave. They did not belong to this wedding, to this cheap glamour and etc, Kim is ashamed of her parents, and her father knows it. So yes, he just left, but I'm sure his feelings were hurt too. That's how I see it.


----------



## Laziza

jayhawkgirl said:


> From the sounds of your relationship with your family many of us here have differing opinions on how we handle interactions with our parents but none of us have resorted to calling you the vulgar names that you have called Kim or indicated that we feel entitled to judge you.



Why would YOU call ME vulgar names? I don't really get your logic...

I think Kim is vulgar bcs she was prostituting herself to a married man for many years, who supported her and her kids. Also because she dresses vulgar, acts vulgar, talks vulgar, and etc.
She put herself on TV, knowing that she'll be judged for her behavior, and now this is the way she makes money. 
Therefore I have a right to judge her because she is paid salary for my right to do so.


----------



## jayhawkgirl

That's my point! We wouldn't resort to calling you vulgar names because first of all that's not how it is on tpf but secondly it's just not RIGHT! 

You clearly missed my point so I'm not going to argue with you. I'm sorry that you feel so strongly about someone that you don't even know to call her names. 

I think that it says just as much about you as it does about her.


----------



## blah956

sandc said:


> Wow!  In case you don't realize, you are being kind of insulting to Americans right now.
> 
> Small weakness?  What Kim's mom was doing wasn't a small weakness. It was anything but small.  I'm not Kim's biggest fan, but I felt for her in this episode especially.  She wasn't trying to be cheap about shoes for her mom. It was an hour before her wedding and she was stressing out and didn't need to worry about what shoes her mother would wear.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you can and do judge. It's not very nice, but you can do it.  I don't understand why your mind went right to Kroy seducing a child.  I thought it was sweet that they were becoming a family. As someone with step-parents, I think it's nice to make the children feel loved and part of the family.
> 
> I'm a little confused. You say respect for a parent is black and white, but then you say that Kroy is setting up a scene for child abuse?
> 
> And what if a parent abuses a child?  Beats them or sexually abuses them.  Should they still get respect?  Just curious since you seem so set in the mind set that your way is the only right way.
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing her mom in these episodes really made me see Kim in a new light.  At least she seems to be loving to her children and not repeating the pattern.  Yep, she has made many mistakes, but at that isn't one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> *I see a trend in this thread.  There are those of us with troubled relationships with a parent who understand what Kim did and those of us that put our parents on a pedestal just because they gave birth to us.  I think it's great if people have a loving relationship with their mother. It's what we can all hope for. But to assume that a parent is perfect just because they are a parent and that anyone that doesn't think their mom is perfect is a bad person, well that's just wrong.
> 
> To me, the way Kim's dad handled the news also spoke volumes. There was no shock at all. Just acceptance and disappointment. Very sad.*



indeed! agreed with everything especially the bold


----------



## sandc

Laziza said:


> I don't see as I am being insulting. If I am and I hurt anybody's feelings, I'm sorry, that was not my intent. *Obviously, there are cultural differences in the way people raise kids in different counties, nothing insulting in pointing this out. In my culture the way Kim behaved was disrespectful, in American culture it seems normal.  Most ladies arguing here with me are American, and the show is American, that's why I make my conclusion on it's being normal for your culture.*
> 
> Regarding the parental sexual abuse, it's not OK, obviously, it's crime, and the person belongs to jail according to the criminal law. Yes, you still can be somehow thankful to that person for actually giving you LIFE, and that's it. But wouldn't you agree that life itself is pretty much a lot to be thankful for?
> 
> And to me the way Kim's dad reacted was a sign that he knew his daughter well enough to understand that it's better to shut up, take his drunk wife and leave. They did not belong to this wedding, to this cheap glamour and etc, Kim is ashamed of her parents, and her father knows it. So yes, he just left, but I'm sure his feelings were hurt too. That's how I see it.



This is how you are being insulting. You are stereotyping all Americans based on a reality tv show. You are making it about "culture".  Many American love and respect their parents.  What happened at Kim's wedding has nothing to do with culture. Are you saying that in your culture all parents and children get along and respect each other. Every single one of them?  If we said that something negative on a tv show happened because it was just how your culture was, wouldn't you take offense?

I don't think anyone here said Kim's relationship with her mom was normal. Quite the opposite.  If her relationship with her mother was "normal" then none of what transpired would have happened.  What we are saying is that her mother was to blame and she was outrageously disrespectful to her daughter.  Respect should go both ways. That to me is just the way all humans should react to one another and has nothing to do with culture.  I base my opinions of situations on what happens, not if they are American or not.  In fact, I don't know if you watched Shahs of Sunset on Bravo but there was some family "disrespect" going on in that culture as well.


----------



## Laziza

sandc said:


> This is how you are being insulting. You are stereotyping all Americans based on a reality tv show. You are making it about "culture".  Many American love and respect their parents.  What happened at Kim's wedding has nothing to do with culture. Are you saying that in your culture all parents and children get along and respect each other. Every single one of them?  If we said that something negative on a tv show happened because it was just how your culture was, wouldn't you take offense?
> 
> I don't think anyone here said Kim's relationship with her mom was normal. Quite the opposite.  If her relationship with her mother was "normal" then none of what transpired would have happened.  What we are saying is that her mother was to blame and she was outrageously disrespectful to her daughter.  Respect should go both ways. That to me is just the way all humans should react to one another and has nothing to do with culture.  I base my opinions of situations on what happens, not if they are American or not.  In fact, I don't know if you watched Shahs of Sunset on Bravo but there was some family "disrespect" going on in that culture as well.



I am not stereotyping based on the TV show, but based on the reaction of the American audience I see here in the discussion. Everybody agrees that Kim was right when she called police on her mother and asked her to leave. 

That would be nonsense in my culture. Actually the wedding would end right there when people see that the bride calls police to take her parents away. Most guests would leave. That would be a shame for the whole family, including the family of the husband. That might even cause a divorce or annulment of the marriage. 

Yeah, I watched the Shahs of the Sunset. I did not really see any open disrespect towards the parents, only when Rezo was screaming and crying to his father. 

And btw I did not not say that Americans do not love their parents, but American culture is very American, and families in other countries do not have the same traditions, I mean not only ME but also Europe or Asia. 
I doubt Chinese or Japanese daughter can call police on her drunk mother during her wedding...


----------



## blah956

Laziza said:


> I am not stereotyping based on the TV show, but based on the reaction of the American audience I see here in the discussion. Everybody agrees that Kim was right when she called police on her mother and asked her to leave.
> 
> That would be nonsense in my culture. Actually the wedding would end right there when people see that the bride calls police to take her parents away. Most guests would leave. That would be a shame for the whole family, including the family of the husband. That might even cause a divorce or annulment of the marriage.
> 
> Yeah, I watched the Shahs of the Sunset. I did not really see any open disrespect towards the parents, only when Rezo was screaming and crying to his father.
> 
> And btw I did not not say that Americans do not love their parents, but American culture is very American, and families in other countries do not have the same traditions, I mean not only ME but also Europe or Asia.
> I doubt Chinese or Japanese daughter can call police on her drunk mother during her wedding...


----------



## LVBagLady

Aren't these types of shows scripted and edited anyway? I've only watched RHOA this past year. I feel these shows need to keep the drama high to keep the audience tuned in.


----------



## sandc

Ha! I'm out of that conversation. Sometimes people refuse to see another side so I will stop wasting my breath. America is made up of many cultures and I don't think she gets that either. 

Regardless, It was interesting to see another side to Kim than one on RHOA.


----------



## alliemia

Laziza said:


> I am not stereotyping based on the TV show, but based on the reaction of the American audience I see here in the discussion. Everybody agrees that Kim was right when she called police on her mother and asked her to leave.
> 
> That would be nonsense in my culture. Actually the wedding would end right there when people see that the bride calls police to take her parents away. Most guests would leave. That would be a shame for the whole family, including the family of the husband. That might even cause a divorce or annulment of the marriage.
> 
> Yeah, I watched the Shahs of the Sunset. I did not really see any open disrespect towards the parents, only when Rezo was screaming and crying to his father.
> 
> And btw I did not not say that Americans do not love their parents, but American culture is very American, and families in other countries do not have the same traditions, I mean not only ME but also Europe or Asia.
> I doubt Chinese or Japanese daughter can call police on her drunk mother during her wedding...



If its American to not tolerate your crazy mother making a scene and telling the groom to f-off, then I'm glad I'm American, because I have the right to not like my parent's crappy behavior, and also have the right to not have to worship my parents every move.

And Kim didn't call police. I really don't think you watched the episode, because you keep saying that.

I mean really, Kim is supposed to go up to her mom and say 'aren't you happy for me mommy' while her mom is calling her a ***** in the bathroom and telling Kroy to f-off. I'm sorry, but a parent acting like that should not be given any more attention. Kim is not alive just to serve her mother. She has the right to have an enjoyable wedding, without crazy actions of others. I'm glad she went on to have a great evening.

When you let someone get away with acting horrible to you, they're going to do it over and over again. Just because someone is a mother or father does not mean they have carte blanche to be rude and disgusting.


----------



## blah956

alliemia said:


> If its American to not tolerate your crazy mother making a scene and telling the groom to f-off, then I'm glad I'm American, because I have the right to not like my parent's crappy behavior, and also have the right to not have to worship my parents every move.
> 
> *And Kim didn't call police. I really don't think you watched the episode, because you keep saying that.*
> 
> I mean really, Kim is supposed to go up to her mom and say 'aren't you happy for me mommy' while her mom is calling her a ***** in the bathroom and telling Kroy to f-off. I'm sorry, but a parent acting like that should not be given any more attention. Kim is not alive just to serve her mother. She has the right to have an enjoyable wedding, without crazy actions of others. I'm glad she went on to have a great evening.
> 
> When you let someone get away with acting horrible to you, they're going to do it over and over again. Just because someone is a mother or father does not mean they have carte blanche to be rude and disgusting.



agreed. even several posters have pointed that out.

x


----------



## lulilu

sandc said:


> Ha! I'm out of that conversation. Sometimes people refuse to see another side so I will stop wasting my breath. America is made up of many cultures and I don't think she gets that either.
> 
> Regardless, It was interesting to see another side to Kim than one on RHOA.




Good point.  I think most posters have been very respectful of others' opinions.  There are many responses I could have made, but didn't, despite the lack of respect in certain posts.


----------



## DC-Cutie

How 'bout dem Yankees?


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

How about this weather?


----------



## Jenny Cadine

I will say Kim's Mom's crazy act made me feel sympathetic to Kim. And that's a first.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Laziza:
America is a melting pot of many cultures.  Traditions get watered down and modified generation to generation.  Every culture I know has an unwritten respect for parents.  It is however considered archaic by western culture in general for anyone to be rude and disrespectful to anyone - being a parent does not give you a pass. Thats called progress for the sake of a more civil society.  No one culture is better than the other - we all do the best we can. We are all individuals and not everyone is defined by their culture.  
I doubt you would be happy if anyone here made a blanket statement about your country based on a t.v. show and a handful of opinions on some blog.  You talk about respect - please show a little.


----------



## msspooky09

bagnshoofetish said:
			
		

> Laziza:
> America is a melting pot of many cultures.  Traditions get watered down and modified generation to generation.  Every culture I know has an unwritten respect for parents.  It is however considered archaic by western culture in general for anyone to be rude and disrespectful to anyone - being a parent does not give you a pass. Thats called progress for the sake of a more civil society.  No one culture is better than the other - we all do the best we can. We are all individuals and not everyone is defined by their culture.
> I doubt you would be happy if anyone here made a blanket statement about your country based on a t.v. show and a handful of opinions on some blog.  You talk about respect - please show a little.



Good post!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

bagnshoofetish said:
			
		

> Laziza:
> America is a melting pot of many cultures.  Traditions get watered down and modified generation to generation.  Every culture I know has an unwritten respect for parents.  It is however considered archaic by western culture in general for anyone to be rude and disrespectful to anyone - being a parent does not give you a pass. Thats called progress for the sake of a more civil society.  No one culture is better than the other - we all do the best we can. We are all individuals and not everyone is defined by their culture.
> I doubt you would be happy if anyone here made a blanket statement about your country based on a t.v. show and a handful of opinions on some blog.  You talk about respect - please show a little.



Ahhh leave it shoo to put it so eloquently. Bravo.


----------



## LVBagLady

The weather is great, here. And it's going to stay great most of the week.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

LVBagLady said:
			
		

> The weather is great, here. And it's going to stay great most of the week.



Its damn hot here!


----------



## KathyB

bagnshoofetish said:


> Laziza:
> America is a melting pot of many cultures.  Traditions get watered down and modified generation to generation.  Every culture I know has an unwritten respect for parents.  It is however considered archaic by western culture in general for anyone to be rude and disrespectful to anyone - being a parent does not give you a pass. Thats called progress for the sake of a more civil society.  No one culture is better than the other - we all do the best we can. We are all individuals and not everyone is defined by their culture.
> I doubt you would be happy if anyone here made a blanket statement about your country based on a t.v. show and a handful of opinions on some blog.  You talk about respect - please show a little.


----------



## mzri

Laziza said:


> I'm pretty sure crappy parents are everywhere but it's not about the parents, it's about the culture.
> In my culture it's disrespectful for kids (whatever age they can be, even in their 50s) to talk too loud to parents. And it's unthinkable to curse them out, drink, smoke, or behave inappropriate in front of them. And it's not about fear, it's about the respect and love that we develop to the parents.
> 
> Obviously, thank God, I've never experienced anything like this in my life.
> To me these HW shows are like a zoo, where animals start fighting for a piece of meat or something.
> 
> I mean no, I've never in my life experienced seeing a middle aged woman who lies about her age, with fake face, fake huge boobs, and a wig on, prostituting herself to a married man for years, while raising her kids, smoking, drinking, cursing in front of them, showing them what a wh*** she is until she finds a young guy who she makes to propose. Next step I'm expecting to be something like Kroy seducing Brianna, or vice versa, considering they have pretty much great chemistry, and he put a ring on her already.
> 
> No, I've never seen in my life, and never walked in her shoes, thank God, but it doesn't mean I can't judge them  I can



Well Kim is quite a character but her mom was out of line and you seem to be judging her on her past. She's a married woman with a beautiful family and a loving husband. Why would Kroy seduce Brielle? Why would you even suggest something like that? Yikes!


----------



## cjy

bagnshoofetish said:


> Laziza:
> America is a melting pot of many cultures. Traditions get watered down and modified generation to generation. Every culture I know has an unwritten respect for parents. It is however considered archaic by western culture in general for anyone to be rude and disrespectful to anyone - being a parent does not give you a pass. Thats called progress for the sake of a more civil society. No one culture is better than the other - we all do the best we can. We are all individuals and not everyone is defined by their culture.
> I doubt you would be happy if anyone here made a blanket statement about your country based on a t.v. show and a handful of opinions on some blog. You talk about respect - please show a little.


 :worthy::salute:


----------



## DC-Cutie

bagnshoofetish said:


> Laziza:
> America is a melting pot of many cultures.  Traditions get watered down and modified generation to generation.  Every culture I know has an unwritten respect for parents.  It is however considered archaic by western culture in general for anyone to be rude and disrespectful to anyone - being a parent does not give you a pass. Thats called progress for the sake of a more civil society.  No one culture is better than the other - we all do the best we can. We are all individuals and not everyone is defined by their culture.
> I doubt you would be happy if anyone here made a blanket statement about your country based on a t.v. show and a handful of opinions on some blog.  You talk about respect - please show a little.



well said.

Slightly OT, but I always wanted to ask - are you a writer?  Your posts are spot on for what a good majority of us think, but can't quite get it out right on an online forum?


----------



## bagnshoofetish

DC-Cutie said:


> Slightly OT, but I always wanted to ask - are you a writer?  Your posts are spot on for what a good majority of us think, but can't quite get it out right on an online forum?



By trade?  Nope.  But have always loved to write.  It doesn't always come out good though :shame:...thanks for the compliment though!  I'll take em where I can get em!


----------



## Swanky

Well you're wrong.  There's nothing "normal" about a mother, IN ANY COUNTRY OR CULTURE, acting like a belligerent drunk child at her kid's wedding.  So sit down w/ your broad generalizations about an entire country.



Laziza said:


> I don't see as I am being insulting. If I am and I hurt anybody's feelings, I'm sorry, that was not my intent. Obviously, there are cultural differences in the way people raise kids in different counties, nothing insulting in pointing this out. In my culture the way Kim behaved was disrespectful, in American culture it seems normal.  Most ladies arguing here with me are American, and the show is American, *that's why I make my conclusion on it's being normal for your culture.*
> 
> Regarding the parental sexual abuse, it's not OK, obviously, it's crime, and the person belongs to jail according to the criminal law. Yes, you still can be somehow thankful to that person for actually giving you LIFE, and that's it. But wouldn't you agree that life itself is pretty much a lot to be thankful for?
> 
> And to me the way Kim's dad reacted was a sign that he knew his daughter well enough to understand that it's better to shut up, take his drunk wife and leave. They did not belong to this wedding, to this cheap glamour and etc, Kim is ashamed of her parents, and her father knows it. So yes, he just left, but I'm sure his feelings were hurt too. That's how I see it.


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

bagnshoofetish said:


> Laziza:
> America is a melting pot of many cultures.  Traditions get watered down and modified generation to generation.  Every culture I know has an unwritten respect for parents.  It is however considered archaic by western culture in general for anyone to be rude and disrespectful to anyone - being a parent does not give you a pass. Thats called progress for the sake of a more civil society.  No one culture is better than the other - we all do the best we can. We are all individuals and not everyone is defined by their culture.
> I doubt you would be happy if anyone here made a blanket statement about your country based on a t.v. show and a handful of opinions on some blog.  You talk about respect - please show a little.


----------



## julemakeup

I love Kim's and Kroy's love story. They are so sweet together and watching their wedding actually made me tear up a bit. 

Kroy is the epitome of a gentleman. Not only does he love Kim, but he genuinely loves her daughters as well. You can totally see that by the way Arianna hugs and looks at him. It's so great to see them all happy. 

As for the record, I grew up in a very traditional and strict family. If my mom were to act like Karen, I, too, would kick her out. She was so wrong on so many levels. Karen is a grown woman, yet she is acts so childish and selfish! 

I am a mother myself and I would never act that way to my child or his future spouse. I'd be damned if I did! 

And what is wrong with Laziza? You have such a sick twisted way of thinking that Kroy is trying to seduce Brianna. It's really demented of you to think that. He has been a great father to these girls and genuinely loves them as his own. For you to think of something and accuse him of something like that is just so wrong on so many levels.


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

Laziza said:


> ...Next step I'm expecting to be something like Kroy seducing Brianna, or vice versa, considering they have pretty much great chemistry, and he put a ring on her already.



Kroy giving the girls a ring is *not* a sexual overture, it was a symbolic way of including and welcoming the girls into the new family.  It's a way of showing they are loved and cared for by their new Dad.



Laziza said:


> In my culture the way Kim behaved was disrespectful, in American culture it seems normal.  Most ladies arguing here with me are American, and the show is American, that's why I make my conclusion on it's being normal for your culture.



One reality show or forum thread does not a country make!


----------



## DC-Cutie

julemakeup said:


> And what is wrong with Laziza? You have such a sick twisted way of thinking that Kroy is trying to seduce Brianna. It's really demented of you to think that. He has been a great father to these girls and genuinely loves them as his own. For you to think of something and accuse him of something like that is just so wrong on so many levels.



This is interesting because I was reading another forum and a few of the posters had similar thoughts about the relationship between kroy and brielle.


----------



## Swanky

That's gross.  I see nothing weird between them.


----------



## zippie

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> That's gross. I see nothing weird between them.


 

I didn't see anything weird either, makes you wonder what's going on inside someone's mind that would even think that.


----------



## swags

I watched the episode yesterday and it changed my opinion. The mom behaved poorly and though I am not sure I'd ask them to leave, I would have been upset.


----------



## KathyB

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> That's gross.  I see nothing weird between them.



I see nothing weird between them, either.  What I saw during the wedding and have seen prior to that was a man who is willing to step up and be the father these two girls have never had before.  IMO, Troy will probably be stricter on them than Kim would be as far as dating and such.  I can already picture Troy giving Brielle's date the 3rd degree -- "where you taking her?" "when will you be back?" "what's your cell number?" "what's your blood type?" and then snapping two Polaroids of him before they leave -- you know, just in case....


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> That's gross.  I see nothing weird between them.



I think it might be weird for people who did not have affectionate fathers or are part of a culture where that kind of display is looked upon negatively.  They equate any kind of affection from a father as abnormal and cannot fathom that a parent can touch a child affectionately without there being some kind of sexual connotation.  Its unfortunate but a product of what someone was brought up with.  I used to hug my dad all the time and he used to hug me.  He was my best friend and we were very close and it sickens me to think that anyone would see my dads affection towards me as a sign of incest.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

KathyB said:


> I see nothing weird between them, either.  What I saw during the wedding and have seen prior to that was a man who is willing to step up and be the father these two girls have never had before.  IMO, Troy will probably be stricter on them than Kim would be as far as dating and such.  I can already picture Troy giving Brielle's date the 3rd degree -- "where you taking her?" "when will you be back?" "what's your cell number?" "what's your blood type?" and then snapping two Polaroids of him before they leave -- you know, just in case....



  He reminds me of my brother.  My brother is very affectionate towards all three of his kids, always has been and all three are thriving happy adults who love their dad.


----------



## Swanky

Maybe . . . my mom was a crappy mom, but my dad was awesome.  Was always and still is very sweet and affectionate; lots of hugs and I love you's.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Maybe . . . my mom was a crappy mom, but my dad was awesome.  Was always and still is very sweet and affectionate; lots of hugs and I love you's.



did we have the same parents?   I can't say my mom was a crappy mom but when it came to affection she was a no show.


----------



## Ladybug09

julemakeup said:


> And what is wrong with Laziza? You have such a sick twisted way of thinking that Kroy is trying to seduce Brianna. It's really demented of you to think that. *He has been a great father to these girls* and genuinely loves them as his own. For you to think of something and accuse him of something like that is just so wrong on so many levels.



but he is NOT their father....

And yes, these things have been know to happen. So I don't think she's grasping for straws.


----------



## Swanky

He's the only man they know that has ever treated them like he's their father.

Poor guy, he's obviously a really good guy and is being accused of this . . .  smh.
Kim is a VERY lucky girl to have found him; he puts up w/ her shenanigans, loves her despite coming w/ baggage and her mother, etc. . . 

Innocent until proven guilty.


----------



## tonij2000

I don't think anyone accused Kroy of wrongdoing here but considering Kim's (IMO) inappropriate sexual behavior in front of her kids, I'd watch those girls closely in case they thought that it's expected to behave that way. 

Kroy's mom has probably already warned him...


----------



## Belle49

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> He's the only man they know that has ever treated them like he's their father.
> 
> Poor guy, he's obviously a really good guy and is being accused of this . . .  smh.
> Kim is a VERY lucky girl to have found him; he puts up w/ her shenanigans, loves her despite coming w/ baggage and her mother, etc. . .
> 
> Innocent until proven guilty.



Agree with everything! 
I see nothing weird between them either, I see a great man who stepped up to be these girls father and loves them as his own. That should be rewarded.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Ladybug09 said:


> And yes, these things have been know to happen. So I don't think she's grasping for straws.



but why go there with no substantial proof?  why assume the worst?  I think it says more about what the accuser may have gone through but the accuser would probably be very insulted to have even that be accused of them?  Its not a fair assessment either way.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

tonij2000 said:


> I don't think anyone accused Kroy of wrongdoing here ..



well yes he was accused by a member here of incestuous behavior towards her daughters simply by virtue that he shows affection for them and gave them rings.


----------



## KathyB

Ladybug09 said:


> but he is NOT their father....
> 
> And yes, these things have been know to happen. So I don't think she's grasping for straws.



Just because he isn't their biological father doesn't mean he cannot be a FATHER to them both.  Sometimes step-fathers can be BETTER fathers than the biological ones.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm sure they thought Big Poppa was "the only man that ever treated them like a father".  I remember Kim saying that...  before Kroy of course.

I remember cringing when one of the girls said "we love you Kroy", when he showed up for a date with Kim...  I'm thinking to myself "you love him already?"


----------



## KathyB

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm sure they thought Big Poppa was "the only man that ever treated them like a father".  I remember Kim saying that...  before Kroy of course



BP probably did treat them well, but at that age, buying expensive gifts, etc., is the equivalent of being treated well.

I feel both the girls are at the age now that they know the difference between being placated with gifts and being treated like a member of a family.


----------



## tonij2000

With Kim as a role model, I wouldn't be at all surprised if both girls have skewed ideas about relationships, especially relationships with men.


----------



## tonij2000

Kroy seems so sweet and sincere, I just hope Kim doesn't ruin his life (and his credit).


----------



## addisonshopper

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> Well you're wrong.  There's nothing "normal" about a mother, IN ANY COUNTRY OR CULTURE, acting like a belligerent drunk child at her kid's wedding.  So sit down w/ your broad generalizations about an entire country.



Oh oh. Swanksters pressure is high. Lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

tonij2000 said:


> With Kim as a role model, I wouldn't be at all surprised if both girls have skewed ideas about relationships, especially relationships with men.



co-sign.

can you imagine how fcuked up your reality must be when your mom has an open relationship and then "engaged" to a married man with a family?  I feel for Brielle and Arianna, because I'm sure they got teased on in school.



addisonshopper said:


> Oh oh. Swanksters pressure is high. Lol



when I read it, I clutched my pearls seeing that it was Swanky   As the kids say "she went all in. taking no prisoners"


----------



## addisonshopper

You just never know.  My brothers ex girlfriends husband molested my niece, his step daughter. Thing is the mother was so hip on him being "her father" and treating her good and including her with the family. The child acted out terribly pulled her hair out became disrespectfully to all and turned it around and accused my brother her father of it instead of her step father.  Thank heavens to a smart therapist who seen right thru this story and got to the bottom of it.  Funny that te mother believed my brother did it , but refuses to believe her husband did it. Has put her daughter out and they are still together as the happy family  Anyway back on topic. You just never know.


----------



## addisonshopper

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> co-sign.
> 
> can you imagine how fcuked up your reality must be when your mom has an open relationship and then "engaged" to a married man with a family?  I feel for Brielle and Arianna, because I'm sure they got teased on in school.
> 
> when I read it, I clutched my pearls seeing that it was Swanky   As the kids say "she went all in. taking no prisoners"



She said so sit down with your broad generalizations about and entire country. Lmao. 
Have a seat. Lol.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

DC-Cutie said:


> ..
> I remember cringing when one of the girls said "we love you Kroy", when he showed up for a date with Kim...  I'm thinking to myself "you love him already?"



they so desperately wanted a dad.   probably didn't dig the revolving door of 'dads"...


----------



## bagnshoofetish

tonij2000 said:


> Kroy seems so sweet and sincere, I just hope Kim doesn't ruin his life (and his credit).


----------



## MickMick

I can't help but wonder if skepticism towards Kroy's relationship with those girls a by-product of the belief that Kim makes HORRIBLE decisions in their relationships.  I am skeptical by nature, so I wouldn't sit here and say that inappropriate things would never happen in that household.  Guess what?  My father hugged me.  LOL

Heck, the youngest told Kroy that she "loved him" after a few months of dating.  Here are the facts:
Dancing with the stars Atlanta was May 19, 2010
Cynthia married Peter on July 27, 2010 (the episode when Arianna said that she loved Kroy)

Two months of dating and the daughter "loves" a boyfriend.  I thought it was inappropriate and wondered if Kim had a discussion about "love" and what that means.  I would have nipped that in the bud.  But then I have never willingly and openly dated or have an engagement with an already married man.  

I don't doubt that he loves those girls and has the purest intentions, but I can't help but wonder how she discusses her romantic entanglements with those girls.


----------



## DC-Cutie

addisonshopper said:


> She said so sit down with your broad generalizations about and entire country. Lmao.
> Have a seat. Lol.



she's been hanging around us to much.  The 'sit down' had me in my living room cracking up, stomping my feet!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

MickMick said:


> ...I can't help but wonder how she discusses her romantic entanglements with those girls.



I'm guessing its probably along the lines of "don't do what mommy does!"


----------



## DC-Cutie

MickMick said:


> I can't help but wonder if skepticism towards Kroy's relationship with those girls a by-product of the belief that Kim makes HORRIBLE decisions in their relationships.  I am skeptical by nature, so I wouldn't sit here and say that inappropriate things would never happen in that household.  Guess what?  My father hugged me.  LOL
> 
> Heck, the youngest told Kroy that she "loved him" after a few months of dating.  Here are the facts:
> Dancing with the stars Atlanta was May 19, 2010
> Cynthia married Peter on July 27, 2010 (the episode when Arianna said that she loved Kroy)
> 
> Two months of dating and the daughter "loves" a boyfriend.  I thought it was inappropriate and wondered if Kim had a discussion about "love" and what that means.  I would have nipped that in the bud.  But then I have never willingly and openly dated or have an engagement with an already married man.
> 
> I don't doubt that he loves those girls and has the purest intentions, but I can't help but wonder how she discusses her romantic entanglements with those girls.



OK, it wasn't just me.  I thought the 'love' was a bit much way to soon.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

^^^I did so too but like others mentioned I don't think they understood exactly what love was but saw it in everyone mommy dated because they were a potential father and wanted it so badly.  I think they do really love Kroy and are finally learning what love means.


----------



## addisonshopper

im not so much worried about Kroy and what he would do ( but you aleays have to be awAre) my cncern would be whatnthe girls would do . these kids have been exposed to alot and one day one of them may get jealous of the attention kim or the other babies get. they seem very awrare of things around them and act very grown


----------



## bagnshoofetish

sure it could happen in the best of families.  I think the point people are trying to make is why demonize someone with no concrete reason to?  are we to automatically condemn any man (or woman for that matter) who shows affection for their kids or their step kids?  is this what we have come to?  and this is coming from a woman who has been there as a very small child (with family friend, not father mind you!)  Being a victim I still don't believe anyone who shows affection is right away someone to be suspicious of.


----------



## Swanky

*snort* :lolots:
I'm literally laughing out loud! 

I was having one of those days. . .  but still!  I think one of my hot buttons is stereotyping or crap generalities like that. . .  no tolerance  :shame:  



addisonshopper said:


> Oh oh. Swanksters pressure is high. Lol





DC-Cutie said:


> co-sign.
> 
> can you imagine how fcuked up your reality must be when your mom has an open relationship and then "engaged" to a married man with a family?  I feel for Brielle and Arianna, because I'm sure they got teased on in school.
> 
> 
> 
> when I read it, I clutched my pearls seeing that it was Swanky   As the kids say "she went all in. taking no prisoners"





DC-Cutie said:


> she's been hanging around us to much.  The 'sit down' had me in my living room cracking up, stomping my feet!


:giggles:


----------



## Swanky

The little one is very different than Brielle and her momma.  But I've noticed Brielle's behavior improving drastically since past years.  I hope she see's the change in Kim and what true love and support from a partner can do.  She said she's never seen her mother this happy or comfortable.  I hope she's learned from her mother's terrible mistakes.  
I'm an optimist, cain't help it!


----------



## msspooky09

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> The little one is very different than Brielle and her momma.  But I've noticed Brielle's behavior improving drastically since past years.  I hope she see's the change in Kim and what true love and support from a partner can do.  She said she's never seen her mother this happy or comfortable.  I hope she's learned from her mother's terrible mistakes.
> I'm an optimist, cain't help it!



This. Plus it seemed like Kim was pushing her towards boys last season (or the one before?) and teasing her about having a boyfriend & now she seems to have a bit of a different attitude towards Brielle & boys.  I thought it was nice to see her joking about dancing appropriately at the homecoming or w/e instead of encouraging her.


----------



## Laziza

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Well you're wrong.  There's nothing "normal" about a mother, IN ANY COUNTRY OR CULTURE, acting like a belligerent drunk child at her kid's wedding.  So sit down w/ your broad generalizations about an entire country.


First of all, I did not say her behavior was OK by any matter. She was drunk and acted somehow crazy but calling police on her and kicking her out was absolutely unnecessary.

The same unnecessary as you telling me to sit down. I do have a right to express my opinion. 
I did not generalize about an entire country, I simply pointed out that everybody who agrees with Kim calling police on Karen is American and it might be acceptable by American culture. As in other cultures it would be unacceptable. 

Honestly, I am surprised by your words. You being a moderator should NOT talk in this manner to other members of the TPF, as you must lead by example simply due to your status. 
That's somehow disappointing.


----------



## KathyB

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> The little one is very different than Brielle and her momma.  But I've noticed Brielle's behavior improving drastically since past years.  I hope she see's the change in Kim and what true love and support from a partner can do.  She said she's never seen her mother this happy or comfortable.  I hope she's learned from her mother's terrible mistakes.
> I'm an optimist, cain't help it!


I'm an optimist, too.  I've seen the difference in Kim, Arielle and Brianna's behavior since Kroy has been in their life.  My DH and I were watching Pt 2 of the Reunion from last season (which is not normal for him, but it was on and he knows about everyone on the show) and he even commented that Kim was unusually quiet during the reunion, wasn't screaming or yelling like she normally did in past reunions.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Laziza said:


> First of all, I did not say her behavior was OK by any matter. She was drunk and acted somehow crazy but calling police on her and kicking her out was absolutely unnecessary.
> 
> The same unnecessary as you telling me to sit down. I do have a right to express my opinion.
> I did not generalize about an entire country, I simply pointed out that everybody who agrees with Kim calling police on Karen is American and it might be acceptable by American culture. As in other cultures it would be unacceptable.



There you go again.  You make it seem like, whatever country you are from, that people are just socially obedient towards their parents/family.  I guarantee you, that everything isn't as perfect as you make it seem in your country/culture.  You know why?  Because we are not perfect people.

The way Kim and her mother interact, is the way they interact.  Not that it's 'acceptable by American culture' or not. 

Having friends that live in the ME, I have seen some stuff going on between their families that made my eyes bulge - Mom getting cursed out by her son was one for the books.


----------



## KathyB

Once again, Kim DID NOT CALL THE POLICE.  The security people did.  They made that decision independent from Kim and Kroy.  Yes, K&K did agree with what the Roswell PD did, but at that point, anyone in their right mind would have after someone threatened to "burn the house down" if they didn't get to go inside and pee.


----------



## afcgirl

Okay, well I am American and I have to admit that my first reaction in watching the wedding scene was that Kim and Kroy overreacted in kicking the mother out.

Would I be annoyed with my mother?  Yes, she was acting obnoxious, probably due to the alcohol.  Would I kick her out?  No.  Even if she woke my baby?  Still no.  C'mon a baby can't fall back to sleep?  In that huge house, with a nanny to soothe him?

However, maybe there is a past history between the two that was not disclosed.  People on here are implying the mom is an alcoholic.  If so, I could understand her and Kroy having a lower tolerance.  And maybe that is the answer.

The funny thing is the whole thing was probably scripted!  Maybe the mom deserves an emmy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

KathyB said:


> Once again, Kim DID NOT CALL THE POLICE.  The security people did.



please say this again!


----------



## Laziza

bagnshoofetish said:


> Laziza:
> America is a melting pot of many cultures.  Traditions get watered down and modified generation to generation.  Every culture I know has an unwritten respect for parents.  It is however considered archaic by western culture in general for anyone to be rude and disrespectful to anyone - being a parent does not give you a pass. Thats called progress for the sake of a more civil society.  No one culture is better than the other - we all do the best we can. We are all individuals and not everyone is defined by their culture.
> I doubt you would be happy if anyone here made a blanket statement about your country based on a t.v. show and a handful of opinions on some blog.  You talk about respect - please show a little.



I understand your point of view and would agree on some part.

I am speaking and meaning only with respect.

However I am not making opinion about America ased on the tv show or this blog, actually I lived in the US for 8 years, and still travel for business to LA. So I'd say I'm pretty familiar with American culture if I am able to be successful there.

Never experienced though people being kicked out from any weddings. That's why I was surprised by this very strong opinion on this matter in this forum and the only reason that comes to my mind is the cultural differences.


----------



## alliemia

afcgirl said:


> Okay, well I am American and I have to admit that my first reaction in watching the wedding scene was that Kim and Kroy overreacted in kicking the mother out.
> 
> Would I be annoyed with my mother?  Yes, she was acting obnoxious, probably due to the alcohol.  Would I kick her out?  No.  Even if she woke my baby?  Still no.  C'mon a baby can't fall back to sleep?  In that huge house, with a nanny to soothe him?
> 
> However, maybe there is a past history between the two that was not disclosed.  People on here are implying the mom is an alcoholic.  If so, I could understand her and Kroy having a lower tolerance.  And maybe that is the answer.
> 
> The funny thing is the whole thing was probably scripted!  Maybe the mom deserves an emmy.



But Karen was telling them to F-off. Once someone starts going off like that, I think it's best they go. She should have just went along with the simple request to not use the house. It really wasnt asking too much. Karen seemed to get crazy around the time her husband started having fun and dancing with other ladies.


----------



## Laziza

KathyB said:


> Once again, Kim DID NOT CALL THE POLICE.  The security people did.  They made that decision independent from Kim and Kroy.  Yes, K&K did agree with what the Roswell PD did, but at that point, anyone in their right mind would have after someone threatened to "burn the house down" if they didn't get to go inside and pee.



Oh come on 
That's just ridiculous.

Kim hired security for her wedding, she pays their salary and she gives the instruction. She's the Boss here.
No security would EVER call police without informing Kim about that. Especially calling police on Kim's mother.


----------



## sandc




----------



## Laziza

afcgirl said:


> Okay, well I am American and I have to admit that my first reaction in watching the wedding scene was that Kim and Kroy overreacted in kicking the mother out.
> 
> Would I be annoyed with my mother?  Yes, she was acting obnoxious, probably due to the alcohol.  Would I kick her out?  No.  Even if she woke my baby?  Still no.  C'mon a baby can't fall back to sleep?  In that huge house, with a nanny to soothe him?



Thank you!
My point exactly.


----------



## Laziza

julemakeup said:


> And what is wrong with Laziza? You have such a sick twisted way of thinking that Kroy is trying to seduce Brianna. It's really demented of you to think that. He has been a great father to these girls and genuinely loves them as his own. For you to think of something and accuse him of something like that is just so wrong on so many levels.



That was pretty mean of you to say this.
But whatever.


----------



## KathyB

Laziza said:


> Oh come on
> That's just ridiculous.
> 
> Kim hired security for her wedding, she pays their salary and she gives the instruction. She's the Boss here.
> No security would EVER call police without informing Kim about that. Especially calling police on Kim's mother.



Don't believe that.  Kim gave the order for them to leave.  Karen and her cronies wouldn't leave "peacefully."  Therefore, the security did what had to be done to get her out.  They called the Roswell PD.  They did the right thing because a security company's authority is limited as to enforcement.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Laziza said:


> Never experienced though people being kicked out from any weddings. That's why I was surprised by this very strong opinion on this matter in this forum and the only reason that comes to my mind is the cultural differences.



There are cultural differences for sure.  I think people thought you were being condescending towards all Americans.  Even though you have lived here for 8 years and travel to LA for business (I live in LA - born and raised and have traveled abroad too) America is still very diverse with what is socially accepted and what is not.  Then you have to break it down to regions and then to towns and then to individual families.  I have never seen anyone kicked out of any wedding I have attended either.  You have to take these things on a case by case basis.  Just understand that while it may not happen in your family or in your culture in general doesn't mean it NEVER happens in your culture as you do not have access to every single family in your culture on the planet.  I am assuming by your avatar only that you are from the middle east?  Knowing the little I know of middle east culture, I know there are many many factions that make it up and would never state that ALL people in the middle east are this way or that way.  Thats all anyone is saying.  Don't think all people in America share the same cultural values because in America there is no ONE and only culture.  KWIM?


----------



## Laziza

DC-Cutie said:


> This is interesting because I was reading another forum and a few of the posters had similar thoughts about the relationship between kroy and brielle.



Actually that was said also in this forum by some people. Not sure if it was on this thread or the Atlanta show.

It was commentary to the episode when he was leaving for the games and came Brianna's bedroom to kiss her for good bye.

And again. I'm afraid to say that out loud now bcs of all the reaction  but maybe it's also the cultural difference  Bcs in our culture we do not have two other girls standing next to the bride and the groom putting rings on their fingers  Especially if one of the girls looks like a bride already. That's pretty confusing to me. 

Promise rings? Isn't it what a boy gives to a girl? Not a daddy giving to his little daughters? Please do correct me if I'm wrong here


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> The little one is very different than Brielle and her momma.



I see it too.  She is very sentimental.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Laziza said:


> Actually that was said also in this forum by some people. Not sure if it was on this thread or the Atlanta show.
> 
> It was commentary to the episode when he was leaving for the games and came Brianna's bedroom to kiss her for good bye.
> 
> And again. I'm afraid to say that out loud now bcs of all the reaction  but maybe it's also the cultural difference  Bcs in our culture we do not have two other girls standing next to the bride and the groom putting rings on their fingers  Especially if one of the girls looks like a bride already. That's pretty confusing to me.
> 
> Promise rings? Isn't it what a boy gives to a girl? Not a daddy giving to his little daughters? Please do correct me if I'm wrong here



Some fathers do give their daughters promise/purity rings, for abstinence.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Laziza said:


> ... in our culture we do not have two other girls standing next to the bride and the groom putting rings on their fingers  Especially if one of the girls looks like a bride already. That's pretty confusing to me.
> 
> Promise rings? Isn't it what a boy gives to a girl? Not a daddy giving to his little daughters? Please do correct me if I'm wrong here



To be honest that is the first time I have seen that too.  But again, this is a free country where everyone is free to express themselves in whatever way they choose.  There is no one way to get married.  Heck, some people have their dogs as ring bearers or get married in hot air balloons or have women as "best men".  You can do whatever you want in your wedding here.  If you are loyal to any tradition, you can do that too!  We just don't judge people or have pre-conceived notions about how or why someone does what they do during their ceremony because it is THEIR ceremony and it means something to them.  A ring could mean anything here.  It is a symbol of what is going on in ones heart, thats all.


----------



## sandc

> And again. I'm afraid to say that out loud now bcs of all the reaction  but maybe it's also the cultural difference  Bcs in our culture we do not have two other girls standing next to the bride and the groom putting rings on their fingers  Especially if one of the girls looks like a bride already. That's pretty confusing to me.



I think they put a spin on the promise rings some father's give daughters. It was a way to make them feel included and like they were all one family. I've seen other families do similar things to include the step-children in a ceremony, not always a ring, but I thought a family ring was a cute idea.

I wish more people were a bit more openminded and less judgemental.  So many people out there give us enough reason to side eye each other. Lets not take something that was a sweet idea and turn it into something questionable.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

DC-Cutie said:


> Having friends that live in the ME, I have seen some stuff going on between their families that made my eyes bulge - Mom getting cursed out by her son was one for the books.



My neighborhood has many many people from different parts of the ME.  I have seen some very rude behavior among family members and towards other people in the neighborhood from some families.  Based on that I would never come out and say well thats just THEIR culture because I have no idea where each and every one of them is from.  Only by their language can I tell they are from that part of the world.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bagnshoofetish said:


> My neighborhood has many many people from different parts of the ME.  I have seen some very rude behavior among family members and towards other people in the neighborhood from some families.  Based on that I would never come out and say well thats just THEIR culture because I have no idea where each and every one of them is from.



right!  it's not cultural, it's just how people are.


----------



## addisonshopper

Regardless of what I would not do at my wedding. It's about Kim's right to have her day. Whether this is her 17th marriage or 1st marriage.  I'm not a big fan but if she had to go she had to go. In any place you go any where if you don't act according to rules or with behavior thats acceptable by all standards. You are asked to leave. No exceptions.  Them people don't have the right to track thru that ladies house like that.  Her rules were her rules. If you don't like them can't bide by them leave or just stay home. 
You get back what you put out and Kim's mother and sister were being b's so guess what , they had to go. I'm pretty sure these two have used port-a-potties before.


----------



## Laziza

bagnshoofetish said:


> There are cultural differences for sure.  I think people thought you were being condescending towards all Americans.  Even though you have lived here for 8 years and travel to LA for business (I live in LA - born and raised and have traveled abroad too) America is still very diverse with what is socially accepted and what is not.  Then you have to break it down to regions and then to towns and then to individual families.  I have never seen anyone kicked out of any wedding I have attended either.  You have to take these things on a case by case basis.  Just understand that while it may not happen in your family or in your culture in general doesn't mean it NEVER happens in your culture as you do not have access to every single family in your culture on the planet.  I am assuming by your avatar only that you are from the middle east?  Knowing the little I know of middle east culture, I know there are many many factions that make it up and would never state that ALL people in the middle east are this way or that way.  Thats all anyone is saying.  Don't think all people in America share the same cultural values because in America there is no ONE and only culture.  KWIM?



I see what you're saying and agree on many parts. You can't judge people of such a great country by the behaviour of one person.

But I was talking about the reaction on this forum, which I found amusing. Almost everyone supports Kim's reaction to her mother's behavior. 
I would understand if people agreed on  calling police on her being physically aggressive... but this woman just wanted to take her sister to pee, for God's sake!


----------



## addisonshopper

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> right!  it's not cultural, it's just how people are.



This. I worked at nordstroms year and I dealt with all kinds and a lot of ME women who came in with their kids were rude and self entitled. I watched a teenage girl scream on her mother in their language to which the mother was in tears. I've seen daughters hit mothers and all.  So you can't say that about Americans. There are un-ruley disrespectful kids/mothers/fathers an family members in all races. All cultures and races have bad seeds and good seeds. Not just Americans.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Laziza said:


> But I was talking about the reaction on this forum, which I found amusing. Almost everyone supports Kim's reaction to her mother's behavior.
> I would understand if people agreed on  calling police on her being physically aggressive... but this woman just wanted to take her sister to pee, for God's sake!



It wasn't about her sister having to pee though.  You have to take into consideration these two individual ladies (Kim and her mom) and the dynamic of their very strained relationship.  No one here is saying, "yeah every drunk and/or belligerent mother needs to be tossed from a wedding", but were just basing their opinions on this particular mothers behavior.  Her sister could have very well used the very elaborate porta potties.  Even if they did get into the house they could have just used the downstairs bathroom.  But it was their motive that was in question and their desire to do this just to spite Kim.  A good and loving mother would not want to do anything to spoil her daughters day.  Tolerance goes both ways.  If a child should just accept and look the other way if a parent is making them a little crazy then a parent should do the same with their child.  All she had to do was follow one simple little rule no matter how stupid it was.  But no.  She acted in an immature manner designed to provoke because she KNEW it would make her daughter angry.  She did it on purpose and it doesn't look like this was the first time.  They both need to sit down with a counselor and work out their differences.  Otherwise these situations will continue to occur with them.


----------



## sandc

bagnshoofetish said:


> It wasn't about her sister having to pee though. You have to take into consideration these two individual ladies (Kim and her mom) and the dynamic of their very strained relationship. No one here is saying, "yeah every drunk and/or belligerent mother needs to be tossed from a wedding", but were just basing their opinions on this particular mothers behavior. Her sister could have very well used the very elaborate porta potties. Even if they did get into the house they could have just used the downstairs bathroom. But it was their motive that was in question and their desire to do this just to spite Kim. A good and loving mother would not want to do anything to spoil her daughters day. Tolerance goes both ways. If a child should just accept and look the other way if a parent is making them a little crazy then a parent should do the same with their child. All she had to do was follow one simple little rule no matter how stupid it was. But no. She acted in an immature manner designed to provoke because she KNEW it would make her daughter angry. She did it on purpose and it doesn't look like this was the first time. They both need to sit down with a counselor and work out their differences. Otherwise these situations will continue to occur with them.


 
   I agree with all of this. It had nothing to do with Kim's aunt having to pee and everything to do with her mother trying to act like a big shot and provoke her daughter at the same time.  She knew that no one, inlcuding her, was to go into the house.  It had been discussed several times prior.


----------



## Laziza

bagnshoofetish said:


> My neighborhood has many many people from different parts of the ME.  I have seen some very rude behavior among family members and towards other people in the neighborhood from some families.  Based on that I would never come out and say well thats just THEIR culture because I have no idea where each and every one of them is from.  Only by their language can I tell they are from that part of the world.



And again, I am not saying that people in ME always behave well. No, there are many many a**holes, just like in any other country. I'd say there's pretty equal percentage of a**holeness in any country. 
But the point is what is known to be normal. Believe me, this rude behavior  is considered to be rude, mean, and immoral, and you know, just bad. 

And I'm pretty sure the same in every culture, somewhere thou it's more strict, somewhere it's more loose. 

And as I said earlier, I've never experienced these kind of people like Kim in my life, never living in any country I've seen a mother cursing and smoking in front of the kids discussing how she's going to get diamonds from her married boyfriend. I'm pretty sure that is considered to be "wrong" in any culture.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Laziza said:


> But the point is what is known to be normal.



but, what is normal? 

I come from a family where both of my parents are married - that's my normal.  A friend comes from a divorced family - that's her normal.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Laziza said:


> And as I said earlier, I've never experienced these kind of people like Kim in my life, never living in any country I've seen a mother cursing and smoking in front of the kids discussing how she's going to get diamonds from her married boyfriend. I'm pretty sure that is considered to be "wrong" in any culture.



I have seen people like her.  Its very unsavory behavior to say the least.  I'm sure though that this isn't exclusive in the US.  It may seem like it is because it is on T.V. for everyone to witness.  If you filmed every family all over the world I have no doubt questionable behavior would be seen no matter where you go.  "Normal" is relative to the individual family.  My normal may not be your normal and vice versa.  Her behavior is not normal in my family but apparently it is normal in hers.  I don't set the standard for the world.  I do accept that it takes all types to make the world go round but my acceptance doesn't mean I have to like it.  At the end of the day, another persons behavior is really none of my business.  I just have to keep my side of the street clean.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Laziza said:


> ....there's pretty equal percentage of a**holeness in any country. .


----------



## Laziza

DC-Cutie said:


> but, what is normal?
> 
> I come from a family where both of my parents are married - that's my normal.  A friend comes from a divorced family - that's her normal.



Oh please let's not go there. It'd be too philosophical to discuss.


----------



## Laziza

bagnshoofetish said:


> I have seen people like her.  Its very unsavory behavior to say the least.  I'm sure though that this isn't exclusive in the US.  It may seem like it is because it is on T.V. for everyone to witness.  If you filmed every family all over the world I have no doubt questionable behavior would be seen no matter where you go.  "Normal" is relative to the individual family.  My normal may not be your normal and vice versa.  Her behavior is not normal in my family but apparently it is normal in hers.  I don't set the standard for the world.  I do accept that it takes all types to make the world go round but my acceptance doesn't mean I have to like it.  At the end of the day, another persons behavior is really none of my business.  I just have to keep my side of the street clean.



That's true and very wise of you. 
Whatever you neighbor does is none of your business. 

Until she goes on TV and is paid big bucks for this.
She is paid so YOU and I can watch and judge by our standards on what is normal. 
And so I'm just saying. What she did to her mom is seems to be pretty sick by my standards.
KWIM?


----------



## alliemia

It was their wedding and they don't have to deal with psychos busting into the house and cursing at them. Why should they take time out of their reception for that? So what it's her mother. Rude is rude.

If your culture says parents can do no wrong and that you must worship and cater to them, even when they are out of line, then that's your choice to live like that. Not everyone will tolerate being disrespected and verbally abused by their mother. Kim had security to handle issues so she could enjoy herself. She was celebrating her wedding. Her mother wasn't the focus of the night. She caused a disturbance and rather than have a huge issue, Kim let security deal with it and enjoyed her night. 

Just because people set boundaries with parents and don't accept poor treatment doesn't mean they are whores, etc. The mentality that parents can do no wrong is horrible, IMO and seems like it probably leaves a lot of children in abusive situations. Saying they should run up to their mother who is calling them a b1tch and saying f-off and go 'mommy, aren't you so happy' just sounds insane.


----------



## Laziza

bagnshoofetish said:


> It wasn't about her sister having to pee though.  You have to take into consideration these two individual ladies (Kim and her mom) and the dynamic of their very strained relationship.  No one here is saying, "yeah every drunk and/or belligerent mother needs to be tossed from a wedding", but were just basing their opinions on this particular mothers behavior.  Her sister could have very well used the very elaborate porta potties.  Even if they did get into the house they could have just used the downstairs bathroom.  But it was their motive that was in question and their desire to do this just to spite Kim.  A good and loving mother would not want to do anything to spoil her daughters day.  Tolerance goes both ways.  If a child should just accept and look the other way if a parent is making them a little crazy then a parent should do the same with their child.  All she had to do was follow one simple little rule no matter how stupid it was.  But no.  She acted in an immature manner designed to provoke because she KNEW it would make her daughter angry.  She did it on purpose and it doesn't look like this was the first time.  They both need to sit down with a counselor and work out their differences.  Otherwise these situations will continue to occur with them.



I understand that.
But still to me that's overreacting on so many levels.
It's like killing a fly with a gun.


----------



## alliemia

Laziza said:


> That's true and very wise of you.
> Whatever you neighbor does is none of your business.
> 
> Until she goes on TV and is paid big bucks for this.
> She is paid so YOU and I can watch and judge by our standards on what is normal.
> And so I'm just saying. What she did to her mom is seems to be pretty sick by my standards.
> KWIM?



What do you think of what her mother did?


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Laziza said:


> That's true and very wise of you.
> Whatever you neighbor does is none of your business.
> 
> Until she goes on TV and is paid big bucks for this.
> She is paid so YOU and I can watch and judge by our standards on what is normal.
> And so I'm just saying. What she did to her mom is seems to be pretty sick by my standards.
> KWIM?



yeah I often wonder who is worse?  her for going on national t.v. or us for watching it!   She gets paid big bucks _because_ you and I watch it.  If she had no audience no advertisers would buy time on the show and the show would go off the air so you and I are actually supporting the whole fiasco by watching it.  I actually don't watch it to judge her, I watch it because I have insomnia! 
You are completely within your right to find how she handled the situation distasteful.  I think it was the whole "America" comment that disturbed people and I hope we have cleared the air on that one...


----------



## MickMick

Laziza said:


> That's true and very wise of you.
> Whatever you neighbor does is none of your business.
> 
> Until she goes on TV and is paid big bucks for this.
> She is paid so YOU and I can watch and judge by our standards on what is normal.
> And so I'm just saying. What she did to her mom is seems to be pretty sick by my standards.
> KWIM?



I understand you.  I find the mother's treatment reprehensible.  *i* have a great relationship with my mother and would NEVER treat her that way.  Trust me...the intent of this show is to feature these jacked up, out of the norm, hot mess, manufactured dramas.

Well done Andy Cohen!  Well done!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Laziza said:


> It's like killing a fly with a gun.



some flies just won't die...


----------



## Laziza

alliemia said:


> It was their wedding and they don't have to deal with psychos busting into the house and cursing at them. Why should they take time out of their reception for that? So what it's her mother. Rude is rude.
> 
> If your culture says parents can do no wrong and that you must worship and cater to them, even when they are out of line, then that's your choice to live like that. Not everyone will tolerate being disrespected and verbally abused by their mother. Kim had security to handle issues so she could enjoy herself. She was celebrating her wedding. Her mother wasn't the focus of the night. She caused a disturbance and rather than have a huge issue, Kim let security deal with it and enjoyed her night.
> 
> Just because people set boundaries with parents and don't accept poor treatment doesn't mean they are whores, etc. The mentality that parents can do no wrong is horrible, IMO and seems like it probably leaves a lot of children in abusive situations. Saying they should run up to their mother who is calling them a b1tch and saying f-off and go 'mommy, aren't you so happy' just sounds insane.



Yeah, I have pretty good relations with my parents  Thank God 

When people are upset or drunk or otherwise can't control their emotions, they tend to say mean things. Especially if there is some kind of history. Have I ever said this "B****, f*** off" to my sisters or my friends before? Hell yeah! Did I wished I had never said it? Yes, I did.

That's our choice to stop the fight and to be wise about that. Kim could have reacted less aggressively towards her mother.


----------



## alliemia

It seems like all the people that think Kim was awful for having her mom leave all have great mothers. So of course you think you'd never do that. But would your mom do what Karen did? After causing a scene tell your husband to f-off and that you're a *****? I don't get why anyone would want someone at their wedding treating them like that.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Laziza said:


> Have I ever said this "B****, f*** off" to my sisters or my friends before? Hell yeah! Did I wished I had never said it? Yes, I did.
> 
> That's our choice to stop the fight and to be wise about that. Kim could have reacted less aggressively towards her mother.



you are talking about a one time occurance.  I believe this is repetitive behavior on her mothers part and they are fed up with it.


----------



## alliemia

I have learned to put my happiness before making my mother happy. I had a crappy life due to her and was always afraid to 'set her off' so I had constant anxiety over making sure she wouldn't get mad at me. In recent years, I've had enough. And I've turned things around where I am in it to please myself and my mother can stay home if she doesn't like it. She did cause anxiety for me at my wedding, along with trying to ruin a lot of my planning due to jealousy. Ridiculed my dress because it was expensive and she thought I should get cheap, off-the-rack, etc. I wish I could go back in time because I would have shut her down real quick with my current mentality. And I think I really didn't care to even have her at my wedding. And I think Kim felt the same thing. Once her mom left, the anxiety of 'what will she do next' (that I too felt for years) was gone, and she can look back on a great wedding.


----------



## MickMick

alliemia said:


> It seems like all the people that think Kim was awful for having her mom leave all have great mothers. So of course you think you'd never do that. But would your mom do what Karen did? After causing a scene tell your husband to f-off and that you're a *****? I don't get why anyone would want someone at their wedding treating them like that.



If my relationship was that strained.  I wouldn't have invited her!!!

The whole thing is suspect to me.  The day of coordinator usually handles these types of issues and the bride and groom are oblivious to the drama.  Where was Cowie?


----------



## cjy

bagnshoofetish said:


> yeah I often wonder who is worse? her for going on national t.v. or us for watching it!  She gets paid big bucks _because_ you and I watch it. If she had no audience no advertisers would buy time on the show and the show would go off the air so you and I are actually supporting the whole fiasco by watching it. I actually don't watch it to judge her, I watch it because I have insomnia!
> You are completely within your right to find how she handled the situation distasteful. I think it was the whole "America" comment that disturbed people and I hope we have cleared the air on that one...


 Exactly! We have to remember this is TV. 
Also, we can not always "assume" that everyone has a normal mother daughter relationship, no matter what the culture is.


----------



## cjy

MickMick said:


> If my relationship was that strained. I wouldn't have invited her!!!
> 
> The whole thing is suspect to me. The day of coordinator usually handles these types of issues and the bride and groom are oblivious to the drama. Where was Cowie?


 He was dancing from what I saw!


----------



## DC-Cutie

MickMick said:


> If my relationship was that strained.  I wouldn't have invited her!!!
> 
> The whole thing is suspect to me.  The day of coordinator usually handles these types of issues and the bride and groom are oblivious to the drama.  Where was Cowie?



this was made for TV, so any kind of drama on the big day is great for ratings!  Colin was somewhere walking around, letting the show producers run things


----------



## Laziza

alliemia said:


> What do you think of what her mother did?



I think her mom is an alcoholic and a drama queen.
She wanted attention. She wanted to be somehow special. She feels it's not only her daughter's but also her day. Because she's the Mother of the Bride. 
And it's on TV! That's HUGE! 

But if you know that she has that in her character, why not to try to deal with it? If Kim behaved less aggressively towards her mother during the whole pre- and the wedding process, this whole scandal might have never happened.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

alliemia said:


> ...Once her mom left, the anxiety of 'what will she do next' (that I too felt for years) was gone, and she can look back on a great wedding.



yes perhaps they knew the mom would have just escalated the situation herself from there. I mean she went straight to the family to stir the pot.  Who badmouths their daughter on her wedding day no matter how stupid she may have felt she was being? they did what they felt they had to do.  her mother brought on the response based on her past behavior IMO.  this wasn't the first time she was disruptive I think we can all draw that conclusion.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Laziza said:


> But if you know that she has that in her character, why not to try to deal with it? If Kim behaved less aggressively towards her mother during the whole pre- and the wedding process, this whole scandal might have never happened.



this is why they need counseling.  neither of them know how to talk to each other.


----------



## Laziza

alliemia said:


> It seems like all the people that think Kim was awful for having her mom leave all have great mothers. So of course you think you'd never do that. But would your mom do what Karen did? After causing a scene tell your husband to f-off and that you're a *****? I don't get why anyone would want someone at their wedding treating them like that.




And I said already that my in laws made a scene at my wedding. And I asked the people who they were unhappy with to leave. Bcs simply my in laws are more important to me than some random guests. 

It's about the priorities. 
Is it more important for you to follow the rules (pee outside! no peeing at home!) or calming people down and giving them what they want? especially if those people are someone important to you.

I am not in love with my in-laws, they live far far away and I thank God every day for that luck! But I personally chose to make them happy that moment so they would not hold it against me later. Because you know it's important to me what my husband's mom thinks good of me. 
It's obviously Kim can care less of her mom's feelings or anything.


----------



## Laziza

bagnshoofetish said:


> yes perhaps they knew the mom would have just escalated the situation herself from there. I mean she went straight to the family to stir the pot.  Who badmouths their daughter on her wedding day no matter how stupid she may have felt she was being? they did what they felt they had to do.  her mother brought on the response based on her past behavior IMO.  this wasn't the first time she was disruptive I think we can all draw that conclusion.



I don't remember exactly.... Did Karen say bad things about Kim in front of everyone?
Or was it just when they two were in the bathroom upstairs? I thought they were just talking to each other. 
They did not know they were being recorded, I guess... 

It does not make it nice, of course, but still there's difference if they called her a b**** talking to each other in privacy of restroom


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Laziza said:


> I don't remember exactly.... Did Karen say bad things about Kim in front of everyone?
> Or was it just when they two were in the bathroom upstairs? I thought they were just talking to each other.
> They did not know they were being recorded, I guess...
> 
> It does not make it nice, of course, but still there's difference if they called her a b**** talking to each other in privacy of restroom



When they returned to the party they started to badmouth Kim and how uppity she is now and can they all believe how she wouldn't let them use the restroom, blah blah blah.  They went to their brother and clearly were trying to turn him against Kim - why?  To start a ruckus?  And that was before the cops came.  Of course they know they are being recorded.  They signed up for it!  The mom wears a mic just like everyone else!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Laziza said:


> It's obviously Kim can care less of her mom's feelings or anything.


probably because her mom has treated her the same way though.  I'm not excusing either of them.  All we can do is try to empathize with them.  Her mom is hurt.  Kim is hurt.  They hurt each other.  They are only acting the way they know how.  I can see both sides.  But I can understand why Kim did what she did because of things we have not seen that are probably too embarrassing to put on t.v.


----------



## alliemia

MickMick said:


> If my relationship was that strained.  I wouldn't have invited her!!!
> 
> The whole thing is suspect to me.  The day of coordinator usually handles these types of issues and the bride and groom are oblivious to the drama.  Where was Cowie?



Yeah, that's what I do now. I don't invite people that annoy me to parties.


----------



## alliemia

Laziza said:


> And I said already that my in laws made a scene at my wedding. And I asked the people who they were unhappy with to leave. Bcs simply my in laws are more important to me than some random guests.
> 
> It's about the priorities.
> Is it more important for you to follow the rules (pee outside! no peeing at home!) or calming people down and giving them what they want? especially if those people are someone important to you.
> 
> I am not in love with my in-laws, they live far far away and I thank God every day for that luck! But I personally chose to make them happy that moment so they would not hold it against me later. Because you know it's important to me what my husband's mom thinks good of me.
> It's obviously Kim can care less of her mom's feelings or anything.



So your priority is your relatives and in-laws. Apparently Kim's priority was having an enjoyable wedding without her mother's daily interruptions. Neither is above the other. 

I couldn't care less what my in-laws think of me. They can hate me for all I care. I wouldn't invite peope to my wedding and throw them out because my in-laws don't like them. You'd think in a huge wedding, there are plenty of places to sit away from people you dislike than to think you're the most important person in the room and make a scene.

You're so worried about pleasing your mother in law, she didn't seem to care about you since she disregarded your wedding and made a scene. Why do you cater to her over yourself? 

Kim's mother already tried the 'I'm going to be sick that day and not come' act, so she had to come up with some way to get attention at the wedding since that didn't work. By asking her to leave, Kim and Kroy set the boundary that they aren't going to tolerate that crap. Good for them! Grown adults don't need to tolerate some psycho mom behavior.


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

Laziza said:


> Actually that was said also in this forum by some people. Not sure if it was on this thread or the Atlanta show.
> 
> It was commentary to the episode when he was leaving for the games and came Brianna's bedroom to kiss her for good bye.
> 
> And again. I'm afraid to say that out loud now bcs of all the reaction  but maybe it's also the cultural difference  Bcs in our culture we do not have two other girls standing next to the bride and the groom putting rings on their fingers  Especially if one of the girls looks like a bride already. That's pretty confusing to me.
> 
> Promise rings? Isn't it what a boy gives to a girl? Not a daddy giving to his little daughters? Please do correct me if I'm wrong here



Giving the girls a ring is a symbolic act of including them into the family and ceremony.  It is a symbolic act, just like the exchange of rings between bride and groom.  In some countries, the ring has absolutely no meaning, no rings are exchanged.  It's the intent and the meaning you give to the act that's important.  A dad can give his daughter a ring, it doesn't have to be between a girl and a boy, and it doesn't have to have any sexual connotations.

You mentioned that you haven't seen two girls standing next to the bride and groom who dress like "brides" in your culture.  What you haven't seen and what's not done in your culture does not necessarily mean there's anything untoward when people do things in a different way, and I say this respectfully.  

A lot of people who have a large extended family include their step-children into the wedding ceremony.  How they are included depends on the individuals, some have their children as ring-bearers, others have their kids next to them when exchanging vows or even reading their vows...etc.  As to the girls dressing like "brides", I guess that's a matter of interpretation.  They look beautiful and their dresses go with the occasion to me.

Regarding Kroy kissing Brielle goodbye before he left for the games.  I think most of us have been in situations like that.  When you have to go away and leave your loved ones behind, you give them a kiss or a hug before your go. It is not that unusual. Heck, I make sure I give my puggie a kiss before I leave home!


----------



## guccimamma

alliemia said:


> Yeah, that's what I do now. *I don't invite people that annoy me to parties.*



sadly as i grow older, that list keeps getting smaller


----------



## blah956

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> He's the only man they know that has ever treated them like he's their father.
> 
> Poor guy, he's obviously a really good guy and is being accused of this . . .  smh.
> Kim is a VERY lucky girl to have found him; he puts up w/ her shenanigans, loves her despite coming w/ baggage and her mother, etc. . .
> 
> Innocent until proven guilty.



he really is understanding, patient and very accepting. a really great guy for Kim and the girls.


----------



## blah956

wow. didnt' realize that this thread grew 4+ pages,.....O_O


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Sinful Indulgences said:


> ...
> Regarding Kroy kissing Brielle goodbye before he left for the games.


and I believe thats when he left for training camp which was for a whole month.


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

bagnshoofetish said:


> and I believe thats when he left for training camp which was for a whole month.



Thanks!  I don't see anything untoward kissing our loved ones goodbye.  Lots of parents/step-parents have done that. I kiss my dog goodbye!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Sinful Indulgences said:


> ..I kiss my dog goodbye!



Yes you HAVE to kiss the dog always!


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

bagnshoofetish said:


> Yes you HAVE to kiss the dog always!



Yes, if I don't she'll cry!  She's a little spoiled I'm afraid!


----------



## sgj99

guccimamma said:


> sadly as i grow older, that list keeps getting smaller


 
for me also ... 
the older i get the more i realize i don't need people who pretend to be my friends.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Laziza said:


> Actually that was said also in this forum by some people. Not sure if it was on this thread or the Atlanta show.
> 
> It was commentary to the episode when he was leaving for the games and came *Brianna*'s bedroom to kiss her for good bye.
> 
> And again. I'm afraid to say that out loud now bcs of all the reaction  but maybe it's also the cultural difference  Bcs in our culture we do not have two other girls standing next to the bride and the groom putting rings on their fingers  Especially if one of the girls looks like a bride already. That's pretty confusing to me.
> 
> Promise rings? Isn't it what a boy gives to a girl? Not a daddy giving to his little daughters? Please do correct me if I'm wrong here



Her name is *BRIELLE*. And the tradition of giving your daughter's a promise ring (in my experience) is a Christian or religious tradition. Like I said in my previous post, *"the ring is a promise to the girls to protect them, provide for them, and teach them how they should expect to be treated by males. Tons of my friends were given "promise" rings from their fathers and it was their vow to their daughters to be a good father, so eventually they will wind up with a man who treats them just as good, if not better."*


----------



## cjy

Sinful Indulgences said:


> Thanks!  I don't see anything untoward kissing our loved ones goodbye. Lots of parents/step-parents have done that. I kiss my dog goodbye!


 Oh you gotta kiss the fur baby!!!! I kiss mine all the time, for any reason at all. It makes me happy and gives me a smile inside. I love that feeling.
Oh and I am a step parent and the bio mom was MIA. I did all the hard work.


----------



## msspooky09

Laziza said:
			
		

> I see what you're saying and agree on many parts. You can't judge people of such a great country by the behaviour of one person.
> 
> But I was talking about the reaction on this forum, which I found amusing. Almost everyone supports Kim's reaction to her mother's behavior.
> I would understand if people agreed on  calling police on her being physically aggressive... but this woman just wanted to take her sister to pee, for God's sake!



Did you see the porta potty?!? The FIVE THOUSAND DOLLAR (!!!!) porta potty?? There was no reason for them to go in the house. That porta potty was way nicer than many peoples' bathrooms, lol. I agree with the posters who said that her mother and aunt were just doing it to stir the pot. The issue with letting one person in is that then everyone will want to go in...and how do these security guys really know who is her aunt, uncle, cousin, etc?? I'm sure there were probably a bunch of people there that she was related to. And who knows, the way her aunt was so quick to speak so badly of her, she might not have specifically wanted that relative in her house looking at all her stuff. 

I think part of what you're missing is that lots of people are saying that they can understand why she did what she did, not that they would do the same thing. The bottom line is that this show has been edited & we are not privy to Kim's relationship issues with her mother, if there even are any. All we can do is speculate. And like many have pointed out, it's certainly her prerogative to ask people to leave.  I also think it's quite harsh of you, IMO to say some of the stuff you've said...IE she is going to hell (???) and that she's prostituting herself, and then make broad judgements about an entire country based on some silly TV show...and then backpedal and say you never intended to offend.


----------



## KathyB

flsurfergirl3 said:


> Her name is *BRIELLE*. And the tradition of giving your daughter's a promise ring (in my experience) is a Christian or religious tradition. Like I said in my previous post, *"the ring is a promise to the girls to protect them, provide for them, and teach them how they should expect to be treated by males. Tons of my friends were given "promise" rings from their fathers and it was their vow to their daughters to be a good father, so eventually they will wind up with a man who treats them just as good, if not better."*



EXCELLENT!!!!


----------



## Tropigal3

alliemia said:


> The party wasn't inside the house, it was outside, therefore no access to the house for anyone. It was on the property, but outdoors under tents.


 
I stand corrected.  For some reason it looked like indoors.  So now that I know it was an outdoor reception, I can understand her wanting everyone to use the outdoor potty.  Just for me personally, I'd let my mom and sister go inside the house.  Of course they'd just go to the one closest.  



Laziza said:


> I don't see as I am being insulting. If I am and I hurt anybody's feelings, I'm sorry, that was not my intent. Obviously, there are cultural differences in the way people raise kids in different counties, nothing insulting in pointing this out. In my culture the way Kim behaved was disrespectful,* in American culture it seems normal*. Most ladies arguing here with me are American, and the show is American, that's why I make my conclusion on it's being normal for your culture.
> 
> Regarding the parental sexual abuse, it's not OK, obviously, it's crime, and the person belongs to jail according to the criminal law. Yes, you still can be somehow thankful to that person for actually giving you LIFE, and that's it. But wouldn't you agree that life itself is pretty much a lot to be thankful for?
> 
> And to me the way Kim's dad reacted was a sign that he knew his daughter well enough to understand that it's better to shut up, take his drunk wife and leave. They did not belong to this wedding, to this cheap glamour and etc, Kim is ashamed of her parents, and her father knows it. So yes, he just left, but I'm sure his feelings were hurt too. That's how I see it.


 
This statement stopped me in my tracks. 

This statement is clearly wrong as there are MANY different cultures in America.   In fact, being an American I have that as part of my culture.  But then I was born and raised in Hawaii which has another culture quite different from the mainland.  Then of course I am Asian and that is yet another culture.  So one cannot put all Americans in a box and say it has one culture.


----------



## Tropigal3

alliemia said:


> I have learned to put my happiness before making my mother happy. I had a crappy life due to her and was always afraid to 'set her off' so I had constant anxiety over making sure she wouldn't get mad at me. In recent years, I've had enough. And I've turned things around where I am in it to please myself and my mother can stay home if she doesn't like it. She did cause anxiety for me at my wedding, along with trying to ruin a lot of my planning due to jealousy. Ridiculed my dress because it was expensive and she thought I should get cheap, off-the-rack, etc. I wish I could go back in time because I would have shut her down real quick with my current mentality. And I think I really didn't care to even have her at my wedding. And I think Kim felt the same thing. Once her mom left, the anxiety of 'what will she do next' (that I too felt for years) was gone, and she can look back on a great wedding.


 
But Kim herself said "It would have killed me if my mom wasn't here for my wedding."    



alliemia said:


> So your priority is your relatives and in-laws. Apparently Kim's priority was having an enjoyable wedding without her mother's daily interruptions. Neither is above the other.
> 
> I couldn't care less what my in-laws think of me. They can hate me for all I care. I wouldn't invite peope to my wedding and throw them out because my in-laws don't like them. You'd think in a huge wedding, there are plenty of places to sit away from people you dislike than to think you're the most important person in the room and make a scene.
> 
> You're so worried about pleasing your mother in law, she didn't seem to care about you since she disregarded your wedding and made a scene. Why do you cater to her over yourself?
> 
> Kim's mother already tried the 'I'm going to be sick that day and not come' act, so she had to come up with some way to get attention at the wedding since that didn't work. By asking her to leave, Kim and Kroy set the boundary that they aren't going to tolerate that crap. Good for them! Grown adults don't need to tolerate some psycho mom behavior.


 
Now you're wanting to stir the pot?


----------



## alliemia

Tropigal3 said:


> But Kim herself said "It would have killed me if my mom wasn't here for my wedding."
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're wanting to stir the pot?


 
Um no. I just don't think one person's priorities are the gold standard that determine if you are a good person or not. Just because someone else thinks their parents are their number one priority, doesn't mean those that don't feel that way are terrible people. 

Personally, I'm not all that worried about my mother or my in laws. I have different priorities. Doesn't make me a bad person for not devoting my wedding day to making their happiness number 1.

Kim did what felt right to her. When you see her mother's actions and statements on the show, you can see she was no angel and if Kim had enough of it and wanted her to leave, that's what was important to her at the time. I don't see how she did anything so terrible by asking a rude family member to cut it out or leave.


----------



## alliemia

Tropigal3 said:


> But Kim herself said "It would have killed me if my mom wasn't here for my wedding."


 
Yeah, because someone with a mother who acts like that is just dying for the day their mother just stops the bullcrap and is genuinely happy for them. Kim has probably wish for that at every event in her life, and I'm betting her mother pulls the same crap every time. Karen's actions weren't a one time thing, this is a pattern of behavior.


----------



## Tropigal3

alliemia said:


> Um no. I just don't think one person's priorities are the gold standard that determine if you are a good person or not. Just because someone else thinks their parents are their number one priority, doesn't mean those that don't feel that way are terrible people.
> 
> Personally, I'm not all that worried about my mother or my in laws. I have different priorities. Doesn't make me a bad person for not devoting my wedding day to making their happiness number 1.
> 
> Kim did what felt right to her. When you see her mother's actions and statements on the show, you can see she was no angel and if Kim had enough of it and wanted her to leave, that's what was important to her at the time. I don't see how she did anything so terrible by asking a rude family member to cut it out or leave.


 
I just hate seeing this redirected for the sake of difference of opinion.  

BTW, don't recall if you mentioned it but I can understand why someone who had an awful mom would side with Kim.  I am lucky I have such a great mom!  



alliemia said:


> Yeah, because someone with a mother who acts like that is just dying for the day their mother just stops the bullcrap and is genuinely happy for them. Kim has probably wish for that at every event in her life, and I'm betting her mother pulls the same crap every time. Karen's actions weren't a one time thing, this is a pattern of behavior.


 
I suppose that could be true.  Such a shame it came to that.  I wonder if that's why Kim rarely shows any real warmth.  To me at least, she seems so cold and insincere most of the time.  With some exeptions of course.  Don't really like her, she's too much of an exhibitonist for my taste...but I do love watching wedding planning.


----------



## Swanky

From a child of a mom that isn't very functional, we ALWAYS still want our mom's to be _that mom_ that will come and be functional.  We always hope and believe the fairytale that others are lucky to live.
I also wanted mine at my wedding, hoping and praying for a "normal" mom of the bride. . . 
I also wasn't so lucky.
As a child of a mother like this, I'd try it again and again 
Of course Kim wanted her there/it was important to her. . .  she's not heartless.  She hoped her mom could not make it all about her for a few hours.


----------



## Laziza

alliemia said:


> So your priority is your relatives and in-laws. Apparently Kim's priority was having an enjoyable wedding without her mother's daily interruptions. Neither is above the other.
> 
> I couldn't care less what my in-laws think of me. They can hate me for all I care. I wouldn't invite peope to my wedding and throw them out because my in-laws don't like them. You'd think in a huge wedding, there are plenty of places to sit away from people you dislike than to think you're the most important person in the room and make a scene.
> 
> You're so worried about pleasing your mother in law, she didn't seem to care about you since she disregarded your wedding and made a scene. Why do you cater to her over yourself?
> 
> Kim's mother already tried the 'I'm going to be sick that day and not come' act, so she had to come up with some way to get attention at the wedding since that didn't work. By asking her to leave, Kim and Kroy set the boundary that they aren't going to tolerate that crap. Good for them! Grown adults don't need to tolerate some psycho mom behavior.



I'm worried about my in laws because they are much bigger part of my life than some guests at the wedding. And have more impact on my life, naturally. If I did not pay attention to their needs at the wedding, they could have keep it against me and say bad things about me to my husband. Like that I did not have and show my respect towards them and ignored their problem during the wedding. Actually, he would think so too if I did not do my best to make his parents happy.
Mothers in law are often not happy with the DIL, they think no one is good enough for their sons. I am not giving her another reason to hate me. 
No way I would ever enjoyed my wedding knowing that it'll cause some drama and negativity in my married life. 

Yes, in our culture, people are very close to their parents, even when they grow older. We don't just move out when we are 18.  People often live with their parents until they get married, and even later keep living one big family. Parents are such a big part of our life, and have huge impact on their kids even if the kids are in their 50s. Italians are similar, I believe.


----------



## Laziza

Sinful Indulgences said:


> Giving the girls a ring is a symbolic act of including them into the family and ceremony.  It is a symbolic act, just like the exchange of rings between bride and groom.  In some countries, the ring has absolutely no meaning, no rings are exchanged.  It's the intent and the meaning you give to the act that's important.  A dad can give his daughter a ring, it doesn't have to be between a girl and a boy, and it doesn't have to have any sexual connotations.
> 
> You mentioned that you haven't seen two girls standing next to the bride and groom who dress like "brides" in your culture.  What you haven't seen and what's not done in your culture does not necessarily mean there's anything untoward when people do things in a different way, and I say this respectfully.
> 
> A lot of people who have a large extended family include their step-children into the wedding ceremony.  How they are included depends on the individuals, some have their children as ring-bearers, others have their kids next to them when exchanging vows or even reading their vows...etc.  As to the girls dressing like "brides", I guess that's a matter of interpretation.  They look beautiful and their dresses go with the occasion to me.
> 
> Regarding Kroy kissing Brielle goodbye before he left for the games.  I think most of us have been in situations like that.  When you have to go away and leave your loved ones behind, you give them a kiss or a hug before your go. It is not that unusual. Heck, I make sure I give my puggie a kiss before I leave home!



Never seen it neither in my culture nor in my American life experience. And I have been to many weddings. I've seen kids bearers, dog bearers, even a bird bearer. 
Never seen a groom giving rings to 3 ladies dressed in white.  

Sorry that's just how I see it. They can do whatever they want. I can have my opinion on it


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

Laziza said:


> Never seen it neither in my culture nor in my American life experience. And I have been to many weddings. I've seen kids bearers, dog bearers, even a bird bearer.
> Never seen a groom giving rings to 3 ladies dressed in white.
> 
> Sorry that's just how I see it. They can do whatever they want. I can have my opinion on it



Just because you haven't seen it in your culture or experienced it in your life doesn't mean the ring-giving has any unsavory or sexual connotations.  It simply means you haven't seen or experienced it, that doesn't necessarily make it shady or bad.  As others have mentioned, it is a symbolic gesture and is not that uncommon a practice.  

To infer that there's anything untoward about the ring-giving just because you haven't seen it is like inferring Americans consider Kim's behavior towards her mom "normal" from what's posted here.  As I stated earlier in a previous post, one reality show and forum thread does not a country make! : Yes, we are all entitled to our opinions, this is what makes this country great.


----------



## DC-Cutie

guccimamma said:


> sadly as i grow older, that list keeps getting smaller





sgj99 said:


> for me also ...
> The older i get the more i realize i don't need people who pretend to be my friends.



+1


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

cjy said:


> Oh you gotta kiss the fur baby!!!! I kiss mine all the time, for any reason at all. It makes me happy and gives me a smile inside. I love that feeling.
> Oh and I am a step parent and the bio mom was MIA. I did all the hard work.



I wouldn't dream of leaving without kissing my little puggie! Yes, it's hard to be a parent nowadays.  Luckily, we have our little fur babies to brighten our day!


----------



## LeeMiller

My mother is from the ME and I was born there.  Frankly, I think a difference is that Americans tend to be more open and direct.  I can't believe the nasty things my mother has done and worse her family has done, but they pretend everything is on the surface polite.  I think the 100% Americans on this thread, since I'm technically 1/2 myself have been more than polite by avoiding stating the OBVIOUS issues with many ME cultures.  In many ME cultures women are expected to fit into a particular role that, frankly as a feminist I'm opposed to.  So at least if Kim is crass and direct and not my type of role model, she is also a tough person who stands up for herself.  

Oh and I'm proud to NOT have "servants."


----------



## zippie

LeeMiller said:


> My mother is from the ME and I was born there. Frankly, I think a difference is that Americans tend to be more open and direct. I can't believe the nasty things my mother has done and worse her family has done, but they pretend everything is on the surface polite. I think the 100% Americans on this thread, since I'm technically 1/2 myself have been more than polite by avoiding stating the OBVIOUS issues with many ME cultures. In many ME cultures women are expected to fit into a particular role that, frankly as a feminist I'm opposed to. So at least if Kim is crass and direct and not my type of role model, she is also a tough person who stands up for herself.
> 
> Oh and I'm proud to NOT have "servants."


----------



## Swanky




----------



## addisonshopper

dc-cutie said:
			
		

> +1



+2


----------



## Laziza

Sinful Indulgences said:


> Thanks!  I don't see anything untoward kissing our loved ones goodbye.  Lots of parents/step-parents have done that. I kiss my dog goodbye!



Of course I was not referring to kissing for good bye. But the way it was done. 

It just didn't look like father-kissing-his-daughter type of moment. Especially if the age difference is like 10 years.


----------



## addisonshopper

Omg this thread.  I'm never coming back in here. Gives me a headache.  It's like feeding a dead fish.


----------



## KathyB

LeeMiller said:


> My mother is from the ME and I was born there.  Frankly, I think a difference is that Americans tend to be more open and direct.  I can't believe the nasty things my mother has done and worse her family has done, but they pretend everything is on the surface polite.  I think the 100% Americans on this thread, since I'm technically 1/2 myself have been more than polite by avoiding stating the OBVIOUS issues with many ME cultures.  In many ME cultures women are expected to fit into a particular role that, frankly as a feminist I'm opposed to.  So at least if Kim is crass and direct and not my type of role model, she is also a tough person who stands up for herself.
> 
> Oh and I'm proud to NOT have "servants."



:urock:


----------



## Laziza

msspooky09 said:


> Did you see the porta potty?!? The FIVE THOUSAND DOLLAR (!!!!) porta potty?? There was no reason for them to go in the house. That porta potty was way nicer than many peoples' bathrooms, lol. I agree with the posters who said that her mother and aunt were just doing it to stir the pot. The issue with letting one person in is that then everyone will want to go in...and how do these security guys really know who is her aunt, uncle, cousin, etc?? I'm sure there were probably a bunch of people there that she was related to. And who knows, the way her aunt was so quick to speak so badly of her, she might not have specifically wanted that relative in her house looking at all her stuff.
> 
> I think part of what you're missing is that lots of people are saying that they can understand why she did what she did, not that they would do the same thing. The bottom line is that this show has been edited & we are not privy to Kim's relationship issues with her mother, if there even are any. All we can do is speculate. And like many have pointed out, it's certainly her prerogative to ask people to leave.  I also think it's quite harsh of you, IMO to say some of the stuff you've said...IE she is going to hell (???) and that she's prostituting herself, and then make broad judgements about an entire country based on some silly TV show...and then backpedal and say you never intended to offend.



I saw the porta potty. From the inside it looked ok but from the outside it looked like a porta potty  
But again, I'm pretty sure, her mom and her aunt have used her house restrooms before.  I doubt she always makes them to pee outside like doggies. 

And really?did the "she's going to hell" comment bothered you?  Sorry but that's my idea of it. What she did to her mom and dad is just so low in my standards, I'm pretty sure she got plenty of other sins. 

About prostituting herself... Well, didn't she sleep with big poppa for his money? He fully financially supported her for many years. that's what I call prostitution. Long term. Or sugardaddying, whatever you call it. But hey, that's legal in some states.


----------



## DC-Cutie

LeeMiller said:


> My mother is from the ME and I was born there.  Frankly, I think a difference is that Americans tend to be more open and direct.  I can't believe the nasty things my mother has done and worse her family has done, but they pretend everything is on the surface polite.  I think the 100% Americans on this thread, since I'm technically 1/2 myself have been more than polite by avoiding stating the OBVIOUS issues with many ME cultures.  In many ME cultures women are expected to fit into a particular role that, frankly as a feminist I'm opposed to.  So at least if Kim is crass and direct and not my type of role model, she is also a tough person who stands up for herself.
> 
> Oh and I'm proud to NOT have "servants."



Finally, a voice of reason. 

I hate when people try to act like things don't exists because they don't see it.


----------



## KathyB

DC-Cutie said:


> Finally, a voice of reason.
> 
> I hate when people try to act like things don't exists *because they don't see it*.



I think it's more like "refuse to see it."


----------



## CourtneyMc22

addisonshopper said:


> Omg this thread.  I'm never coming back in here. Gives me a headache.  It's like feeding a dead fish.


This!!! LOL!


----------



## Michele26

It's going to be 98 in DC on Thursday!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Michele26 said:


> It's going to be 98 in DC on Thursday!



and muggy!


----------



## cjy

Michele26 said:


> It's going to be 98 in DC on Thursday!


 It is hot and humid. 90's here in South Carolina. Yuk!


----------



## cjy

addisonshopper said:


> Omg this thread. I'm never coming back in here. Gives me a headache. It's like feeding a dead fish.


 FEADING DEAD FISH!!! OMG!!! I gotta use this!!!


----------



## Laziza

LeeMiller said:


> My mother is from the ME and I was born there.  Frankly, I think a difference is that Americans tend to be more open and direct.  I can't believe the nasty things my mother has done and worse her family has done, but they pretend everything is on the surface polite.  I think the 100% Americans on this thread, since I'm technically 1/2 myself have been more than polite by avoiding stating the OBVIOUS issues with many ME cultures.  In many ME cultures women are expected to fit into a particular role that, frankly as a feminist I'm opposed to.  So at least if Kim is crass and direct and not my type of role model, she is also a tough person who stands up for herself.
> 
> Oh and I'm proud to NOT have "servants."



Actually, I think many people on this thread already expressed their issues with ME cultures, saying if they have experienced someone being mean or nasty. And I said that by no means I consider all of the ME people being polite and well mannered. Bad people are everywhere. 
I don't understand where exactly you saw me stating that my culture is the best one? So I don't really get the reasoning of you going there. 

In regards of servants... I really didn't get that. You don't have them. So what? Since what that's a reason to be proud or ashamed or anyething?


----------



## addisonshopper

cjy said:
			
		

> FEADING DEAD FISH!!! OMG!!! I gotta use this!!!



Make it werk for you hunty.   
My 3 year old fed his dead fish for 5 days til I told him he went home to glory with his mother.  He tell everybody smokey went to glory mommy.


----------



## addisonshopper

CourtneyMc22 said:
			
		

> This!!! LOL!



Same over and over again. I left the khloe and Lamar thread because of it. Hirt my eyes. Lmao.


----------



## addisonshopper

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> and muggy!



Wow. I'm catching a summer cold or it's allergies one. I'm not going to be happy. 
This is a complete devistation to the nation- nations capital that is.  Lmao


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Laziza said:


> Yes, in our culture, people are very close to their parents, even when they grow older. We don't just move out when we are 18.  People often live with their parents until they get married, and even later keep living one big family. Parents are such a big part of our life, and have huge impact on their kids even if the kids are in their 50s. Italians are similar, I believe.



*Parents are a big part of every childs life no matter the culture. * If the relationship is loving and functional, that has a huge impact on everyones life.  That isn't a cultural thing.  Thats what every parent is supposed to do!!!!  It isn't something that is exclusive to your culture or Italian culture.  Its being human.  Why do you feel the need to magnify your culture and make it seem to be above anyone elses?  If you are not intending to do that I apologize but thats just the way your posts are coming off to me anyway.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Laziza said:


> They can do whatever they want. I can have my opinion on it



We know.  you have pounded it into our heads already!  We get it!  



LeeMiller said:


> My mother is from the ME and I was born there.  Frankly, I think a difference is that Americans tend to be more open and direct.  I can't believe the nasty things my mother has done and worse her family has done, but they pretend everything is on the surface polite.  I think the 100% Americans on this thread, since I'm technically 1/2 myself have been more than polite by avoiding stating the OBVIOUS issues with many ME cultures.  In many ME cultures women are expected to fit into a particular role that, frankly as a feminist I'm opposed to.  So at least if Kim is crass and direct and not my type of role model, she is also a tough person who stands up for herself.
> 
> Oh and I'm proud to NOT have "servants."



I really appreciate this post.  I didn't want to go there...but thank you for being so honest. 



addisonshopper said:


> Omg this thread.  I'm never coming back in here. Gives me a headache.  It's like feeding a dead fish.






Laziza said:


> ...I'm pretty sure she got plenty of other sins.



Newsflash:  we all do.  

A favorite quote of mine is (paraphrashing), "before removing the splinter in your neighbors eye, remove the plank in your own."



Laziza said:


> ...
> I don't understand where exactly you saw me stating that my culture is the best one?



Because you keep using it as your excuse for the way you feel about the situation.  If it is just your opinion, then it is just your opinion.  But you keep referring to your culture in comparison to "others" like they are substandard to yours because no one else may share your opinion.  Can you at least see that?



addisonshopper said:


> Make it werk for you hunty.
> My 3 year old fed his dead fish for 5 days til I told him he went home to glory with his mother.  He tell everybody smokey went to glory mommy.



 OMG stop!


----------



## DC-Cutie

can we put a moratorium on the 'culture' talk.  We're going to be feeding dead fish and beating dead horses forever!


----------



## Laziza

bagnshoofetish said:


> *Parents are a big part of every childs life no matter the culture. * If the relationship is loving and functional, that has a huge impact on everyones life.  That isn't a cultural thing.  Thats what every parent is supposed to do!!!!  It isn't something that is exclusive to your culture or Italian culture.  Its being human.  Why do you feel the need to magnify your culture and make it seem to be above anyone elses?  If you are not intending to do that I apologize but thats just the way your posts are coming off to me anyway.



If you re-read my post again, you'll see that I was talking about the influence the inlaws have, and that adults feel close to their parents and that'w why still live with them, and etc. 

But I am too tired of that boring conversation. It seems many people have sensitive skin on this issue. People hear what they want to hear. Not going to explain myself again on this again.


----------



## Swanky

No, people hear what you're saying.... Not what they want to hear. 
Just know how condescending you are coming off and own it.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Laziza said:


> ...Not going to explain myself again on this again.


No one said you had to.  The point is we get where you are coming from.  But you seem to ignore where others are coming from.  Every adult feels close to their parents in a good relationship.  Its not just your culture.  But you keep pounding away "in my culture" and we are trying to tell you its NOT just your culture.  Please understand.


----------



## DC-Cutie

All of this over a $5K port a potty


----------



## julemakeup

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> All of this over a $5K port a potty



Lol!


----------



## Laziza

I am tired of explaining again and again.
Please re-read my posts also as replies to other members. Do not take it out of context.
I am not wasting my time and energy on this matter. It's very annoying.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

I'm certain even Kim and her mom have moved on....


----------



## Swanky

No need to keep explaining. . .  are you hearing us at all?


----------



## MichelleG

And the choir said...AMEN!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

bagnshoofetish said:


> I'm certain even Kim and her mom have moved on....


----------



## cjy

MichelleG said:


> And the choir said...AMEN!


 
And the congregation clapped and cheered.


----------



## Laziza

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> No, people hear what you're saying.... Not what they want to hear.
> Just know how condescending you are coming off and own it.



I own what I said - that Kim acted mean and unreasonable when she kicked her mom out from her wedding. Especially after being all fake on asking her and the father's approval on the marriage during the ceremony.
They have played their part well during that ceremony, Kim did not need them anymore, so she used this one pathetic reason to ask them to leave and to keep enjoying her wedding.

That's fake and trashy to me.

I might sound condescending to you but I know what I mean, and if you guys all keep choosing understanding me in your own way and even being insecure and aggressive about this, that's your choice.


----------



## addisonshopper

^ give it a rest already. Your sounding like a broken record.  You got to know when to hold and fold them .


----------



## bagnshoofetish




----------



## bagnshoofetish

Laziza said:


> .... being insecure and aggressive about this, that's your choice.



:weird:


----------



## Swanky

now we're insecure? You're really reaching . . .


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

Laziza said:


> Of course I was not referring to kissing for good bye. But the way it was done.
> 
> It just didn't look like father-kissing-his-daughter type of moment. Especially if the age difference is like 10 years.



Gotta respectfully disagree.  It looks like a regular kiss any parent would give a child, nothing sexual about it.  Also, don't see what the age difference has to do it!


----------



## KathyB

Laziza said:


> I own what I said - that Kim acted mean and unreasonable when she kicked her mom out from her wedding. Especially after being all fake on asking her and the father's approval on the marriage during the ceremony. They have played their part well during that ceremony, Kim did not need them anymore, so she used this one pathetic reason to ask them to leave and to keep enjoying her wedding.


The only person being unreasonable in that scenario was Karen and her unsubstantiated refusal to use the $5k porta-potty.  Sure, she and her sister have used the inside bathrooms before, but this was a party, a gathering of many people and I believe FOR ONE EVENING, Karen and her sister could have made the utmost sacrifice and used the damn porta potty.



Laziza said:


> That's fake and trashy to me.


Fake and trashy? Why? Because she wanted to spare the rest of her wedding guests from the outbursts her dear drunk mother was making and a huge spectacle of herself and embarrassing everyone?



Laziza said:


> I might sound condescending to you but I know what I mean, and if you guys all keep choosing understanding me in your own way and even being insecure and aggressive about this, that's your choice.



I don't think anyone understands you and what does insecurity or aggressiveness have to do with this?


----------



## Laziza

KathyB said:


> The only person being unreasonable in that scenario was Karen and her unsubstantiated refusal to use the $5k porta-potty.  Sure, she and her sister have used the inside bathrooms before, but this was a party, a gathering of many people and I believe FOR ONE EVENING, Karen and her sister could have made the utmost sacrifice and used the damn porta potty.
> 
> 
> Fake and trashy? Why? Because she wanted to spare the rest of her wedding guests from the outbursts her dear drunk mother was making and a huge spectacle of herself and embarrassing everyone?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone understands you and what does insecurity or aggressiveness have to do with this?



I really don't want to go through all that again.



That show really must NOT go on.


----------



## cjy

bagnshoofetish said:


> View attachment 1763643


May I add

ullhair:


----------



## Laziza

addisonshopper said:


> ^ give it a rest already. Your sounding like a broken record.  You got to know when to hold and fold them .



Thank you so much for your very kind words.
I'm replying to the posts addressed to me out of politeness. Have you noticed?


----------



## guccimamma

sgj99 said:


> for me also ...
> the older i get the more i realize i don't need people who pretend to be my friends.



if my husband and i got married today, i think i would invite 10-15 people...tops.

and i'd put a port a potty in the yard


----------



## Michele26

guccimamma said:


> if my husband and i got married today, i think i would invite 10-15 people...tops.
> 
> and i'd put a port a potty in the yard



Will you get the one that cost $5,000?


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Laziza said:


> I really don't want to go through all that again.
> .



neither do we.  trust me.


----------



## Swanky

:giggles: ahhh, but I think you do 



Laziza said:


> I really don't want to go through all that again.
> 
> 
> 
> That show really must NOT go on.


----------



## addisonshopper

Laziza said:
			
		

> Thank you so much for your very kind words.
> I'm replying to the posts addressed to me out of politeness. Have you noticed?



Your welcome.  I have noticed everything. And like I said you have to know when to hold em and when to fold em.  You made a very dumb statement that offended a lot of people and instead of owning up to it you choose to defend and go on the defense about it.   And continue to try and reason and rationalize your blanket statement against Americans or american culture So clearly yeah I have noticed. It's time to let it go and move on. Simple as that.  So that's all I will say. I don't entertain nonsense and ignorance. and before you jump that wagon I'm not calling you or anyone else ignorant.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

Oh F.F's Sake.


----------



## pollinilove

some porta potty are nice  we went to a party for the military they had a nice one like kim had


----------



## Aimee3

KathyB said:


> The only person being unreasonable in that scenario was Karen and her unsubstantiated refusal to use the $5k porta-potty.  Sure, she and her sister have used the inside bathrooms before, but this was a party, a gathering of many people and I believe FOR ONE EVENING, *Karen and her sister could have made the utmost sacrifice and used the damn porta potty.*



lol, or if they didn't want to use the porta potty, then maybe they shouldn't have drunk so much!


----------



## sgj99

okay, i finally caught the final episode with Kim and Kroy having Karen escorted out.  my observation is:  Kim's father Joe was super calm about it and Kim was very quick to shut down her mom's behavior.   so ... this tells me that they are used to mom's erratic behavior.  it's probably been going on for years and related to either alcohol abuse or drug abuse.  they just seemed so calm, like it was expected.


----------



## DC-Cutie

sgj99 said:


> okay, i finally caught the final episode with Kim and Kroy having Karen escorted out.  my observation is:  Kim's father Joe was super calm about it and Kim was very quick to shut down her mom's behavior.   so ... this tells me that they are used to mom's erratic behavior.  it's probably been going on for years and related to either alcohol abuse or drug abuse.  they just seemed so calm, like it was expected.



you're right, I think they're used to it.  Sad...


----------



## Swanky




----------



## guccimamma

guccimamma said:


> if my husband and i got married today, i think i would invite 10-15 people...tops.
> 
> and i'd put a port a potty in the yard



heck no, i'd get one of the big blue ones and put it in the driveway 

actually one of my dreams is for my husband to have an outdoor toilet...just a toilet outside with some sort of a wooden screen around it...we could just hose it down. he could also have a little sink and a shower....like a little zen camping retreat.


----------



## rockhollow

guccimamma said:


> heck no, i'd get one of the big blue ones and put it in the driveway
> 
> actually one of my dreams is for my husband to have an outdoor toilet...just a toilet outside with some sort of a wooden screen around it...we could just hose it down. he could also have a little sink and a shower....like a little zen camping retreat.


 
yuck,yuck, I'd like the same thing please.


----------



## lemonsherry

just watched the episode and just read through this thread

someone commented that the people who think what kim did was so horrible must have all had good mothers, and it struck me so much, because I immediately 'got' Kim's decision largely because of my experiences with my own mother. some of us just understand the dynamics of not being fortunate enough to have that hallowed 'mother-daughter relationship', and so we get it. one of the sucky things of not having that relationship is also having to repeatedly deal with outsiders throughout your life and having to explain to them those dynamics, or why you relate the way you do to your mother, or deal with them treating you like an alien or a reincarnation of the devil when they find out that you've made the conscious decision--like kim did--to cut off the crap. for some reason, no matter how observably toxic the mother's behaviour is, the child (and especially the daughters) are expected to not only grin and bear it, but to worship at the altar of their mother's feet with no regard to their own emotional health.

 the good thing is that some of us can bypass other people's opinions of something they'll never understand, and I think that's why Kim could do what she did at the reception and not bat an eye--as much as is possible, she has transcended it all. Good on her!


----------



## jiffer

lemonsherry said:


> just watched the episode and just read through this thread
> 
> someone commented that the people who think what kim did was so horrible must have all had good mothers, and it struck me so much, because I immediately 'got' Kim's decision largely because of my experiences with my own mother. some of us just understand the dynamics of not being fortunate enough to have that hallowed 'mother-daughter relationship', and so we get it. one of the sucky things of not having that relationship is also having to repeatedly deal with outsiders throughout your life and having to explain to them those dynamics, or why you relate the way you do to your mother, or deal with them treating you like an alien or a reincarnation of the devil when they find out that you've made the conscious decision--like kim did--to cut off the crap. for some reason, no matter how observably toxic the mother's behaviour is, the child (and especially the daughters) are expected to not only grin and bear it, but to worship at the altar of their mother's feet with no regard to their own emotional health.
> 
> the good thing is that some of us can bypass other people's opinions of something they'll never understand, and I think that's why Kim could do what she did at the reception and not bat an eye--as much as is possible, she has transcended it all. Good on her!


 
I totally agree.


----------



## sandc

lemonsherry said:


> just watched the episode and just read through this thread
> 
> someone commented that the people who think what kim did was so horrible must have all had good mothers, and it struck me so much, because I immediately 'got' Kim's decision largely because of my experiences with my own mother. some of us just understand the dynamics of not being fortunate enough to have that hallowed 'mother-daughter relationship', and so we get it. *one of the sucky things of not having that relationship is also having to repeatedly deal with outsiders throughout your life and having to explain to them those dynamics, or why you relate the way you do to your mother, or deal with them treating you like an alien or a reincarnation of the devil when they find out that you've made the conscious decision*--like kim did--to cut off the crap. for some reason, no matter how observably toxic the mother's behaviour is, the child (and especially the daughters) are expected to not only grin and bear it, but to worship at the altar of their mother's feet with no regard to their own emotional health.
> 
> the good thing is that some of us can bypass other people's opinions of something they'll never understand, and I think that's why Kim could do what she did at the reception and not bat an eye--as much as is possible, she has transcended it all. Good on her!


 
I agree with your entire post, especially the bold.  It's hard enough to deal with having drawn a short straw when it comes to a relationship with a bad mother. Being judged by outsiders makes it that much worse.


----------



## KathyB

If anyone else besides me is watching.....

I'm beginning to believe Kim and Kroy's house is/was Chateau Sheree.


----------



## Aluxe

KathyB said:


> If anyone else besides me is watching.....
> 
> I'm beginning to believe Kim and Kroy's house is/was Chateau Sheree.




lol!

:lolots:

I'm not watching but may have to based on your comment.


----------



## Belle49

Just started watching but oh my goodness is KJ just so darn cute.


----------



## Longchamp

I watched.  She has two great daughters.  

Kroy is in the show more than I expected, which was a good thing.


----------



## Belle49

KathyB said:


> If anyone else besides me is watching.....
> 
> I'm beginning to believe Kim and Kroy's house is/was Chateau Sheree.




I think you're right about it being Chateau Sheree. Looks like it. Crazy

Her girls have gotten very pretty and the boys are just perfect. I saw in previews they are at doctors because they want another girl.


----------



## KathyB

Belle49 said:


> I think you're right about it being Chateau Sheree. Looks like it. Crazy
> 
> Her girls have gotten very pretty and the boys are just perfect. I saw in previews they are at doctors because they want another girl.



That house had a LOT of mold, which makes me believe that it is Sheree's place because the least photo I saw of it, the construction had pretty much stopped because of *$$$* reasons and considering how much rain was in the southeast region (I live 125 north of ATL), it makes sense that a unfinished house exposed to that much water over a long period of time would develop serious mold problems.


----------



## needloub

First, she takes Kandi's baby name and now the dream home of Sheree j/k lol!


----------



## lulilu

Sheree's house is right on the road.  This one isn't.  There is a bus stop in front of her house and it's on a busy street.


----------



## KathyB

lulilu said:


> Sheree's house is right on the road.  This one isn't.  There is a bus stop in front of her house and it's on a busy street.



Yea, that's true.  That design must be very popular with new home construction these days.


----------



## addisonshopper

I missed it.  I will catch up on the episodes. I find Kim very entertaining. I kind of like her and Kroy together they have grown on me


----------



## hmfishy

I love this show! When Kim was on RHOA, she drove me crazy. But there's something about watching her with her family that makes her more... real, I think. I love the conversations Kim and Brielle have, they're usually hilarious.


----------



## needloub

lulilu said:


> Sheree's house is right on the road.  This one isn't.  There is a bus stop in front of her house and it's on a busy street.



Oh, I knew they were different homes.  I was just joking about her taking Kandi's baby name and Sheree's home.  I wonder if she would have been friends with Kenya lol!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Brielle is growing up quite beautifully.


----------



## DC-Cutie

So I watched the segment where Kim talks about her mother writing the tell all book. She's furious that her mother would claim she's a stripper!! She said "how does that look for my daughters?"  Uhhmm, isn't this the same woman that prided herself in being a mistress?  She didn't seem to worry how that looked. 

Sorry, I'd rather be a stripper than a mistress...anyday!


----------



## Belle49

She may be annoying but she did get a good man


----------



## Belle49

DC-Cutie said:


> So I watched the segment where Kim talks about her mother writing the tell all book. She's furious that her mother would claim she's a stripper!! She said "how does that look for my daughters?"  Uhhmm, isn't this the same woman that prided herself in being a mistress?  She didn't seem to worry how that looked.
> 
> Sorry, I'd rather be a stripper than a mistress...anyday!



Agree


----------



## addisonshopper

Kim's scenes with Kroy don't seem genuine. You can tell he is smitten but I just don't get "I'm madly in love with Kroy" from Kim. Maybe it's just her personality and she has built up walls.  I kinda like the show. And when did her and Shaun become BFF and know each other for years.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kim can't keep the same staff to save her life. I mean how many nannies has she gone through and why does the family need Shaun, they stylist?


----------



## KathyB

I love the conversations she has with KJ at the beginning of each show.  He has such a good personality.  I cracked up when Kim put her finger to her lips and said "sshhh" and KJ did the same thing.  

I find the show pretty entertaining.  I believe Kim is mad about Kroy, but she has more "experience" than he does, so she is maybe a bit apprehensive.  

Thumbs up to her for being on camera without makeup!


----------



## sarahloveslouis

KathyB said:


> I love the conversations she has with KJ at the beginning of each show. He has such a good personality. I cracked up when Kim put her finger to her lips and said "sshhh" and KJ did the same thing.
> 
> I find the show pretty entertaining. I believe Kim is mad about Kroy, but she has more "experience" than he does, so she is maybe a bit apprehensive.
> 
> Thumbs up to her for being on camera without makeup!


 
I absolutely agree!!!!


----------



## michie

Did she really give Kroy that portrait they showed in the preview? That artist must've spent daaaayyyyys on Kroy's gums.


----------



## KathyB

michie said:


> Did she really give Kroy that portrait they showed in the preview? That artist must've spent daaaayyyyys on Kroy's gums.



That was a nice drawing, though.


----------



## susieserb

Okay ya'll talked me into DVR'ing past and present epi's.  I thought there's no way I will watch Kim the clown's own show, (I feel the same way about NeNe)..but there are two sides to every story (heck maybe even three?)>


----------



## sarahloveslouis

I enjoy the show and I say that with NO shame whatsoever. It actually is pretty much DRAMA-FREE! 

....and although I never thought I would say this, Kim seems to be the most REAL of any of the housewives past or present (yes, wigs and all, she comes across as a real person IMO).


----------



## Florasun

I just watched my first episode - it was the one where she plans the one year anniversary celebration. I'm surprised that I actually enjoyed it. Her daughters and KJ are adorable and there was none of the malicious backbiting that goes on in the other housewife shows. (At least not in this episode)


----------



## Florasun

sarahloveslouis said:


> I enjoy the show and I say that with NO shame whatsoever. It actually is pretty much DRAMA-FREE!
> 
> ....and although I never thought I would say this, Kim seems to be the most REAL of any of the housewives past or present *(yes, wigs and all, she comes across as a real person IMO*).



I know what you mean. I think so too.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

I like this show also.  Kim can actually be pretty funny and all the kids are adorable.  Kroy seems to really love her, I think she is very lucky to have him.


----------



## KathyB

I like the interaction between Kroy, Kim and all the kids.  They're a real family.  I'm also loving the fact that Kroy is putting his foot down with Brielle getting a car.  I agree with him that she's done nothing to EARN the car.  Her grades are horrible and based on the preview for next week, she's not that anxious to improve them.  Kim better step back and let Kroy be the heavy for this one.


----------



## lucywife

I like the show, I didn't expect it to be that good, Kim is a high maintenance, yes, but she is very entertaining, she really did hit the jackpot with Kroy, I think watching him around Kim and the kids make this show different than other "wives' realities". Shaun's face expressions and comments are hilarious btw. "You are here. In a jumpsuit."
I wonder if Kim's psychic is right about a baby girl in the future, did anybody notice how happy Kroy was when Rose said that they will have another child?


----------



## KathyB

lucywife said:


> I like the show, I didn't expect it to be that good, Kim is a high maintenance, yes, but she is very entertaining, she really did hit the jackpot with Kroy, I think watching him around Kim and the kids make this show different than other "wives' realities". Shaun's face expressions and comments are hilarious btw. "You are here. In a jumpsuit."
> I wonder if Kim's psychic is right about a baby girl in the future, did anybody notice how happy Kroy was when Rose said that they will have another child?



Her psychic was right about KJ, but she was wrong about the Falcons making it the Super Bowl.  However, she was right about Kroy's parents not really liking Kim much and the part about a stressful situation with Kim right now (well, then).  

I enjoy the show.  I've always been a Kim fan, but I think she's a lot more entertaining on her own show than she was on RH of ATL.

BTW...I see you live in Boston... I'm keeping everyone there in my prayers and hoping the healing is happening within your city.


----------



## lucywife

KathyB said:


> Her psychic was right about KJ, but she was wrong about the Falcons making it the Super Bowl.  However, she was right about Kroy's parents not really liking Kim much and the part about a stressful situation with Kim right now (well, then).
> 
> *I enjoy the show.  I've always been a Kim fan, but I think she's a lot more entertaining on her own show than she was on RH of ATL.*
> 
> BTW...I see you live in Boston... I'm keeping everyone there in my prayers and hoping the healing is happening within your city.



Definitely! She was out of place there, I'm surprised she lasted as long as she did. 

Thank you for your prayers, Kathy. Boston is strong.


----------



## bergafer3

I love watching when she has her psychic on! 
She really did hit the jackpot with kroy! He really loves her, and her daughters.


----------



## pquiles

Florasun said:


> I just watched my first episode - it was the one where she plans the one year anniversary celebration. I'm surprised that I actually enjoyed it. Her daughters and KJ are adorable and there was none of the malicious backbiting that goes on in the other housewife shows. (At least not in this episode)



We have watched all the episodes?  I soooo wanted not to like the show.  wanted to ignore it, but... I actually do like what I have seen so far.


----------



## Florasun

pquiles said:


> We have watched all the episodes?  I soooo wanted not to like the show.  wanted to ignore it, but... I actually do like what I have seen so far.



Hiya doll! This is the only episode I have watched. I will try to catch another to see if it holds up. The "Real Housewives" franchise has gotten so over the top ugly and ridiculous that I'm not watching them, so i need to find a new show.


----------



## Tiny_T

I just started watching too. Gosh Kim has a beautiful family. KJ is super cute. I'm enjoying Kim in a mom role. During housewives franchise we didn't see that side of her. Also she seems to have matured so much. I'm enjoying the show. Also I love that Kroy brings normalcy to the family


----------



## Tiny_T

Ok I just had to make another comment.  The anniversary episode was nice but, but, but....I do really like the picture that Kim had made of Kroy. He is so handsome and really a realistic picture could have been so great. Instead the picture looked like a fuzzy painting. All Kim's pictures of herself are more like a photograph and done in great detail. I realize she wanted it to be a surprise so maybe that is why she did the painting....but I do not really like it. Other than that the anniversary planning was sweet and she did a great job.


----------



## Jahpson

Kroy is the star of this show. I love how he is trying to bring stability to Kim and the family.


----------



## KathyB

Jahpson said:


> Kroy is the star of this show. I love how he is trying to bring stability to Kim and the family.



I agree.  His influence has been amazing on all of them.  I also love how he PUTS HIS FOOT DOWN when it comes to those girls, especially Brielle.


----------



## Belle49

Kroy is pretty darn sexy (ha) She really did luck out and got herself a GOOD man! I enjoy the show as well, she's less annoying. Kroy adopting the girls just shows what kind of man he really is.


----------



## Longchamp

I've been watching also.  Good show , much less drama and childish fighting than the other RHO franchise.


----------



## Jahpson

KathyB said:


> I agree.  His influence has been amazing on all of them.  I also love how he PUTS HIS FOOT DOWN when it comes to those girls, especially Brielle.



agreed. Kroy was the best thing that could ever happened to Kim. I love how he is devoted to raising her girls! Rarity indeed


----------



## BellaVita85

Belle49 said:


> She may be annoying but she did get a good man


 
That she did!! She is very lucky, he is great. I love this show though; and how ridiculous she is.


----------



## KathyB

Bravo really hit a home run with this show.


----------



## Belle49

Surprised it didn't come out sooner...three years later....

http://www.gumbumper.com/did-kroy-b...ak/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## DC-Cutie

Belle49 said:


> Surprised it didn't come out sooner...three years later....
> 
> http://www.gumbumper.com/did-kroy-b...ak/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter



While I can see it being true, why now?


----------



## Belle49

DC-Cutie said:


> While I can see it being true, why now?



15 minutes of fame?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Belle49 said:


> 15 minutes of fame?



Well, that train left the station years ago.


----------



## Belle49

Well she must want something


----------



## KathyB

This just NOW comes out?  Over 3 years later?  I'm not surprised that Kroy had a girlfriend when he and Kim met, but he obviously broke it off with this girl to be with Kim.  So, what is this from the girlfriend?  Scorned girlfriend's sour grapes?  Can't really call it cheating on Kim if they weren't an official couple then.


----------



## GTOFan

I'm probably in the minority but I think this show is cute!


----------



## pquiles

Florasun said:


> Hiya doll! This is the only episode I have watched. I will try to catch another to see if it holds up. The "Real Housewives" franchise has gotten so over the top ugly and ridiculous that I'm not watching them, so i need to find a new show.



Hi Flora!!!  i think you'll like it.  I am liking Kim and Kroy together.


----------



## Florasun

pquiles said:


> Hi Flora!!!  i think you'll like it.  I am liking Kim and Kroy together.



Yes, Kroy seems really down to earth. I saw a clip from an episode where he was asking what Brielle (?) had accomplished to deserve a car at 16. I hope he stuck to his guns and didn't buy her one!


----------



## pquiles

Kim was trying hard to soften him up, but he wasn't budging.  Brielle's going tp get a gold Honda w/gold rims.


----------



## KathyB

I feel bad for Kim and her family over this lawsuit.  Her parents are really taking the wedding eviction to a level that no parent should ever go with their child, regardless of how old the child is.


----------



## lulilu

Kim's mother is a complete psychotic nut!  She is jealous of Kim and wants to be the center of attention.  I can't believe what the mother and father -- who are nobodies -- have done to try to get on tv.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I feel like there is a BIG chunk of the story we are missing and since this is Kims show, I'm sure we will never get the full story...


----------



## KathyB

lulilu said:


> Kim's mother is a complete psychotic nut!  She is jealous of Kim and wants to be the center of attention.  I can't believe what the mother and father -- who are nobodies -- have done to try to get on tv.


She is jealous of Kim and that really came out during the wedding planning.  Her mother took advantage of every situation and tried to turn it around and into a "Karen" moment.  Kroy's Mother was so calm and easy going and Karen is this jealous psycho who wants the attention on herself instead of letting her daughter have her wedding day.


DC-Cutie said:


> I feel like there is a BIG chunk of the story we are missing and since this is Kims show, I'm sure we will never get the full story...


I agree with you to a point.  I believe this lawsuit has its roots from what happened at the wedding, but it wasn't long afterward that Karen started with the mudslinging.  I think we've probably heard the majority of the events that has led to this lawsuit.  There could be more and they may come out during the mediation.  It's so absurd to think that all this stems from not being able to use the bathroom in the house at the wedding.


----------



## addisonshopper

I'm having a hard time feeling sorry for Kim. When you decided to kick your mom and dad from your wedding you sealed the deal.  She is crying they are my flesh and blood how could they do this , I'm sure they felt the same way when they were asked to leave their daughters wedding.   Yeah yeah yeah she woke the baby up at the wedding ,they had Nannys get over it. 
Something is missing here big time.


----------



## tonij2000

addisonshopper said:


> I'm having a hard time feeling sorry for Kim. When you decided to kick your mom and dad from your wedding you sealed the deal.  She is crying they are my flesh and blood how could they do this , I'm sure they felt the same way when they were asked to leave their daughters wedding.   Yeah yeah yeah she woke the baby up at the wedding ,they had Nannys get over it.
> Something is missing here big time.



ITA!

I haven't followed this show but did see parts of a Thanksgiving day episode the other day and it is so not cute for a grown, married woman with 4 kids to be clueless about meal preparation.


----------



## KathyB

addisonshopper said:


> I'm having a hard time feeling sorry for Kim. When you decided to kick your mom and dad from your wedding you sealed the deal.  She is crying they are my flesh and blood how could they do this , I'm sure they felt the same way when they were asked to leave their daughters wedding.   Yeah yeah yeah she woke the baby up at the wedding ,they had Nannys get over it.
> Something is missing here big time.



Kim kicked her Mother out, not her Father.  He left because he felt he had to go with Karen, but aside from that.....Kim told Karen to leave her house because she was being belligerent and rude.  Kim didn't sue them because of it.  Once again, for a grand final time, Karen wanted to be the center of attention and give the impression to her sister that she was ABOVE the security guards, was mega-important and like she had carte blanche over the house, which she did not.  If she had of, she would not have had to resort to forcing her way past the security, tipping and sneaking upstairs, drunk laughing and giggling and peeing.  Kim had every right to be pi$$ed off.


----------



## Belle49

tonij2000 said:


> ITA!
> 
> I haven't followed this show but did see parts of a Thanksgiving day episode the other day and it is so not cute for a grown, married woman with 4 kids to be clueless about meal preparation.


 

A lot of grown married woman with kids can't cook to save their lives. She ain't the first or last and at the end there it turned out good


----------



## tonij2000

Belle49 said:


> A lot of grown married woman with kids can't cook to save their lives. She ain't the first or last and at the end there it turned out good



That's your opinion, mine hasn't changed.


----------



## Belle49

tonij2000 said:


> That's your opinion, mine hasn't changed.



Not an opinion it's a fact and nobody is telling you to change yours (sensitive much?) The reality is a lot of women with families can't cook. You can knock Kim I don't care but she isn't the only one.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Belle49 said:


> Not an opinion it's a fact and nobody is telling you to change yours (sensitive much?) The reality is a lot of women with families can't cook. You can knock Kim I don't care but she isn't the only one.



Yeah, she's not the only one. But, it does seem strange. You'd think she would know the basics, but she doesn't. 

Eating out is fun for kids, but we all know its not healthy.


----------



## KathyB

Belle49 said:


> Not an opinion it's a fact and nobody is telling you to change yours (sensitive much?) The reality is a lot of women with families can't cook. You can knock Kim I don't care but she isn't the only one.



That's true.....remember DeShawn?  She couldn't cook and she had small kids and a husband.  She knew she couldn't cook, so she hired one.


----------



## DC-Cutie

KathyB said:


> That's true.....remember DeShawn?  She couldn't cook and she had small kids and a husband.  She knew she couldn't cook, so she hired one.



Same for Adrienne maloof


----------



## KathyB

DC-Cutie said:


> Same for Adrienne maloof



TBH, I can't remember any of the RH on any of the franchises actually cooking an entire meal for their family!


----------



## DC-Cutie

KathyB said:


> TBH, I can't remember any of the RH on any of the franchises actually cooking an entire meal for their family!



She actually confessed to not being able to cook.


----------



## KathyB

DC-Cutie said:


> She actually confessed to not being able to cook.



I remember DeShawn saying that, too.


----------



## pquiles

KathyB said:


> Kim kicked her Mother out, not her Father.  He left because he felt he had to go with Karen, but aside from that.....Kim told Karen to leave her house because she was being belligerent and rude.  Kim didn't sue them because of it.  Once again, for a grand final time, Karen wanted to be the center of attention and give the impression to her sister that she was ABOVE the security guards, was mega-important and like she had carte blanche over the house, which she did not.  If she had of, she would not have had to resort to forcing her way past the security, tipping and sneaking upstairs, drunk laughing and giggling and peeing.  Kim had every right to be pi$$ed off.



Agreed.  Being a MOB doesn't mean you disrespect or disobey rules set by your daughter and her hubby.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

I think Yolanda (RH), was the only one I ever saw cook, lol
Did you hear how her daughter was thinking of googling "how to peel potatoes?"


----------



## Longchamp

DC-Cutie said:


> I feel like there is a BIG chunk of the story we are missing and since this is Kims show, I'm sure we will never get the full story...


 
This could be said for all the housewives, if we are to believe the the Porsha and Slash manipulation.  That one takes the cake IMO, Kim's got a long way to go to beat that.


----------



## Jahpson

KathyB said:


> I feel bad for Kim and her family over this lawsuit.  Her parents are really taking the wedding eviction to a level that no parent should ever go with their child, regardless of how old the child is.




I know that Kim has to be really hurt. Like seriously not scripted. Your own parents? Then to find out your father...your first love and teacher is bad mouthing you to the press. The press? For real? Devastating 

I'm not a huge fan of Kim, but no one deserves that treatment.


----------



## disney16

addisonshopper said:


> I'm having a hard time feeling sorry for Kim. When you decided to kick your mom and dad from your wedding you sealed the deal.  She is crying they are my flesh and blood how could they do this , I'm sure they felt the same way when they were asked to leave their daughters wedding.   Yeah yeah yeah she woke the baby up at the wedding ,they had Nannys get over it.
> Something is missing here big time.




I agree!


----------



## disney16

Jahpson said:


> I know that Kim has to be really hurt. Like seriously not scripted. Your own parents? Then to find out your father...your first love and teacher is bad mouthing you to the press. The press? For real? Devastating
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of Kim, but no one deserves that treatment.





I don't feel sorry for Kim at all. I know she wants to protect her family from gossip and the media but when you're on TV that's what happens. I just can't imagine putting all my family business out there and putting my kids at risk over a paycheck. 

I'm sure I'm being over dramatic but the best thing she could do for her kids is to take them off TV.


----------



## Florasun

.
Saw this photo and thought of Kim in a few years, LOL!


----------



## pquiles

Florasun said:


> View attachment 2187401
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Saw this photo and thought of Kim in a few years, LOL!



Wow!  You mean that isn't Kim?


----------



## Florasun

pquiles said:


> Wow!  You mean that isn't Kim?



LOL! No, it could be her sister, though. I don't think Kim smokes anymore.


----------



## DC-Cutie

That will be Kim in a few years!


----------



## KathyB

Kim's mother really thought Kroy would want her if she wore a bikini around him and claims Kim forbid her to?  That's such a crock.


----------



## addisonshopper

DC-Cutie said:


> Yeah, she's not the only one. But, it does seem strange. You'd think she would know the basics, but she doesn't.
> 
> Eating out is fun for kids, but we all know its not healthy.



Clean out your inbox honey. I was trying to send you a message


----------



## AEGIS

lulilu said:


> Kim's mother is a complete psychotic nut!  She is jealous of Kim and wants to be the center of attention.  I can't believe what the mother and father -- who are nobodies -- have done to try to get on tv.





DC-Cutie said:


> I feel like there is a BIG chunk of the story we are missing and since this is Kims show, I'm sure we will never get the full story...





IA w/DC Cutie. I don't believe Kim's side of the story completely. Her mother could have ridden her coat tail YEARS earlier.


----------



## AEGIS

KathyB said:


> Kim kicked her Mother out, not her Father.  He left because he felt he had to go with Karen, but aside from that.....Kim told Karen to leave her house because she was being belligerent and rude. * Kim didn't sue them because of it.*  Once again, for a grand final time, Karen wanted to be the center of attention and give the impression to her sister that she was ABOVE the security guards, was mega-important and like she had carte blanche over the house, which she did not.  If she had of, she would not have had to resort to forcing her way past the security, tipping and sneaking upstairs, drunk laughing and giggling and peeing.  Kim had every right to be pi$$ed off.




lol what would she have sued them for?

Idk if I could be that mad at my mom over where she wanted to pee tbh. 

her dad RIGHTLY left with his wife. you're not gonna kick my spouse out and expect me to stay and chill even if you are my daughter.


----------



## KathyB

AEGIS said:


> lol what would she have sued them for?
> 
> Idk if I could be that mad at my mom over where she wanted to pee tbh.
> 
> her dad RIGHTLY left with his wife. you're not gonna kick my spouse out and expect me to stay and chill even if you are my daughter.



This whole lawsuit is based on KAREN's bruised ego in being kicked out of Kim's wedding because of KAREN's drunk and belligerent behavior.  She pushed her way past security against directives from Kim and Kroy.  That could be considered trespassing.  I believe for ONE NIGHT, Karen could have pi$$ed in the $5,000 porta-potty.  Also, based on what I saw, Papa Joe was having a pretty good time at the party and in all honesty, I don't think he really wanted to leave with Karen, he was just "expected" to leave with Karen.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Like I said, there is WAY more to this story.....


----------



## Belle49

How much money are these two making that they can have more kids etc..etc...


----------



## summer2815

Belle49 said:


> How much money are these two making that they can have more kids etc..etc...



This is what I want to know!  How can they afford all of this?


----------



## KathyB

DC-Cutie said:


> Like I said, there is WAY more to this story.....


I agree, there is much more than what we've been allowed to hear, but I don't believe it's because of Bravo's editing department.  The Judge in the case may have issued a gag order to keep it out of the media.


Belle49 said:


> How much money are these two making that they can have more kids etc..etc...


While they were at the OB/GYN's office, Kim commented during one of the solo comment blips that they could afford to have another baby, and why not go ahead and do it.  Only Kim and Kroy know their finances.


----------



## DC-Cutie

If a gag was issued, Kim wouldn't be talking about it nor would cameras be all up in the court room.


----------



## KathyB

DC-Cutie said:


> If a gag was issued, Kim wouldn't be talking about it nor would cameras be all up in the court room.



But, that was just mediation.  The cameras weren't allowed IN during the mediation, but remember Kim's attorney saying they were going to trial now and all the things Kim couldn't do -- behavior-wise?  That was late last year or early this year and I've not seen or heard anything about the outcome of the trial, which makes me believe there has been a gag issued.  Especially since it involves minor children.


----------



## Belle49

KathyB said:


> I agree, there is much more than what we've been allowed to hear, but I don't believe it's because of Bravo's editing department.  The Judge in the case may have issued a gag order to keep it out of the media.
> 
> While they were at the OB/GYN's office, Kim commented during one of the solo comment blips that they could afford to have another baby, and why not go ahead and do it.  Only Kim and Kroy know their finances.



I know she did and I'm all for it if you can afford to have another go ahead. They seem like a great family, I wasn't knocking it just wondering where all her money comes from, I know his is football but does he make a lot?


----------



## addisonshopper

They can afford to have the kids NOW how about later when all three little ones goto college. Kroy will be far out of the nfl and Kim , well lets just say apple don't far from the tree. Looks last but so long


----------



## PetiteChou

Belle49 said:


> I know she did and I'm all for it if you can afford to have another go ahead. They seem like a great family, I wasn't knocking it just wondering where all her money comes from, I know his is football but does he make a lot?



A NFL player's annual salary can range from $1.1 million to $30 million, just depends on a lot factors.  The average annual pay without any bonuses is like $1.1 million. When they sign up for bonuses, it increases by $2-3 million. The top earners receive like $20 million, depending on what positions they play and what their bonuses are. I also think that how many practices they attend also affects their pay as well. On top of that, depending how popular the team is and how much merchandise they sell is a big factor too, such as the Dallas Cowboys.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Here is the thing:
Kroy didn't sign a big contract
He doesn't have endorsements
Nfl money isn't guaranteed

They spending like Kim still has Big Poppas money - lol


----------



## KathyB

DC-Cutie said:


> Here is the thing:
> Kroy didn't sign a big contract
> He doesn't have endorsements
> Nfl money isn't guaranteed
> 
> They spending like Kim still has Big Poppas money - lol



Still, we don't know everything about their finances.  Kroy seems to be a pretty smart man, so he probably has a good financial advisor and has made some sound financial investments.  I'm sure someone making that kind of money -- regardless of their profession -- has a financial advisor working for them.  He doesn't seem too worried whenever Kim spends money remodeling their house or with whatever else Kim spends money on, so I'm guessing he keeps pretty close tabs on their spending and knows how much disposable income they have at any given time.


----------



## Belle49

Plus I'm assuming she makes good money from Bravo


----------



## Swanky

Quick google search yields these little nuggets - pretty good money:

Newlywed housewife and pregnant mother of three, Kim Zolciak, 33, who along with  Leakes has been a cast member since the show's very first debut, is the second  highest earner, raking in $600,000 per season and an additional $150,000 bonus  if she attends the reunion show.
Kroy received $50,00 for his appearance{s}.
For the 2012 season, Kroy was 15th highest paid on his team at $2,133,333.

__________

He announced his return in a tweet, &#8220;Great News 2day!! I am happy 2 announce I will be remaining w/ the ATL Falcons. Thank U all 4 ur support and encouraging words! #*gofalcons*.&#8221;
During the negotiations, Biermann wanted a three-year contract while the team preferred a four-year deal. The deal is potentially worth $12 million.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I've always said "good money is relative", if you don't manage it well.


----------



## KathyB

I'm sure Kroy's seen his share of NFL players who have spent their *$$$ *like there's no tomorrow because of poor financial management.  Good for him for having a plan.


----------



## DC-Cutie

KathyB said:


> I'm sure Kroy's seen his share of NFL players who have spent their *$$$ *like there's no tomorrow because of poor financial management.  Good for him for having a plan.



What's his plan?


----------



## KathyB

DC-Cutie said:


> What's his plan?



To obviously let the professionals handle it!


----------



## Swanky

to pass on little old gold Honda's to Brielle instead of shiny new cars! lol!


----------



## Florasun

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Quick google search yields these little nuggets - pretty good money:
> 
> Newlywed housewife and pregnant mother of three, Kim Zolciak, 33, who along with  Leakes has been a cast member since the show's very first debut, is the second  highest earner, raking in $600,000 per season and an additional $150,000 bonus  if she attends the reunion show.
> Kroy received $50,00 for his appearance{s}.
> For the 2012 season, Kroy was 15th highest paid on his team at $2,133,333.



I read on celebrity net worth that Kim was only worth 500,000. That can't be right if she is making that much per season. They also said Nene is worth 6.5 million. I wonder if that bothers Kim? I doubt it since she seems so happy now with Kroy and her new babies, but I know it would bug the crap out of Nene if it was the other way around.


----------



## KathyB

Florasun said:


> I read on celebrity net worth that Kim was only worth 500,000. That can't be right if she is making that much per season. They also said Nene is worth 6.5 million. I wonder if that bothers Kim? I doubt it since she seems so happy now with Kroy and her new babies, but I know it would bug the crap out of Nene if it was the other way around.



I agree with you.  That $500,000 amount can't be right.  Maybe that figure was pre-"Don't Be Tardy."


----------



## DC-Cutie

KathyB said:


> To obviously let the professionals handle it!



The same way you said we don't know how they spend their money, we don't know if he had professionals to handle their money....


----------



## Swanky

I don't think that website is accurate very often.


----------



## cjy

DC-Cutie said:


> The same way you said we don't know how they spend their money, we don't know if he had professionals to handle their money....



Really where is it published that he has advisors/professionals??? Did I miss this info?  Is it assumed?


----------



## KathyB

DC-Cutie said:


> The same way you said we don't know how they spend their money, we don't know if he had professionals to handle their money....



All I'm saying is that Kroy doesn't seem overly concerned about Kim's spending.  The only thing that viewers have actually seem him set his foot down about was buying Brielle a new car, and it was because of her bad grades, not because they didn't have the money.


----------



## DC-Cutie

cjy said:


> Really where is it published that he has advisors/professionals??? Did I miss this info?  Is it assumed?



It's assumed..


----------



## Belle49

cjy said:


> Really where is it published that he has advisors/professionals??? Did I miss this info?  Is it assumed?


My DH is a retired pro athlete and they are always advised to get a financial advisor so if Kroy is smart they probably have one


----------



## disney16

Kim said Kroy has some invention that will make them lots of money. I can't remember the exact show but I think it was WWHL. I honestly still think Kim thinks in the now and not long term. Many athletes get financial advisors and go though the required financial seminars when they turn pro but still end up bankrupt.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Rumor is Kim is preggers...AGAIN!? LOL  Anyone else hear it?


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Oh and I was never a real big Kim fan, but I must say I really like her now that she is off that stupid RHoA show.  Her and Kroy are adorable together.  I hope Bravo keeps this show going. I look forward to it each Tuesday!


----------



## GTOFan

I'm really enjoying this show too.  Heard Kim's preggy with #5!


----------



## Ladybug09

Oh dang, that fool adopted her girls...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...iak-Yes-Im-pregnant--Kroys-adopted-girls.html



> Kim Zolciak has confirmed the worst kept secret in reality TV - she is expecting her fifth child.
> 
> She saved her official announcement for the season finale of her Bravo show Don&#8217;t Be Tardy on Tuesday evening.
> 
> 'It must be that athlete sperm,' Kim, 35 told her husband Kroy Biermann, 27, a defensive end for the Atlanta Falcons.
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/06/26/article-0-1A85E88F000005DC-932_306x704.jpg
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/06/26/article-0-1A85E895000005DC-192_306x704.jpg
> 
> Pregnant (but still smoking): Kim pictured over the Memorial Day weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 'This is it, though, buddy,' she insisted. (The couple have two sons Kash Kade, 10 months and Kroy Jagger, two, together).
> 
> On  Wednesday she then took to Twitter to reveal more family joy - Kroy has  officially adopted her two daughters &#8212; Brielle, 16, and Ariana, 11 &#8212;  from two previous relationships.
> 
> She  tweeted: 'Am I not the luckiest girl in the world!!!!!!??? My girls  @BrielleZolciak @arianazolciak are officially adopted by Kroy!!!!'
> A delighted Brielle added: 'i have the best dad ever @biermann71.'
> Kroy  chimed in too, writing: 'One of the happiest days of my life was the  day that @BrielleZolciak @arianazolciak legally became mine!! I love you  girls!!'
> Kim sparked pregnancy  rumours last month when she was seen in a bikini. (Despite all the  health warnings, she was still smoking at the time.)
> The  expectant mother was a surprise guest NeNe Leakes' lavish wedding over  the weekend, but kept her bump disguised in a layered black dress.
> 
> The former TV rivals have made peace since Kim's departure from the Real Housewives of Atlanta.


----------



## Longchamp

They showed the adoption ceremony on last night's show.

Kim's children make that show as well as Kroy.


----------



## Stilettolife

Does anyone else find it weird that Kroy and Brielle are 11 years apart?  She's 16 and he's 27, but he's her adopted father.  Ok.  :weird:


----------



## Longchamp

Stilettolife said:


> Does anyone else find it weird that Kroy and Brielle are 11 years apart?  She's 16 and he's 27, but he's her adopted father.  Ok.  :weird:


 
 Would it be better if he was 79 like Larry King w/ small children?  Don't really get your point.


----------



## Stilettolife

Longchamp said:


> Would it be better if he was 79 like Larry King w/ small children? Don't really get your point.


 
Nah, it's just weird having your adopted father being 11 years older than you. I know it would be weird for me. I"m 32, so it would be weird for me if my stepdad/adopted dad was 43. I'm just being honest.  

I mean that could be why Brielle has an issue with Kroy bossing her or whatever.


----------



## horse17

Belle49 said:


> My DH is a retired pro athlete and they are always advised to get a financial advisor so if Kroy is smart they probably have one


Most likely he does have a Financial advisor....but thats not  always a sure thing.....he still very young and needs to be somewhat "hands on" with his finances.....and keeping the free spending wife under control......


----------



## Longchamp

Stilettolife said:


> Nah, it's just weird having your adopted father being 11 years older than you. I know it would be weird for me. I"m 32, so it would be weird for me if my stepdad/adopted dad was 43. I'm just being honest.
> 
> I mean that could be why Brielle has an issue with Kroy bossing her or whatever.


 
Could be.  I thought she didn't like it because he doesn't say yes as quickly as her Mom.

I think he's a good father and influence on the girls.


----------



## Stilettolife

Longchamp said:


> Could be. I thought she didn't like it because he doesn't say yes as quickly as her Mom.
> 
> I think he's a good father and influence on the girls.


 
That could be it.  I agree, He's definitely a good father and influence.  That's exactly what the girls need.


----------



## Swanky

I don't see an issue w/ the ages.  Brielle pushes back because she's never had a father figure.  Kroy hasn't been remotely creepy or inappropriate so it's never been an issue to me personally.   Kim should thank her lucky stars all the time for him, he's such a good guy.  Much more mature than his age IMO.


----------



## Ladybug09

Stilettolife said:


> Does anyone else find it weird that Kroy and Brielle are 11 years apart?  She's 16 and he's 27, but he's her adopted father.  Ok.  :weird:



Yes I agree with you and find it strange too.


----------



## MJDaisy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't see an issue w/ the ages.  Brielle pushes back because she's never had a father figure.  Kroy hasn't been remotely creepy or inappropriate so it's never been an issue to me personally. *  Kim should thank her lucky stars all the time for him, he's such a good guy.*  Much more mature than his age IMO.




this.


----------



## bisbee

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't see an issue w/ the ages. Brielle pushes back because she's never had a father figure. Kroy hasn't been remotely creepy or inappropriate so it's never been an issue to me personally. Kim should thank her lucky stars all the time for him, he's such a good guy. Much more mature than his age IMO.


 
I agree 100%.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I don't know if their relationship creeps me out, but I do remember an episode (when they were just dating) and kroy came over to pick up Kim. The girls were both like "we love you kroy", gave him a hug and it just looked uncomfortable - forced almost.


----------



## tonij2000

Kroy isn't old enough to be that kids father and that makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## jinete11

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't know if their relationship creeps me out, but I do remember an episode (when they were just dating) and kroy came over to pick up Kim. The girls were both like "we love you kroy", gave him a hug and it just looked uncomfortable - forced almost.



I didn't think it looked forced as much as "needy." It made me kind of sad. It's not typical for children to say ILY to someone they've known for five minutes unless they've got serious attachment issues or other things going on.

Let's be real, Kim's spent a lot of time with the men she's dated trying to build the life she has now.  No doubt those children have gotten the short end of the stick in the midst of her hustle to find love.


----------



## jinete11

tonij2000 said:


> Kroy isn't old enough to be that kids father and that makes me uncomfortable.



For real! The scene with them walking along the beach was weird.  I mean, B's going to get to an age where the age gap won't be so much of an issue. In different circumstances B and Kroy could be dating.


----------



## DC-Cutie

jinete11 said:


> I didn't think it looked forced as much as "needy." It made me kind of sad. It's not typical for children to say ILY to someone they've known for five minutes unless they've got serious attachment issues or other things going on.
> 
> Let's be real, Kim's spent a lot of time with the men she's dated trying to build the life she has now.  No doubt those children have gotten the short end of the stick in the midst of her hustle to find love.



Yes!  Needy is a good word to describe it. 

I remember Kim saying the girls loved big poppa, had a good relationship with him, he helped them with homework, they lived together, went on trips together as a family, etc.  I'm sure she pushes  the 'needy' part.


----------



## zippie

ll-media.tmz.com/2013/06/28/0628-kim-z-splash-7.jpg

Such a low life skank!  Smoking wile preg - picture from TMZ's website.


----------



## Delta Queen

I posted this on another site, do you think that could be an electronic cigarette? No idea what they look like, but I wondered about that.


----------



## Jbb924

I'm no expert but that doesn't look electronic to me. This isn't the first picture I've seen of her smoking either. This is absolutely disgraceful. That woman is disgusting.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Damn shame, she's just puffing away with seemingly no regard to her unborn child....


----------



## horse17

if this is true, she is a pig..

and i still cant believe kroy is still with her.....there has to be something wrong with him....


----------



## DC-Cutie

horse17 said:


> if this is true, she is a pig..
> 
> and i still cant believe kroy is still with her.....there has to be something wrong with him....



I'm not buying "kroy is such a great guy, yada, yada...."


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm not buying "kroy is such a great guy, yada, yada...."


I know....looks a little too perfect....im sorry, but I just cant see him with her...imagine all the sh$T he must get from his fellow players?..


----------



## Jbb924

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm not buying "kroy is such a great guy, yada, yada...."


Me either! Kim may be entertaining for TV but she is a trashy mess. Kroy has to have something wrong with him to be into someone like that.


----------



## pinkfeet

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm not buying "kroy is such a great guy, yada, yada...."



Yep. Me either. I think he's as trashy as she is. Or .. Not sure. There is something off about him. You can tell he never liked the other housewives. Not sure if he's racist or just didn't like them personally but there's more to him and I don't buy the " he's a nice guy ".  

Even when smiles there a look he's hiding, it's not a real smile in front of others. 

Nice guy and kim don't mix. 

Whatever they are selling Im not buying not Kim and not Troy Kroy. 

 I'm sure years down the line if there are still reality gossip blogs around it will come out, what his true personality is 

Maybe when the older daughter moves out or they divorce.  But yeah, he's smarmy. Just can't put my finger on it. 

He's just not as in your face about it like Slade was. Is. Lol.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

horse17 said:


> if this is true, she is a pig..
> 
> and i still cant believe kroy is still with her.....there has to be something wrong with him....



She's always been a pig, imo, of course.


----------



## DC-Cutie

It seems like when kroy came on the scene, Kim all of a sudden became "too good".   

Whatever happened at the wedding was exasperated by Kroy. I realize that was his home, too. But he should have let Kim deal with her mother. Im sure he wouldn't have wanted Kim going in on his mother.


----------



## Longchamp

Well until I see something "smarmy" or "racist" about Kroy--I'm taking him for face value for now. 

I think there was already bad blood between Kim's Mom and her children, just rubbed off on Kroy.

Kroy reminds me of Bethenny's Jason--he didn't like her on RHONY and he expressed it out loud.  Did that make him racist too?  

Don't know how some posters come up w/ their comments????


----------



## DC-Cutie

Longchamp said:


> Don't know how some posters come up w/ their comments????



It's TV - we can all watch the same thing, but have varying views/opinions..


----------



## KathyB

Photos were false.

http://realitywives.net/blogs/kim-zolciak-pregnant-pics-false


----------



## DC-Cutie

KathyB said:


> Photos were false.
> 
> http://realitywives.net/blogs/kim-zolciak-pregnant-pics-false



What say you about her smoking in those bikini pics?  She didn't deny those....


----------



## limom

KathyB said:


> Photos were false.
> 
> http://realitywives.net/blogs/kim-zolciak-pregnant-pics-false



I am not quite sure the pics are fake as much as the photog was on private property when he took them.


----------



## pinkfeet

Longchamp said:


> Well until I see something "smarmy" or "racist" about Kroy--I'm taking him for face value for now.
> 
> I think there was already bad blood between Kim's Mom and her children, just rubbed off on Kroy.
> 
> Kroy reminds me of Bethenny's Jason--he didn't like her on RHONY and he expressed it out loud.  Did that make him racist too?
> 
> Don't know how some posters come up w/ their comments????



Um its a gossip / tv board. Drawing conclusions is what makes it keep going, if it was based on fact there would be hardly any posts. 

And sometimes you just get a feel of a person by their body language, the way they look, act, speak, play off other people, human interaction -- do you know what I mean? If you don't then I don't know how else to explain it to you. 

I said I don't know if he's racist, maybe he is maybe he isn't. 

Kroy reminds me nothing at all of Jason, at all except they are both very blank looking. 

It's the same as any gossip we talk about in any forum, like a couple cheating -- no one here actually SEE's the actual sexual act do they? But everyone sure as heck has an opinion on it. Or gee that celeb mom looks like a good mother,  from her nice pics? Cause she's smiling with such a cute baby at the pumpkin patch?? But you get a feel she's nice but you never know she could be Mommie Dearest behind closed doors. 

I just get a smarmy weird vibe from Troy, I don't from Jason and the list can go on from here to infinity and beyond..........


----------



## KathyB

DC-Cutie said:


> What say you about her smoking in those bikini pics?  She didn't deny those....





limom said:


> I am not quite sure the pics are fake as much as the photog was on private property when he took them.



I'm a non-smoker, always have been and always will be.  However, with that said, my DIL gave birth to my third grandchild last Monday.  I know she smokes.  My son never admitted or told me that she smoked during pregnancy, but I know that she did.  Although it sickens me to think she smoked while she was pregnant, I also know that nobody would have or could have forced her not to smoke, not even her OB.  She may have cut down, but she didn't stop completely.  This is how I see Kim's situation, too.  *BE IT KNOWN* that I am *not* condoning it for one second, but you cannot force someone to do something they don't want to do.


----------



## horse17

I absolutely do not condone photogs going onto private property to get a shot....nor is it right for them to track down celebs children.....however seeing Kim smoking in what is perceived to be a public place while she is so obviously pregnant, is not illegal,  but it disgusts me..

of course she has the right to do whatever she wants, and Im sure that her children wil be healthy regardless of her smoking.... its just when you choose to be in the public eye,  maybe you should try and set a better example..if not for anyone else but  for yourself....


----------



## lallybelle

DC-Cutie said:


> What say you about her smoking in those bikini pics?  She didn't deny those....




Yeah...I don't know about that. She's says they're old whatever, BUT weren't the first ones before she announced on the show taken on the vacation she was just on at the time and was tweeting about? So whether or not she's telling the truth about these newer pictures, the beach ones tell the story IMO...


----------



## slyyls

Is anyone watching?    If there is already a thread going please close this and direct me to it.

I have been watching and thinking that Kym wasn't too bad, at being a mother, and wife.
Tonight the real Kym has been revealed.    She is a trashy bingo biaych.
Poor Kroy.  They will be broke in a few years.    She will soon be pawning her LV luggage to buy herself some more scratch off's.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kroy dips and spits


----------



## Glitterandstuds

How much money do they make? I'm assuming she has her own money from RHOAL. 
But Troy doesn't seemed bothered by it at all. 
Her kids are all gorgeous and she does seem like a good mother.


----------



## rubycat

So, a bit ashamed to admit I watched last night. 

I never saw her hold the babies, even once. 
Couldn't believe KJ was using that language. That was so sad, he is going to get in so much trouble in school. 
Kim completely froze Kroy out when he tried to tell her that Brielle was basically a normal teenager. 

They will be bankrupt as soon as his career is over. I hope he's putting something aside for hisself and the kids. 

They paid with cash at the convenience store $1200 and something. Who carries that much cash, and why??  Reminded me of teresa(from NJ housewives).


----------



## Nahreen

I´m watching too. I´ve only seen the first episode though of this season. 
I too wonder what will happen if Kroy can´t play anymore. No more high income from him and Kim´s will only last as long as she has her own show. I highly doubt they have so much put aside to keep the lifestyle they now live.


----------



## summer2815

I deleted it off my DVR and will no longer tune in.  She is just so crass and gross.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm trying to figure out why she needs all that help...


----------



## Nahreen

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm trying to figure out why she needs all that help...



I can just watch my neighbors. They have two kids, 3 and 1,5 year old and a dog. One kids runs off in one direction, the second in another and the dog in a third. Then add trying to make dinner and do laundry at the same time. By the way, a third kid is coming in a months time. DH and I get exhausted just thinking about it.


----------



## needloub

rubycat said:


> So, a bit ashamed to admit I watched last night.
> 
> I never saw her hold the babies, even once.
> Couldn't believe KJ was using that language. That was so sad, he is going to get in so much trouble in school.
> Kim completely froze Kroy out when he tried to tell her that Brielle was basically a normal teenager.
> 
> They will be bankrupt as soon as his career is over. I hope he's putting something aside for hisself and the kids.
> 
> *They paid with cash at the convenience store $1200 and something. Who carries that much cash, and why??  Reminded me of teresa(from NJ housewives).*


...and we all know what is happening with Teresa and her family!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nahreen said:


> I can just watch my neighbors. They have two kids, 3 and 1,5 year old and a dog. One kids runs off in one direction, the second in another and the dog in a third. Then add trying to make dinner and do laundry at the same time. By the way, a third kid is coming in a months time. DH and I get exhausted just thinking about it.



Ok. I get that but Kim is lazy!  I haven't seen her cool a meal, she complains about the help, doesn't seem to be very hands on


----------



## ClassicFab

This show is still going?


----------



## Longchamp

Sorry to admit I'm watching, I watch for Kroy.  He is a great guy, wonder what his Mom thinks watching all this.
I was glad to see she elected the VD rather than CS during the birth of her twins, way too many sections in this country.
But sorry to see the little guys drinking Coca Cola and Pepsi.  CAVITIES and it's worrisome even in their deciduous teeth.


I think any woman would need help w/ 6 children and a husband in a cast.  
She is so trashy w/ the types of foods she feeds her kids and herself
I'm surprised Kroy doesn't make more of a fuss with what he's being fed.


----------



## Longchamp

Found Kroy's contract on ESPN, expires at end of this season.


http://espn.go.com/blog/nfcsouth/post/_/id/32102/breaking-down-biermanns-contract


I just got a look at the full details of the contract signed by Atlanta defensive end Kroy Biermann this week. 







To sum it up, the Falcons aren&#8217;t quite paying Biermann like a starter, which means they&#8217;re probably looking for one in free agency. But they paid Biermann the kind of money you&#8217;d expect for a defensive end that is likely to get pretty extensive time in the rotation. 

Biermann got a three-year deal that averages $3.05 million. He received a $3.1 million signing bonus, and will make $1.1 million in base salary this season. His cap figure for this season is $2.133 million. 

Biermann&#8217;s base salary will rise to $2.4 million in 2013, and 2.55 million in 2014.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

DC-Cutie said:


> Ok. I get that but Kim is lazy!  I haven't seen her cool a meal, she complains about the help, doesn't seem to be very hands on



Girl, she cooks-she threw some pasta in the water


----------



## krissa

Have you guys seen these bikini pics? Not bad for a woman with six kids but she looks a little too sculpted for someone who doesn't work out lol.


----------



## dooneybaby

I'm so tired of Kim's name-dropping...
The Escalade, the Mercedes, and her newborn twins absolutely have to have their own Louis Vuitton luggage. "It's tradition!" she says. 
LV luggage on a camping trip?
And she brags about how much something costs.
Did Kim really gamble away a quarter of a million dollars in the Bahamas? How tacky!
She definitely acts like someone who's not used to having expensive things.


----------



## DC-Cutie

dooneybaby said:


> She definitely acts like someone who's not used to having expensive things.



Ding ding ding!! Fist season she said 'if I die I'll be wearing Dior'

Tacky


----------



## lulilu

Tacky she may be, but she clearly (IMO) loves those kids and Kroy.  And Kroy is a great father.  They seem to share taking care of the babies and one nanny is not that much help with 4 children under 3.


----------



## jclaybo

just started watching the show, but liked her on rhoa, but have they ever said why they always drink out of SOLO cups? I mean I love a good plastic cup for a BBQ here or there but I have never once seen anyone in that house drink out of a cup that needs washing, but I guess with that many people why wash dishes but dang their trash must always be full


----------



## addisonshopper

Ok so I have been watching and I adore the show. I can sit and watch get some peace and quiet. Laugh at how crazy and lazy Kim is .  I don't hear a bunch of arguing and fighting .  I love some of her fashion and I love shun as a stylist. I follow her on Instagram . I enjoy watching the show. Some of the other shows I don't like watching anymore. They giving us women bad reps. Like we can't get along and all we do is fight.  Cheat and chase after each other's man. All races of women look bad


----------



## addisonshopper

Nobody's watching with me


----------



## DC-Cutie

I still can't get past Kroy dipping chew!!


----------



## tambles

Is it just me or does Sweetie look different now compared to back when Kim was on Housewives?


----------



## dooneybaby

OK, so Kim and Kroy are upset that people are taking their photos on the beach, but they've got Bravo cameras everywhere! Really?


----------



## bella601

dooneybaby said:


> OK, so Kim and Kroy are upset that people are taking their photos on the beach, but they've got Bravo cameras everywhere! Really?




I said the same thing!


----------



## bella601

DC-Cutie said:


> I still can't get past Kroy dipping chew!!




I thought that was disgusting


----------



## dr.pepper

^^^
Exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## Swanky

I get it. . . . She can help control what we see if Bravo shoots, she doesn't want strangers selling her unauthorized pics to the tabs.  Pics of Brielle's boobs when she's bending over or a baby getting a diaper change, etc. . . things Bravo won't show.
She can tell Bravo to turn off a camera if she wants privacy, she can't tell paps.


----------



## SouthTampa

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I get it. . . . She can help control what we see if Bravo shoots, she doesn't want strangers selling her unauthorized pics to the tabs.  Pics of Brielle's boobs when she's bending over or a baby getting a diaper change, etc. . . things Bravo won't show.
> She can tell Bravo to turn off a camera if she wants privacy, she can't tell paps.


I never thought of it that way -  very true.


----------



## MKB0925

bella601 said:


> I thought that was disgusting



Omg...I know that is all he does. ..so nasty!


----------



## bagsforme

I go to Destin often and there is never any paparazzi around.  I've never seen a celeb that they would hang out there.
They were on a private beach so how would they even know that they were there unless they were called.  

The things that Kims says are hilarious.  I giggle through the whole show.


----------



## bhurry

Ok is anyone going to comment on how she got that body after 6 kids coz I know diet can only do so much.  And also just wanted to ask when sweetie started eating healthy when the last time i saw her she was always smoking and drinking some sort of liquor.  Did i miss something?  I just started watching this show again.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bhurry said:


> Ok is anyone going to comment on how she got that body after 6 kids coz I know diet can only do so much.  And also just wanted to ask when sweetie started eating healthy when the last time i saw her she was always smoking and drinking some sort of liquor.  Did i miss something?  I just started watching this show again.



Now you know Kim has been sucked and tucked. She's allergic to working out and eating properly. She also pushes some weight loss pill.


----------



## Swanky

Kim's body didn't look great in her swimsuit.  I think she's had surgery since that show {?}
I guess she'd been wearing shapewear under her clothes.  I noticed that they showed very little of her from the chest down in her swimsuit, when we did catch a glimpse it looked  like a recently delivered mother's body to me.


----------



## addisonshopper

Um Brielle was very disrespectful to Kroy and he had this simple smile.  Kim is raising a monster.  At least Kroy is open to her not being an angel and Kim was pissed like it wasn't possible. That is going to be their breakup point.


----------



## DC-Cutie

addisonshopper said:


> Um Brielle was very disrespectful to Kroy and he had this simple smile.  Kim is raising a monster.  At least Kroy is open to her not being an angel and Kim was pissed like it wasn't possible. That is going to be their breakup point.



Or her excessive shopping


----------



## krissa

bhurry said:


> Ok is anyone going to comment on how she got that body after 6 kids coz I know diet can only do so much.  And also just wanted to ask when sweetie started eating healthy when the last time i saw her she was always smoking and drinking some sort of liquor.  Did i miss something?  I just started watching this show again.



Lipo and tummy tuck.


----------



## EMMY

bagsforme said:


> I go to Destin often and there is never any paparazzi around.  I've never seen a celeb that they would hang out there.
> They were on a private beach so how would they even know that they were there unless they were called.
> 
> The things that Kims says are hilarious.  I giggle through the whole show.


 
^OMG I do too...I can't help it I thing this show is hilarious..her comments!!! Last week she said something about OK, every one knows that when I was born I came out looking for D*ck...I was like OMG!!! I died laughing...I think she is the bomb!


----------



## DC-Cutie

So did Kim just confirm, Troy's parents don't care for her and their relationship is nonexistent?


----------



## addisonshopper

DC-Cutie said:


> So did Kim just confirm, Troy's parents don't care for her and their relationship is nonexistent?




Yes and kroy said that's why he doesn't talk to them.  Wow. The kids have no grandparents.


----------



## coconutsboston

I'm tardy for the party!  I have been looking all over for this thread, thinking, "Can it be that_ everyone_ on this forum refuses to watch this show?"  

I missed the part where they said Kroy's fam didn't care for Kim et al.  That's kind of sad that the kids are growing up with no grandparents whatsoever.


----------



## robbins65

addisonshopper said:


> Ok so I have been watching and I adore the show. I can sit and watch get some peace and quiet. Laugh at how crazy and lazy Kim is .  I don't hear a bunch of arguing and fighting .  I love some of her fashion and I love shun as a stylist. I follow her on Instagram . I enjoy watching the show. Some of the other shows I don't like watching anymore. They giving us women bad reps. Like we can't get along and all we do is fight.  Cheat and chase after each other's man. All races of women look bad


 
This!

Kim is funny and trashy at the same time.

I love Kroy.

This is a fun show with no fighting and screaming.   Maybe the Housewives shows should take notice.

I fast forward through most of the Housewives shows now.


----------



## Longchamp

I've been watching.  I like the silly humor for 30 minutes. 
Kroy is not having a a good FB season so far.   They better start saving!!


----------



## bagsforme

This show is hilarious.  

Kim looks so different.  Why is she denying a nose job??  She's fessed up to every other procedure she's done.  Why start lying now?  Its the most obvious thing she's done.  She could have gotten away with not talking about the new boobs and tummy tuck.  But the nose??  Its way to different.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bagsforme said:


> This show is hilarious.
> 
> Kim looks so different.  Why is she denying a nose job??  She's fessed up to every other procedure she's done.  Why start lying now?  Its the most obvious thing she's done.  She could have gotten away with not talking about the new boobs and tummy tuck.  But the nose??  Its way to different.



she is almost a mirror image of Lisa Hotchstein, from MIA housewives.  Her husband did the procedure...

she also had her teeth done, they now look like chicklets.


----------



## Prettyn

She looks good, money can buy you Beauty!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Prettyn said:


> She looks good, money can buy you Beauty!



is that good in the plastic, manufactured way?


----------



## Prettyn

DC-Cutie said:


> is that good in the plastic, manufactured way?


If it makes her happy, I always thought she was pretty even before all the plastic surgery.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kim is doing everything in her powers now to look like her mother as she ages


----------



## coconutsboston

Kroy looks totally different too, IMO.  Brielle got some new tatas over the summer.  Perhaps it was a family affair?


----------



## michie

Has this already started?


----------



## addisonshopper

DC-Cutie said:


> Kim is doing everything in her powers now to look like her mother as she ages




This and the chicklets. Girl by. Lmao. I can't. Lmao. She looks so plastered and fake . What she is like 15 oops 5 years older than Keoy. She gotta keep that thing tight and mean mean for Kroy.  Popped all them babies out so he couldn't afford to leave her.


----------



## addisonshopper

michie said:


> Has this already started?






Sundayv


----------



## coconutsboston

I sincerely hope this entire season isn't about whether or not Brielle will come along IF they move. That got old, fast.


----------



## barbie444

So happy it's back on. i love that family I laughed the whole time. Why is it only 30min?


----------



## lucywife

Prettyn said:


> She looks good, money can buy you Beauty!


I like her new nose better that the old one, she looks good.


----------



## bagsforme

Even Andy called her out on her nose last night on WWHL.  

Why deny??  

She's been so open about her plastic surgery.


----------



## TaylorEsq

bagsforme said:


> Even Andy called her out on her nose last night on WWHL.
> 
> Why deny??
> 
> She's been so open about her plastic surgery.


What did she say?  Still denying she got a nose job?


----------



## DC-Cutie

TaylorEsq said:


> What did she say?  Still denying she got a nose job?


 
she gave some BS story basically saying having all the kids changed the way her face looked!  girl hush!!!


It's clear she has new teeth, her eyes lifted (like a deer), her lips done (she says they are just overdrawn) and her nose shaved..


You couldn't pay Kim to tell the truth. 


I also find it disturbing that Kroy seemed close to his family before Kim, but when Andy asked if his family had warmed to her, she said they haven't really had a chance to get to know me.  Uh, it's been 3 years and 4 kids - that's plenty of time.  She has no relationship to her parents or his parents, that's really sad moreso for the children.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

They do have some gorgeous kids.


----------



## dooneybaby

coconutsboston said:


> I sincerely hope this entire season isn't about whether or not Brielle will come along IF they move. That got old, fast.


Brielle needs to go to college (even though she's a dumb as a doornail). Kim shouldn't hold her back.


----------



## dooneybaby

barbie444 said:


> So happy it's back on. i love that family I laughed the whole time. Why is it only 30min?


The only things I don't like are when Kim cusses like a sailor and then she disciplines her kids (the young boys) when they cuss! I don't think she gets it. 
And when she puts a price tag on everything. Instead of saying, "I think I'll wear my pink blouse," she'll say, "I think I'll wear my $900 Valentino blouse." That's so braggadocious, and I think people who do that aren't used to having things growing up.


----------



## Michele26

dooneybaby said:


> Brielle needs to go to college (even though she's a dumb as a doornail). Kim shouldn't hold her back.



The comment about the crab cake & the carrot cake said it all.


----------



## dooneybaby

Michele26 said:


> The comment about the crab cake & the carrot cake said it all.


I was just about to say that! 
But then again...
Remember Jessica Simpson and the comment about Chicken of the Sea tuna and how she really thought it was chicken? Now she's a fashion mogul. I guess there's always hope!


----------



## coconutsboston

Michele26 said:


> The comment about the crab cake & the carrot cake said it all.


I truly thought that had to have been staged!  Especially following the "how do trees communicate" thing.


----------



## dr.pepper

Wow does this woman have any friends that aren't paid to be around her?


----------



## BleuSaphir

Michele26 said:


> The comment about the crab cake & the carrot cake said it all.



Don't forgot her comment about "How/Do trees communicate?"


----------



## pquiles

dooneybaby said:


> The only things I don't like are when Kim cusses like a sailor and then she disciplines her kids (the young boys) when they cuss! I don't think she gets it.
> And when she puts a price tag on everything. Instead of saying, "I think I'll wear my pink blouse," she'll say, "I think I'll wear my $900 Valentino blouse." That's so braggadocious, and I think people who do that aren't used to having things growing up.




You are right about the announcement of how much something costs.  I've gotten used to hearing her say it a and am not bothered much by it.  Her intent doesn't come across as snooty or better than, she just puts the $ value out there.


----------



## floatinglili

pquiles said:


> You are right about the announcement of how much something costs.  I've gotten used to hearing her say it a and am not bothered much by it.  Her intent doesn't come across as snooty or better than, she just puts the $ value out there.




She is actually surprisingly likeable imo. 
I did take a dislike when she was so mean to her mum at the wedding - a wedding is no time to exact 'revenge' on the woman who grew you and raised you! 
But other than that she's the cutest spin on 'trashy' that I've ever seen. Drinking wine from her huge paper cups sheesh! On paper it looks terrible but on screen she's gorgeous. Her optimism is infectious!


----------



## dr.pepper

Wow I do not find her optimistic in the slightest! 

She complains with every breath she takes and she is lazy as hell.


----------



## DC-Cutie

well, she did say 'when I die I wanna be buried in Dior'....


----------



## dr.pepper

Not to be a B but does anyone else find their house mediocre for an NFL fam? 

Their kitchen is alright at best.

I do not mean the decor. Obv Kim has no taste; I mean amenities, luxe factor, etc.


----------



## DC-Cutie

dr.pepper said:


> Not to be a B but does anyone else find their house mediocre for an NFL fam?
> 
> Their kitchen is alright at best.
> 
> I do not mean the decor. Obv Kim has no taste; I mean amenities, luxe factor, etc.



well, NFL money isn't as long as say NBA or MLB money.  also Kroy isn't a starter nor does he have the endorsements coming in.

to hear kim tell it she makes more than him, allegedly.  supposedly...  

Their home looks very cookie cutter, basic amenities, builder grade.  Even though she said they completely gutted it.  Her decor style is pretty bland...


----------



## michie

Kim is gaudy and her decor very much says that. She has no taste in anything, she just likes things that are expensive.


----------



## DC-Cutie

how'd Dolly Parton say it: it cost a lot to look this cheap


----------



## floatinglili

DC-Cutie said:


> how'd Dolly Parton say it: it cost a lot to look this cheap




Some actresses channel Marilyn Monroe, Kim channels Dolly lol


----------



## coconutsboston

I love Tracy, haha!


----------



## barbie444

I't really bothers me that the little boy is cursing. But then again they curse 24/7


----------



## michie

And it didn't seem to faze them, either. SMH


----------



## na294

How can they expect their kids to not cuss if they do it all the time!

I thought it was funny that they thought having Brielle do the dishes at a restaurant would be considered working for her jeep.  If they had her consistently helping out then that could be considered earning it but every time they show Brielle she's lounging around or hanging out with her boy.


----------



## coconutsboston

barbie444 said:


> I't really bothers me that the little boy is cursing. But then again they curse 24/7


My sentiments exactly.  Kim didn't even make a motion to ask him to stop, either.


----------



## lovesbmw

coconutsboston said:


> My sentiments exactly.  Kim didn't even make a motion to ask him to stop, either.


She cusses like a sailor, she is so caught up in herself, she needs to step back and help her children to build a future for themselves.


----------



## Pinkcaviar

I like this show. It's crass and sorta trashy, but the family seems authentic. They don't seem to depict themselves to be perfect and their home is always chaotic. 

It's exhausting to just watch - all those kids - and  Kim does come off lazy, but she has the means to supporting her lifestyle...Im sure many parents of the same caliber are the same way when it comes to raising kids. They just hand them off to help, they just hide it better than her. 

Its also funny how her kids seem so different. Brielle isn't very bright, but her sister is said to be a good student. I think the little boy will be a smart cookie.


----------



## addisonshopper

I missed the first 2 episodes and I keep forgetting to set my DVR and none of the episode are on ON DEMAND... this is ridiculous to pay for these episodes


----------



## MKB0925

Pinkcaviar said:


> I like this show. It's crass and sorta trashy, but the family seems authentic. They don't seem to depict themselves to be perfect and their home is always chaotic.
> 
> It's exhausting to just watch - all those kids - and  Kim does come off lazy, but she has the means to supporting her lifestyle...Im sure many parents of the same caliber are the same way when it comes to raising kids. They just hand them off to help, they just hide it better than her.
> 
> Its also funny how her kids seem so different. Brielle isn't very bright, but her sister is said to be a good student. I think the little boy will be a smart cookie.



I feel the same way...I definitely find it very entertaining!  But one question does Kroy ever not dip?  Ewww...


----------



## coconutsboston

MKB0925 said:


> I feel the same way...I definitely find it very entertaining!  But one question does Kroy ever not dip?  Ewww...


haha, I was wondering if he just swallows it since they never allow him to be filmed with the spit cup!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I used to see him holding a cup for his spit...  gross.

I just cant imagine kissing or even being in close proximity with someone that dips


----------



## coconutsboston

Kim being an ex-smoker herself probably doesn't mind swappin' slobber with him.


----------



## TC1

^^ Isn't she still a smoker?..I know there were photos of her smoking not that long ago. I cannot stand her new awful fake teeth and terrible oompa loopa shade of fake tan.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

She's on this seasons DWTS


----------



## bagsforme

I saw the preview of them saying where he's playing football.  But of course they cut it off.  Anyone know if they are leaving atlanta?

It was hilarious when the little boy said "open the f$$&ing gate".  Its funny for tv, but in real life I would be embarrassed my little kid cursed.


----------



## 19flowers

bagsforme said:


> I saw the preview of them saying where he's playing football.  But of course they cut it off.  *Anyone know if they are leaving atlanta?
> *
> It was hilarious when the little boy said "open the f$$&ing gate".  Its funny for tv, but in real life I would be embarrassed my little kid cursed.




Kroy is still with the Falcons -- saw him in a preseason game recently


----------



## coconutsboston

Why is Kim's foundation in all of the talking heads so green-orange-gold-muddy looking?  It's like grease paint.


----------



## Sassys

I could not stop laughing last night


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I could not stop laughing last night







OMGoodness!!!   it is so much worse than i knew it would be!!!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> OMGoodness!!!   it is so much worse than i knew it would be!!!


 
Gary Busey and Paula Dean got higher scores :lolots:


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Gary Busey and Paula Dean got higher scores :lolots:






stop it!!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> stop it!!


----------



## uhpharm01

Sassys said:


> I could not stop laughing last night




I'm going to watch this


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


>






i am SOOO done with you!!!!   my head hurts!!  what a train wreck to watch!


----------



## Sassys

uhpharm01 said:


> I'm going to watch this


 

Don't eat while watching... you will be laughing your a$$ off and might choke.


----------



## uhpharm01

Sassys said:


> Don't eat while watching... you will be laughing your a$$ off and might choke.



Thanks for the tip. Oh lawd!!   Hell no!!  How the hell did she get a higher score than the ms r and b?!


----------



## Sassys

uhpharm01 said:


> Thanks for the tip. Oh lawd!!   Hell no!!  How the hell did she get a higher score than the ms r and b?!


 
Kim got 12
Victor Espinoza, Paula Deen, and Gary Busey each got 15 
Chaka got 13


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kim puts more energy into photshopping her pics, plastic surgery, smoking and drinking wine from a Solo cup than she does with her dance rehearsals


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> OMGoodness!!!   it is so much worse than i knew it would be!!!


 Wait, did you see the Jockey's reaction (he was looking like, WTF was that crap. even I did better than that) and then he was like, oh yeah, let me clap for her.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Wait, did you see the Jockey's reaction (he was looking like, WTF was that crap. even I did better than that) and then he was like, oh yeah, let me clap for her.





LMAO  you are not going to make me start watching this show!!!!


----------



## Ginger Tea

This was very sad. A deer in the headlight.


----------



## Sweetpea83

DC-Cutie said:


> Kim puts more energy into photshopping her pics, plastic surgery, smoking and drinking wine from a Solo cup than she does with her dance rehearsals


  Yeah, that was pretty damn awkward to watch..lol..


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Kim puts more energy into photshopping her pics, plastic surgery, smoking and drinking wine from a Solo cup than she does with her dance rehearsals


 
:lolots: 

I read she has been deleting all bad comments on her instagram account.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> :lolots:
> 
> I read she has been deleting all bad comments on her instagram account.



nothing new.  she's been deleting bad comments.  She knows the truth hurts


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> :lolots:
> 
> I read she has been deleting all bad comments on her instagram account.





well she will only get worse - she will have no time for practice if she is busy deleting all the bad comments!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> well she will only get worse - she will have no time for practice if she is busy deleting all the bad comments!


 
Exactly! If you don't want "negative" comments, don't make your instagram page public or better yet, don't have one.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Exactly! If you don't want "negative" comments, don't make your instagram page public or better yet, don't have one.



sh'e too vain to not have an IG or only a private one. She feeds off attention


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> sh'e too vain to not have an IG or only a private one. She feeds off attention





exactly what i was going to say!   she either deletes all the bad stuff and pretend it wasn't there or goes off when someone says something she does not like!


----------



## Ginger Tea

This Chick right here...

http://www.eonline.com/news/699497/...ing-with-the-stars-find-out-how-she-s-feeling 

Kim Zolciak is on the mend.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

TMZ is reporting she suffered a mini-stroke.


----------



## MKB0925

I saw that on instagram. ..but she said she regained all the feeling back on left side. Scary...she is so young!


----------



## GTOFan

Wow, that's scary.  Hope she fully recovers!


----------



## coconutsboston

Scary stuff.  I saw this on FB this morning.  I hope she makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## DC-Cutie

and I betcha she was smoking right after getting released


----------



## Sassys

My mom had a mini stroke and there is no way she could be dancing a few days after. Kim is lazy and this is an easy way out without getting kicked off.


----------



## swags

Sassys said:


> My mom had a mini stroke and there is no way she could be dancing a few days after. Kim is lazy and this is an easy way out without getting kicked off.



Kim also had the almost but not exactly cancer that left her wearing a wig, A lot of close calls for her.

Hope your mom is good now.


----------



## Ladybug09

She better stop lying about serious illnesses. She just might get one that's not a lie next time.


----------



## Sassys

swags said:


> Kim also had the almost but not exactly cancer that left her wearing a wig, A lot of close calls for her.
> 
> Hope your mom is good now.



Thanks. The side of my mom's face and mouth were also weird for weeks. Kind of like the way your face and mouth looks after novocaine.

I was watching TMZ earlier and they also said, something doesn't add up. No way a doctor would alow someone who had a stroke get on a plane or dance.


----------



## swags

Sassys said:


> Thanks. The side of my mom's face and mouth were also weird for weeks. Kind of like the way your face and mouth looks after novocaine.
> 
> I was watching TMZ earlier and they also said, something doesn't add up. No way a doctor would alow someone who had a stroke get on a plane or dance.



That has to be scary. I am glad to hear your mom recovered.

If I'm not mistaken,  I saw a selfie of Kim from her hospital bed. It could have been taken during one of her cosmetic surgeries but either way, it looked pretty ridiculous.


----------



## dooneybaby

floatinglili said:


> She is actually surprisingly likeable imo.
> I did take a dislike when she was so mean to her mum at the wedding - a wedding is no time to exact 'revenge' on the woman who grew you and raised you!
> But other than that *she's the cutest spin on 'trashy' that I've ever seen*. Drinking wine from her huge paper cups sheesh! On paper it looks terrible but on screen she's gorgeous. Her optimism is infectious!


OMG, that's great! :lolots::lolots:


----------



## dooneybaby

dr.pepper said:


> Not to be a B but does anyone else find their house mediocre for an NFL fam?
> 
> Their kitchen is alright at best.
> 
> I do not mean the decor. Obv Kim has no taste; I mean amenities, luxe factor, etc.


Not at all. I think they live in a nice house. Keep in mind, they have six kids to support. There isn't an endless amount of cash. I personally have the feeling that Kim spends more than she saves.

I was just doing some research. Radar Online says they purchased the home in 2012 for $800,000, which surprises me. That seems really inexpensive for a house that's more than 7,000 sq. ft. Then they took out a $300,000 loan to renovate.
They also got in trouble for not paying property taxes.

http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2014/02/kim-zolciak-kroy-biermann-tax-liens-dream-home/


----------



## junqueprincess

It is a very strange and bizarre person who is taking selfies in a hospital bed.


----------



## DC-Cutie

junqueprincess said:


> It is a very strange and bizarre person who is taking selfies in a hospital bed.



people taking this oversharing thing to the next level...  Its a combination of seeking validation, wanting sympathy and just plain odd


----------



## Sweetpea83

I too think it's all a hoax..this isn't the first time she's lied.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sweetpea83 said:


> I too think it's all a hoax..this isn't the first time she's lied.



this wouldn't even be considered a hoax, just a damn lie.  Like her 'cancer'


----------



## Sweetpea83

^True...she's so pathetic.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Kim is way in over her head with everything. From top to bottom. Beginning to end. Wants the money and to be on easy street,  but not the work it entails. 

BTW, one more shot of Botox in that upper lip and she's going to really look like Daffy Duck.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sweetpea83 said:


> I too think it's all a hoax..this isn't the first time she's lied.


 She is just an all round liar.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> this wouldn't even be considered a hoax, just a damn lie.  Like her 'cancer'




Exactly! This is a "the lies they tell!" Moment! We all know that Kim is lazy and was not about put into this what you have to!  But to tell a lie like that is unbelievable! I have not seen one person that says that they believe it.


----------



## lulilu

I am not sure but they call a TIA a "mini-stroke" but it is definitely not a stroke.  It doesn't have the same symptoms or lasting effects.  Calling it a mini-stroke is misleading and confusing.  My exDH had one and he was fine the next day.  (they did keep him overnight at the hospital)


----------



## Jayne1

With all the surgeries she recently had (her face shape is entirely different) wouldn't her surgeons have made her get her heart tested, before proceeding?  So, how can this new heart problem come out of the blue?

I'm not saying she's not telling the truth, just wouldn't she have had prior tests to find out?



> Kim Zolciak's mini-stroke was far more serious than anyone thought ... *we've learned she had a heart procedure following the TIA and could have died.*
> 
> As we reported, Kim had the mini-stroke in Atlanta, hours after appearing on "Dancing with the Stars." She had lost feeling on one side and her ability to speak, but it was only temporary.
> 
> Kim has told friends that doctors thought she could be released almost immediately*, but a test revealed there was a more serious, underlying heart issue.* Doctors kept her in the hospital and she told friends the docs performed a procedure Friday. We do not know the nature of the problem or what doctors did to correct it.




http://www.tmz.com/2015/09/26/kim-z...ospital-dancing-with-the-stars/#ixzz3mrkd5PEL


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jayne1 said:


> With all the surgeries she recently had (her face shape is entirely different) wouldn't her surgeons have made her get her heart tested, before proceeding?  So, how can this new heart problem come out of the blue?
> 
> I'm not saying she's not telling the truth, just wouldn't she have had prior tests to find out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2015/09/26/kim-z...ospital-dancing-with-the-stars/#ixzz3mrkd5PEL



this is Kim.  She lies to her own doctor.  I remember the episode when she gave birth and the nurse said 'have you had any medical/surgical procedures?'.  she said 'no', with a sheepish look. 

Uh, bish you got boobs and get lipo - those are medical procedures.

she WILL not tell the truth.  It's like she's allergic to the truth.  So if she lies to the doctors, there isn't a whole lot they can do to help you when you have a reaction or some sort of issues.


----------



## coconutsboston

dooneybaby said:


> Not at all. I think they live in a nice house. Keep in mind, they have six kids to support. There isn't an endless amount of cash. I personally have the feeling that Kim spends more than she saves.
> 
> I was just doing some research. Radar Online says they purchased the home in 2012 for $800,000, which surprises me. That seems really inexpensive for a house that's more than 7,000 sq. ft. Then they took out a $300,000 loan to renovate.
> They also got in trouble for not paying property taxes.
> 
> http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2014/02/kim-zolciak-kroy-biermann-tax-liens-dream-home/


It's because of the location - she's not in Atlanta.  $800k in an actual Atlanta zip code would net her around 3100 sq feet and 3-4 bedrooms.


----------



## bag-princess

Real Housewives Of Atlanta Star Quits Over Treatment Of Gays 


The Real Housewives of Atlanta star NeNe Leakes left the show earlier this summer, but she isnt the only star to leave the show behind. Another cast member, *Miss Lawrence*, has decided to depart with the Bravo show. While it isnt an issue of money, Miss Lawrence feels that the show doesnt necessarily support the LGBT community in the best possible way. Lawrence, who was on the show as a stylist, is shocked over the behavior of the ladies. According to a new report, Miss Lawrence has decided to leave The Real Housewives Of Atlanta behind to focus on work - and presenting the LGBT community in the best light possible. "We don't hold a lot of women accountable for culture appropriation. They love to borrow from the culture, steal intellectual property from the gay community, and most of them don't give back," Miss Lawrence revealed in an interview with BET. 


Miss Lawrence reveals that many of the women on the show call themselves LGBT supporters, but Lawrence was shocked at the behavior on The Real Housewives Of Atlanta and Lawrence felt it was best to leave. Of course, she could be referring to the showdown with Marlo Hampton a few years ago, where she used horrible slurs in a fight with Sheree Whitfield. 

"Theres no way I can call myself a social activist and be a real activist for my community on that show. I'm not angry with them; I just think they need to be educated," Lawrence reveals, adding that she doesnt think any of the women are homophobic. "They need to understand how to respect our culture  whats appropriate to say and whats not. I can almost assure you that if a white man was on a reality show and he got upset with a Black woman and said, 'Black *****,' it would be a huge uproar across America. But its OK if a Black woman calls a gay man a 'queen' or 'ft.'" 


http://www.starpulse.com/news/index.php/2015/09/26/real-housewives-of-atlanta-star-quits-


----------



## TC1

Kim wanted off of DWTS cause it was too much like work. Lisa Vanderpump already did the "fainting" act...so that was taken.


----------



## michie

lulilu said:


> I am not sure but they call a TIA a "mini-stroke" but it is definitely not a stroke.  It doesn't have the same symptoms or lasting effects.  Calling it a mini-stroke is misleading and confusing.  My exDH had one and he was fine the next day.  (they did keep him overnight at the hospital)



I know someone who had one and she fb'ed asking for prayers, group messaged and basically chronicled the whole thing in real time. I was wondering how someone who experienced a stroke, even a "mini" one, could do all that.


----------



## lulilu

michie said:


> I know someone who had one and she fb'ed asking for prayers, group messaged and basically chronicled the whole thing in real time. I was wondering how someone who experienced a stroke, even a "mini" one, could do all that.



It is not a stroke, it's a TIA.


----------



## michie

lulilu said:


> It is not a stroke, it's a TIA.



Right. This is what she said it was, but she still called it a "mini-stroke". Quite confusing.


----------



## DC-Cutie

'mini-stroke' sounds more shocking..  you know Kim has to exaggerate


----------



## dooneybaby

coconutsboston said:


> It's because of the location - she's not in Atlanta.  $800k in an actual Atlanta zip code would net her around 3100 sq feet and 3-4 bedrooms.


I think it's more because the home was a foreclosure, and she lied and said they were building the house from the ground up.
They also took out a $300,000 loan to make the renovations.


----------



## bag-princess

sorry for the article on Miss Lawrence - when i realized it was the wrong forum i could not delete it.


----------



## coconutsboston

dooneybaby said:


> I think it's more because the home was a foreclosure, and she lied and said they were building the house from the ground up.
> They also took out a $300,000 loan to make the renovations.


Oh I'm sure that definitely has something to do with it as well.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'd love to be a fly on the wall to find out why Kim has practically zero relationship with Kroy's parents.  She seems to be the type of person that likes to alienate and sever relationships.  So not only do the children not have a relationship with her parents, they don't have much of one with Kroy's either


----------



## dooneybaby

TC1 said:


> *Kim wanted off of DWTS cause it was too much like work.* Lisa Vanderpump already did the "fainting" act...so that was taken.


Now, now, give the woman break. She probably broke a nail. You know Kim can't let that happen.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I had to stop watching this show, Brielle is so dumb, I can't even deal


----------



## kcf68

DC-Cutie said:


> I'd love to be a fly on the wall to find out why Kim has practically zero relationship with Kroy's parents.  She seems to be the type of person that likes to alienate and sever relationships.  So not only do the children not have a relationship with her parents, they don't have much of one with Kroy's either


Well you figure they are probably conservative being from Montana!  Only a few towns in Montana are not conservative!


----------



## bag-princess

Glitterandstuds said:


> I had to stop watching this show, Brielle is so dumb, I can't even deal





i don't watch the show but i have seen pieces of it - and ITA with you.  i thought maybe she would improve with age - i know i know -  because that is how she appeared to be when kim was on RHOA.  she has only gotten older.  not smarter.  but to let kim tell it she is a straight A student.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Glitterandstuds said:


> I had to stop watching this show, Brielle is so dumb, I can't even deal



when she asked if carrot cake was the same as crab cake, I wanted to scream!!!


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> when she asked if carrot cake was the same as crab cake, I wanted to scream!!!





:giggles:  sounds like jessica simpson and her chicken/tuna conversation.  i will NEVER forget the look on nick's face when she said that!!


----------



## coconutsboston

I feel like a lot of it HAS to be an act with Brielle.  Nobody thinks a carrot cake and a crab cake are the same thing.  It's just not even feasible that that convo regarded a restaurant they clearly frequented prior.


----------



## coconutsboston

Don't know if anyone else has seen this (or watched Wendy Williams today), but evidently she accused Kim of faking the TIA.  Kim posted an e-mail on Facebook about it, but it doesn't make much sense.  

Others are saying the "emergency procedure" she had after the TIA was just plastic surgery to get her off DWTS.


----------



## michie

I saw WW and I don't think she outright said Kim was faking, but she did say a selfie was not appropriate and basically alluded that Kim was probably in over her head with DWTS rigorous schedule and wanted a way out. So, yeah...lol...I don't think WW believed that she had a mini-stroke. But, who does?


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> I saw WW and I don't think she outright said Kim was faking, but she did say a selfie was not appropriate and basically alluded that Kim was probably in over her head with DWTS rigorous schedule and wanted a way out. So, yeah...lol...*I don't think WW believed that she had a mini-stroke*.





nobody in the the northern hemisphere does!


----------



## DC-Cutie

michie said:


> I saw WW and I don't think she outright said Kim was faking, but she did say a selfie was not appropriate and basically alluded that Kim was probably in over her head with DWTS rigorous schedule and wanted a way out. So, yeah...lol...I don't think WW believed that she had a mini-stroke. But, who does?



all of her IG followers that only leave positive comments believe her...  much like Tre's delusional 'fans'


----------



## michie

Isn't she one of those who blocks and deletes negative commenters?


----------



## DC-Cutie

michie said:


> Isn't she one of those who blocks and deletes negative commenters?



yes.  the truth hurts


----------



## coconutsboston

Everyone has seen her (own) petition to get her back on DWTS?


----------



## bag-princess

coconutsboston said:


> Everyone has seen her (own) petition to get her back on DWTS?





i saw she started one.   i wonder how many siggy's she has. 

doesn't matter - rules are rules and she knows it.  she is just putting up a good front to make it look like she wants to go back and work hard!


----------



## coconutsboston

bag-princess said:


> i saw she started one.   i wonder how many siggy's she has.
> 
> doesn't matter - rules are rules and she knows it.  she is just putting up a good front to make it look like she wants to go back and work hard!


Sigh!!!


----------



## dr.pepper

So was she disqualified from DWTS? 

Plz don't make me check that thread. [emoji85]


----------



## uhpharm01

dr.pepper said:


> So was she disqualified from DWTS?
> 
> Plz don't make me check that thread. [emoji85]



Yes she was


----------



## dooneybaby

Who wears Louboutins to a farm? Really?


----------



## Michele26

I was surprised to see how out of shape Kim is. Last night I noticed how flabby her backside & legs are. It's probably too much effort for her to workout.


----------



## swags

I just saw a headline that she will have heart surgery. 

http://www.upi.com/Entertainment_Ne...lciak-to-undergo-heart-surgery/4451444389345/


----------



## dooneybaby

OK, Brielle is as dumb as a box of rocks, just got out of high school and her mother hooks her up with an interview with E! I know people who've worked hard on their career for years to finally land a job with E! If they hire Brielle, I'm going to be so disgusted!

(And Brielle has never heard of the saying "Why pay for the cow when you can get the milk for free?")


----------



## bag-princess

dooneybaby said:


> OK, Brielle is as dumb as a box of rocks, just got out of high school and her mother hooks her up with an interview with E! I know people who've worked hard on their career for years to finally land a job with E! If they hire Brielle, I'm going to be so disgusted!
> 
> (And Brielle has never heard of the saying "Why pay for the cow when you can get the milk for free?")






what could she possibly be doing at E!????


----------



## bagsforme

Michele26 said:


> I was surprised to see how out of shape Kim is. Last night I noticed how flabby her backside & legs are. It's probably too much effort for her to workout.




I notice that too and was wondering how does she look so good on Instagram posts.

She doesn't eat well and says she has two carmel macchiatos with double everything everyday, donuts, cookies....

Wondering what kind of laser she does to her face.  It looks fantastic.  She has Kim K skin.  Flawless and makeup done very well.


----------



## dooneybaby

Michele26 said:


> I was surprised to see how out of shape Kim is. Last night* I noticed how flabby her backside & legs are.* It's probably too much effort for her to workout.


I'd love to see a screen shot of this.


----------



## DC-Cutie

How does she look so good?  Filters, blur tools and photoshop


----------



## bag-princess

bagsforme said:


> I notice that too and was wondering how does she look so good on Instagram posts.
> 
> *She doesn't eat well and says she has two carmel macchiatos with double everything everyday, donuts, cookies...*.
> 
> Wondering what kind of laser she does to her face.  It looks fantastic.  She has Kim K skin.  Flawless and makeup done very well.





exactly!

so knowing all this this..................how could anyone be shocked and/or surprised by how NOT good the real kim looks!   it was said time and time again when she was on DWTS that she is lazy.  of course she looks like that - in real life with no filters and touch-ups and even with the PS.


----------



## TC1

You can get all the lipo you want...it doesn't make you look toned. In the episode she and Kroy are walking the dog outside in her sweatsuit..she's as jiggly as Jello.


----------



## DiorT

The constant red solo cup of wine doesn't help either


----------



## bagsforme

Saw the First Look at next episode.  Really Kim, you take your daughter to E studios for a possible interview wearing jeans and a crop top???

Kim looks like she's gotten new teeth too.  It really bugs me that she won't admit to the nose job.  She's been so open about everything she's done.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bagsforme said:


> Saw the First Look at next episode.  Really Kim, you take your daughter to E studios for a possible interview wearing jeans and a crop top???
> 
> Kim looks like she's gotten new teeth too.  It really bugs me that she won't admit to the nose job.  She's been so open about everything she's done.



She got more than a nose job though. I suspect something with the eyes and cheeks and chin


----------



## coconutsboston

bagsforme said:


> Saw the First Look at next episode.  Really Kim, you take your daughter to E studios for a possible interview wearing jeans and a crop top???
> 
> Kim looks like she's gotten new teeth too.  It really bugs me that she won't admit to the nose job.  She's been so open about everything she's done.


It's very bizarre - some of the latest pics of Brielle look like she got a new set of teeth too.


----------



## luvmydiego

In this day and age I do not get why they are not pushing Brielle into some type of college. Especially since they can afford to send her. 

I have a hard time watching the behavior of K.J.. I get that he is young and it is normal to act out, but it's the parents job to redirect that behavior. He has zero manners and is allowed to cuss as he likes. 

She has defiantly done something to her face, no way that is just make up.


----------



## TC1

She got a whole overhaul after the last pregnancy. Head to toe. She and Brielle both got new teeth & boobs.


----------



## bagsforme

TC1 said:


> She got a whole overhaul after the last pregnancy. Head to toe. She and Brielle both got new teeth & boobs.



I was wondering if Brielle may have gotten new boobs and teeth too.  Her teeth look exactly like Kims now.  The teeth look to big and could be why she talks a bit odd like with a lisp.


----------



## TC1

bagsforme said:


> I was wondering if Brielle may have gotten new boobs and teeth too. Her teeth look exactly like Kims now. The teeth look to big and could be why she talks a bit odd like with a lisp.


 
I noticed the lisp too. Maybe they got a group discount.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Looks like Kroy may have got the group discount. All their teeth look like chicklet


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> Looks like Kroy may have got the group discount. All their teeth look like chicklet


 
Glow in the dark white chicklet teeth & a vat of orange oompa loopma spray tan oil. Bulk pricing.


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> Glow in the dark white chicklet teeth & a vat of orange oompa loopma spray tan oil. Bulk pricing.



Groupon special!


----------



## coconutsboston

luvmydiego said:


> In this day and age I do not get why they are not pushing Brielle into some type of college. Especially since they can afford to send her.
> 
> I have a hard time watching the behavior of K.J.. I get that he is young and it is normal to act out, but it's the parents job to redirect that behavior. He has zero manners and is allowed to cuss as he likes.
> 
> She has defiantly done something to her face, no way that is just make up.


I can't watch him without cringing.  He's so bratty I often wonder if it won't turn malicious in the foreseeable future.


----------



## dr.pepper

I cannot believe they let that kid curse! [emoji33]

I thought it was someone else at first!


----------



## bag-princess

luvmydiego said:


> In this day and age I do not get why they are not pushing Brielle into some type of college. Especially since they can afford to send her.
> 
> I have a hard time watching the behavior of K.J.. I get that he is young and it is normal to act out, but it's the parents job to redirect that behavior. He has zero manners and is allowed to cuss as he likes.
> 
> She has defiantly done something to her face, no way that is just make up.






It doesn't surprise me at all that Kim is not showing any interest in Brielle going to college - even though she loved to claim she was a straight A Student!  Yea right.


----------



## DC-Cutie

dr.pepper said:


> I cannot believe they let that kid curse! [emoji33]
> 
> I thought it was someone else at first!



Brielle curses too.


----------



## coconutsboston

bag-princess said:


> It doesn't surprise me at all that Kim is not showing any interest in Brielle going to college - even though she loved to claim she was a straight A Student!  Yea right.


Glad you said this; I could have SWORN Kim always said she was a straight-A kid. The "dumb" act didn't really start until last season.


----------



## bag-princess

coconutsboston said:


> Glad you said this; I could have SWORN Kim always said she was a straight-A kid. The "dumb" act didn't really start until last season.





yea she loooooves to hit back with this when people drag her about all the $$$ she spends on her when she does nothing but wreck cars.


----------



## cdtracing

In the camping episodes from last year, I believe, Kroy made a statement that he & his family don't see each other & appear to be estranged.  I'm sure his parents cringe knowing their grandchildren are allowed to behave & curse in the manner that they are depicted on the show.


----------



## lovesbmw

Kroy just lets Kim do whatever and cuss in front of the children, they are being taught nothing by both of their parents, they are role models and really messing up


----------



## Longchamp

Kroy just got fined face mask penalty this year.
But he's doing well, if stays healthy his contract should be picked up.


----------



## coconutsboston

Kim had *ahem* heart surgery today.  Or yesterday...regardless, I guess we'll know what she got fixed soon.


----------



## DC-Cutie

coconutsboston said:


> Kim had *ahem* heart surgery today.  Or yesterday...regardless, I guess we'll know what she got fixed soon.



But will allegedly be dancing in the finale episode...  How does that happen?  Surgery on her heart today, dancing tomorrow


----------



## dooneybaby

dr.pepper said:


> I cannot believe they let that kid curse! [emoji33]
> 
> I thought it was someone else at first!


In all honesty, it's not the kid's fault. Every other word out of Kim's mouth is a curse word. Kids follow by example.


----------



## rubycat

How is KJ going to do in school?  That type of language surely can't be tolerated.


----------



## coconutsboston

DC-Cutie said:


> But will allegedly be dancing in the finale episode...  How does that happen?  Surgery on her heart today, dancing tomorrow


And none of the usual scars that come with heart surgery


----------



## Longchamp

The Cleveland Clinic CTS department perfected minimally invasive cardiac surgery.
Entrance is through scopes on right chest, no need to saw open the sternum for some procedures.
3 small puncture wounds just like scope surgery of the knee and most gallbladder and uterus removals  if uncomplicated.

My guess is she is not having typical bypass surgery and will be minimally invasive.
Recovery time is short...but no smoking


----------



## coconutsboston

New season September 14.


----------



## coconutsboston

Watching 2013 season reruns - its insane how much plastic surgery they have had.


----------



## MKB0925

coconutsboston said:


> Watching 2013 season reruns - its insane how much plastic surgery they have had.



Yes! I am watching too...it is crazy!


----------



## cdtracing

coconutsboston said:


> Watching 2013 season reruns - its insane how much plastic surgery they have had.


Kim has changed but the biggest change is how different Brielle looks now.


----------



## limom

The promo makes me want to watch this season.
I read somewhere that she might be back on the RHOA, is this true?


----------



## bag-princess

cdtracing said:


> Kim has changed but the biggest change is how different Brielle looks now.



she is unrecognizable now!!!  which i sometimes thinks was her goal!  she got a lot of flack being the daughter of Kim but then here she goes off in that direction too!  SMH


----------



## cdtracing

Since Kroy has signed with the Buffalo Bills, I wonder if they will move to New York.  They sank a fortune into the house they built here.  Ariana is 14 & starting the important years in Jr/High School & KJ just started Kindergarden.


----------



## DiorT

I doubt they will pack up and move to NY.  He only has a one year contract.


----------



## cdtracing

DiorT said:


> I doubt they will pack up and move to NY.  He only has a one year contract.



That's what I'm thinking.  It would make no sense to relocate the family for a 1 yr contract, IMO.  But with some of these reality stars, you never know,


----------



## Longchamp

I'll start wearing Kimbo wigs if she even stays 1/2 the season in Buffalo. If kroy does well,  they'll resign him at the end of the season.


----------



## angelcove

So why was kroy released from the contract he just signed?


----------



## coconutsboston

He was a free agent.  Today wraps up the final roster cuts in the NFL.


----------



## cdtracing

angelcove said:


> So why was kroy released from the contract he just signed?


Teams have to cut their roster to about 52 or 53 final players.  I don't think Kroy made the cut.  His performance level has dropped since he injured his ankle a couple of seasons ago.


----------



## angelcove

Oh I don't know anything abt football.  Aw... I hope he has a plan to support his kids.


----------



## coconutsboston

Curtail Kim's spending, for starters! [emoji23]


----------



## cdtracing

So Kim wants a 7th child so she's going to freeze her eggs & their going to see if they can get around Kroy's vasectomy to get some of his sperm to freeze as well.  She must be crazy!!  She looks so different now & Brielle looks just like her.  Their lips are identical....really big.  Some plastic surgeon is making a fortune of both of them.  Going to be an interesting year for the Biermanns.  Only time will tell if he gets picked up by another team.

Kim & Brielle were also on WWHL after the show.


----------



## coconutsboston

I turned it on as background noise - Kim and Brielle have become even more insufferable, if that is possible.  There was no story line, nothing of substance.  I was shocked that the focus was the tired old stroke-heart attack storyline.  

I wanted to hear from Jeff on WWHL but instead Kim made it all about her and Brielle and their plastic surgery lies.  Jeff seemed very subdued and non-plussed by her over-the-top, boring constant input but I really wanted him to spout something off to her.  The look on his face when Brielle threw herself at him made it worth it.


----------



## lulilu

I am always impressed by how much genuine laughter there is in their home.  Kim and Kroy clearly love and enjoy each other's company.  And they love their kids.


----------



## TC1

Kim's storyline about wanting another baby is as phony as her stoke...and her claiming to be 37 years old. Last year she got all her plastic surgery and kroy got a vasectomy because they were finished having kids. I cannot imagine 4 kids 4 and under...that's insane. Kim's makeup looked really bad this episode, in the driveway her face was really yellow as was her neck and then her chest was white.


----------



## cdtracing

I'm not much for WWHL but I thought the wig she had on was butt ugly.  I've seen her wear better looking wigs & thought this one should have gone into the reject column.


----------



## susieserb

Oh Kim is just deviously delicious.  White trash with money who cleans up pretty darn well.  I so enjoy this family because of their realness and over the top living. 

THIS is the type of HWo(fill in the blank) I'd rather watch instead of the hogwash, drivel being forced down our throats by Bravo and crew;  (which I refuse to DVR/watch).  Just my 2cents.


----------



## susieserb

lulilu said:


> I am always impressed by how much genuine laughter there is in their home.  Kim and Kroy clearly love and enjoy each other's company.  And they love their kids.


I can't agree with you more.  The interactions and love it palatable.  Also they don't exhaust their story to the nth degree; just dribbles for the public to see.  Now mind you I felt this way about Bethany and Jason Hoppy and that went south very fast.  Yet these two have really weathered some serious storm.


----------



## La Comtesse

cdtracing said:


> So Kim wants a 7th child so she's going to freeze her eggs & their going to see if they can get around Kroy's vasectomy to get some of his sperm to freeze as well.  She must be crazy!!  *She looks so different now & Brielle looks just like her.  Their lips are identical....really big.  Some plastic surgeon is making a fortune of both of them.*  Going to be an interesting year for the Biermanns.  Only time will tell if he gets picked up by another team.
> 
> *Kim & Brielle were also on WWHL after the show*.



The pictures someone recently posted in the RHOA thread were shocking-especially the profile shots of Kim.  And I don't know why Brielle is doing this.  She was a beautiful young girl.  What is she going to look like at age 25 if she continues with this?  The lips were ridiculous.

When WWHL started, I was like even with the warning in the RHOA thread.



cdtracing said:


> I'm not much for WWHL but I thought the *wig she had on was butt ugly*.  I've seen her wear better looking wigs & thought this one should have gone into the reject column.



The wig looked like a Pebble's Flinstone on crack Halloween wig.  I was momentarily shocked by it until the camera moved to Brielle, then I was utterly speechless.


----------



## La Comtesse

TC1 said:


> *Kim's storyline about wanting another baby is as phony as her stoke...and her claiming to be 37 years old. Last year she got all her plastic surgery and kroy got a vasectomy because they were finished having kids. *I cannot imagine 4 kids 4 and under...that's insane. Kim's makeup looked really bad this episode, in the driveway her face was really yellow as was her neck and then her chest was white.


I agree, I question the stroke story, as well as her being 37.  I wonder if she really does want another child.  Maybe she's going to use the "stroke" as a reason to hire a surrogate so she doesn't mess up the plastic surgery?  It's all crazy.  I don't really watch the show since I find it so scripted.  Sometimes I leave it on as background noise.

Susieserb- "White trash with money" is a perfect description of Kim.  Kim and Kroy seem to be a good match.  But I wonder how they will do if money becomes an issue...  I also wonder if Kim will want another child if she can't afford nannies, chefs and maids.


----------



## luckylove

To me, Kim has always been the type of person to "live in the now" and not think too far ahead into the future especially when it comes to her spending habits.  She is rather impulsive with spending and always seemed to have a more is more attitude.  Though strokes can be a serious medical issue, for her to now be claiming that this is her rationale for "doing everything now, because I may not be here tomorrow," seems like a justification for her overspending, and fiscally irresponsible ways.


----------



## DC-Cutie

She had a cancer scare and a stroke... What next?


----------



## DiorT

DC-Cutie said:


> She had a cancer scare and a stroke... What next?



Don't forget the heart surgery!


----------



## coconutsboston

And Brielle is her new assistant!


----------



## bag-princess

coconutsboston said:


> And Brielle is her new assistant!




say what???


----------



## coconutsboston

bag-princess said:


> say what???


Heh heh! Yep, to "earn her keep" since she doesn't do anything all day and won't move out.


----------



## bag-princess

coconutsboston said:


> Heh heh! Yep, to "earn her keep" since she doesn't do anything all day and won't move out.



oh boy!  what is she going to do when the money runs out and her mother can't buy her all the new shiny $$$ things she likes!   and won't have an education to get a good job to buy her own??


----------



## bagsforme

She and Brielle go to the same plastic surgeon as Kylie Kardashian .  Kim's said it before that they go to Beverly Hills every few months to get lip injections and she 's admitted to a laser face procedure.  Why can't she just fess up with the nose already.


----------



## coconutsboston

bag-princess said:


> oh boy!  what is she going to do when the money runs out and her mother can't buy her all the new shiny $$$ things she likes!   and won't have an education to get a good job to buy her own??



That's the million dollar question!


----------



## coconutsboston

bagsforme said:


> She and Brielle go to the same plastic surgeon as Kylie Kardashian .  Kim's said it before that they go to Beverly Hills every few months to get lip injections and she 's admitted to a laser face procedure.  Why can't she just fess up with the nose already.



Kim is obsessed with Khloe lately.  

I wish they'd fess up with all the plastic surgery - it's not as if anyone cares if they have had it, it's constant lying about it.


----------



## TC1

It's the anniversary of her "stroke" so she's posting the pics on IG again. What part of having a lead stuck on your chest makes people believe you had a stroke?, let alone heart surgery?, but by all means posts the pics with your full make-up and wig on. I don't believe her for a second...she just wanted out of DWTS cause it was hard work and she kept sweating her make up off on live TV.


----------



## zinacef

Accdg to her press release sometime ago, Kim had Patent foramen ovale or PFO or what we commonly call a hole in the heart. For some reasons, it can cause a " mini stroke" or what we call TIA.  Nowadays, it is pretty easy to correct using heart cath and the approach is thru the groin. Actually pretty straightforward procedure and can be done outpatient basis thereby no wound dressing or cut on the chest.  I assure you if she had a chest wound we would have that on IG, snap chat, and about 3 epi on her show and prob about 2 weeks stay in hosp anything for a storyline that translates to money. she just thrives on exaggeration and attention.


----------



## bag-princess

zinacef said:


> Accdg to her press release sometime ago, Kim had Patent foramen ovale or PFO or what we commonly call a hole in the heart. For some reasons, it can cause a " mini stroke" or what we call TIA.  Nowadays, it is pretty easy to correct using heart cath and the approach is thru the groin. Actually pretty straightforward procedure and can be done outpatient basis thereby no wound dressing or cut on the chest.*  I assure you if she had a chest wound we would have that on IG, snap chat, and about 3 epi on her show and prob about 2 weeks stay in hosp anything for a storyline that translates to money. she just thrives on exaggeration and attention*.



THIS!!!!


----------



## bag-princess

*Kim Zolciak-Biermann Slams Rumors of Marriage Trouble with Husband Kroy: 'I'm Married to the King'*

One thing's for sure: The romance between Kim Zolciak-Biermann and her husband Kroy Biermann is still going strong. 
The _Don't Be Tardy_ star took to Snapchat Wednesday to gush about her NFL player hubby of almost five years, reassuring fans that the two are still very much in love despite rumors of marriage trouble after Biermann was cut from the Buffalo Bills earlier this month. 
"I swear – I'm like, married to the king," said Zolciak-Biermann, 38. "He cleaned the whole house this morning before [the E! camera crew] got here because I was doing my interview here." "He's like, the most incredible human that's ever walked this planet," she added. A few hours later, the Bravo star took to the app to document their family dinner alongside their kids Brielle, 19, and Ariana, 14, KJ, 5, Kash, 4, and twins Kane and Kaia, 2.


"These f---ing idiots that write this s--- in the tabloids, all for clicks on your website," she said. "You say that Kroy and I are 'at war' because he's home with me so much? Newsflash, a---holes: He played for the [Atlanta] Falcons for eight years so he's always been f---ing home! Yahoo!" 
"On a more serious note, I really don't appreciate people talking s--- – especially s--- that's not true because I have the most incredible husband in the world," she added.

Zolciak-Biermann then teasingly turned to her hubby: "Hey, can I trap with baby number seven?" she said with a laugh. 
"Please trap me!" said Biermann, 31, chuckling. _Don't Be Tardy_ airs Wednesdays (10 p.m. ET) on Bravo.


https://www.yahoo.com/news/kim-zolciak-biermann-slams-rumors-163421948.html#


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I seriously can't believe how dumb Brielle is, so sad


----------



## susieserb

I laugh and laugh when I watch this show; such escapism, isn't that what it's all about?  Kroy is perfect for Kim and seriously the two make an adorable pair.  The family dynamics with an 18 year old down, to those crazy cute twins, makes the series just darn, cute. 

Yes Kim and the older girls have had "work"; so what...what's it really matter to us?  Just take the show for what it's worth, sit back and enjoy..


----------



## JNH14

susieserb said:


> I laugh and laugh when I watch this show; such escapism, isn't that what it's all about?  Kroy is perfect for Kim and seriously the two make an adorable pair.  The family dynamics with an 18 year old down, to those crazy cute twins, makes the series just darn, cute.
> 
> Yes Kim and the older girls have had "work"; so what...what's it really matter to us?  Just take the show for what it's worth, sit back and enjoy..



I agree-I like Kroy a lot, and Kim is just a nut case, but together they are fun...and their kids seem fine. Brielle is not Kroys and the other daughter seems to have her head on straight. I think Kim dropped Brielle on her head when she was a baby...


----------



## limom

Kim was on doctor oz and was talking about Brielle and her surgeries, I am sorry I went and look.


----------



## limom

More


----------



## JNH14

Why do they do this to their lips-it's awful!


----------



## susieserb

JNH14 said:


> I agree-I like Kroy a lot, and Kim is just a nut case, but together they are fun...and their kids seem fine. Brielle is not Kroys and the other daughter seems to have her head on straight. I think Kim dropped Brielle on her head when she was a baby...


and Kroy really treats them like he is their dad.  I think that's why I like him so much.


----------



## susieserb

JNH14 said:


> Why do they do this to their lips-it's awful!


It's the Kardashion-ization of our young women.  Heck Kimmy and girls are starting to look like blond versions of them LOLOL


----------



## limom

They go to the same doctor and fly all the way to California for their procedures.
Although, Kim still maintains that she did not have a nose job.


----------



## Ceeyahd

limom said:


> They go to the same doctor and fly all the way to California for their procedures.
> Although, Kim still maintains that she did not have a nose job.




I want to start on a positive note. I think the show is cute. The family is full of love and silly antics. So even with the over the top stuff, I like it. I wonder if Brielle is really that ditzy, her sister seems very grounded and sensible, almost the most sensible besides Kroy. Kim and Kroy are a cute couple. I felt for that poor baby piglet, that scene was scary for him, Chester George - I think.

 It's obvious that she her nose done, it's as plain as the nose on her face. Her nose looks like it should reside at the Neverland Ranch. She gets lip injections, which admits, and over draws her injected lips. Kloe, I think I'm spelling her name wrong, over draws her injected lips well. When I see over drawn lips I immediately think.... Elderly lady look, elderly women tend to do that.


----------



## coconutsboston

limom said:


> They go to the same doctor and fly all the way to California for their procedures.
> Although, Kim still maintains that she did not have a nose job.



LOL, as does Bri.  

I wonder if that's going to change now that Kroy isn't working?


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> View attachment 3481362
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim was on doctor oz and was talking about Brielle and her surgeries, I am sorry I went and look.



i am sorry i saw it!  she looks like someone popped her in the mouth! 




limom said:


> They go to the same doctor *and fly all the way to California for their procedures.*
> Although, Kim still maintains that she did not have a nose job.




more money! more money! more money!   kim doesn't know how to do anything but spend spend spend!!


----------



## susieserb

bag-princess said:


> i am sorry i saw it!  she looks like someone popped her in the mouth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more money! more money! more money!   kim doesn't know how to do anything but spend spend spend!!


That's why I enjoy watching her, hehe.. So much fun!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

susieserb said:


> and Kroy really treats them like he is their dad.  I think that's why I like him so much.


Kroy did adopt them so they are his.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Glitterandstuds said:


> Kroy did adopt them so they are his.


I think she means 'his' as in biological.  at least that's how I read it.  I understand what she means.


----------



## susieserb

DC-Cutie said:


> I think she means 'his' as in biological.  at least that's how I read it.  I understand what she means.


Exactly..Kroy takes the role lovingly and maturely and for his age that's very, very impressive.


----------



## JNH14

I think those girls are lucky that Kroy walked into their lives....although I do think that their father-reportedly a wealthy married Atlanta man should be paying child support.  I know he was Kim's sugar daddy-but if he "made them" he should have to support them until they are both 18. Only Brielle is 18.


----------



## DC-Cutie

JNH14 said:


> I think those girls are lucky that Kroy walked into their lives....although I do think that their father-reportedly a wealthy married Atlanta man should be paying child support.  I know he was Kim's sugar daddy-but if he "made them" he should have to support them until they are both 18. Only Brielle is 18.



say what? their father?  Kim was married to one of their fathers.

Her sugar daddy isn't their father


----------



## luckylove

DC-Cutie said:


> say what? their father?  Kim was married to one of their fathers.
> 
> Her sugar daddy isn't their father



Yep! The two girls have two different biological fathers as I recall too.


----------



## JNH14

Did not know that-you learn something new everyday!


----------



## bagsforme

Yesterday she went on a rant to defend her daughter.  Anyone who is posting what they do have to know that they are going to be criticized.  Flaunting wealth, overdoing it on plastic surgery.  If they don't like the comments, stay off social media.  They get way more negative comments then positive ones.  She may end up like Kim K and getting her ring stolen for as much as she posts about it.


----------



## cdtracing

JNH14 said:


> Did not know that-you learn something new everyday!



I think one of the father's was or is in prison.  Not sure which one.  Either way, they're better off having Kroy as their Dad because he truly cares about them.


----------



## JNH14

I really think he is a good dad-the kids listen to him and he disciplines them. Last night when he asked them to hold hands going to the car-even the wild child little girl did so.


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> More
> View attachment 3481364


My God, I thought this was Siggy from RHONJ!


----------



## bagsforme

Has anyone seen the latest Instagram Kim posted with her fam.  Arianna looks completely different.  I don't think that getting your braces off and darkening hair is the only thing she's done.  Hope she's not going down the same path as her mom and sister.


----------



## purseinsanity

bagsforme said:


> Has anyone seen the latest Instagram Kim posted with her fam.  Arianna looks completely different.  I don't think that getting your braces off and darkening hair is the only thing she's done.  Hope she's not going down the same path as her mom and sister.


Wow you are right!  She's suddenly in short, skin tight clothes too.


----------



## cdtracing

bagsforme said:


> Has anyone seen the latest Instagram Kim posted with her fam.  Arianna looks completely different.  I don't think that getting your braces off and darkening hair is the only thing she's done.  Hope she's not going down the same path as her mom and sister.


I don't have IG so could you post the pics, please??


----------



## Michele26




----------



## Michele26




----------



## cdtracing

OMG!!!!  She looks like Kim & Brielle now!!!  I wonder if Kim is encouraging her to start getting "work" done.  They use the same dentist as the K Klan for their lips & God knows what else!!  I was really hoping Ariana wouldn't get sucked into all that &  focus on getting an education & college.   She sure doesn't look like a 14-15 yr old.  Thanks for posting the pic.


----------



## coconutsboston

I was hoping Ari would stay focused and immune to her mother & sister as well. That's a shame.


----------



## susieserb

Kim's face has officially jumped the shark and HOW can her oldest daughter Brielle look like her (post PLASTIC) at 20??? SERIOUSLY???

Watching the new season Italy, Commitment Ceremony and Dog Bites and all!!


----------



## TC1

susieserb said:


> Kim's face has officially jumped the shark and HOW can her oldest daughter Brielle look like her (post PLASTIC) at 20??? SERIOUSLY???
> 
> Watching the new season Italy, Commitment Ceremony and Dog Bites and all!!


Michelangelo isn't an artist..he's a Ninja Turtle. Lawd Brielle.......


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kim has had every procedure under the sun and it's rubbing off on her kids AND Kroy.  His face looked 'refreshed' on WWHL and his teeth are blinding white


----------



## chowlover2

What is Kroy doing for $$$? It's not as though he were ever a big name player. I only heard of him because of Kim. And Kim likes to spend money. Is that why she has returned to RHoA? For an extra paycheck?


----------



## DC-Cutie

chowlover2 said:


> What is Kroy doing for $$$? It's not as though he were ever a big name player. I only heard of him because of Kim. And Kim likes to spend money. Is that why she has returned to RHoA? For an extra paycheck?


interesting you ask that.
So on WWHL a called asked the same question.  He was starting to answer and Kim cut him off..  actually everytime he tried to answer, she would cut him off.
I do believe they are strapped for cash, because aside from being a fame ho, why return to a show where you don't want to do anything with the other ladies and constantly pick fights/arguments..  must be for the money.
Oh, watching them in Italy was just awful.  I HATE people that travel abroad and are so unedcucated and unwilling to get educated.  Asking for Starbucks in Italy, where coffee is MUCH better than starbucks anyways.  Walking around with a solo cup of wine and whining about not being able to bring her own wine into Italy.  Italy!  geesh


----------



## cdtracing

susieserb said:


> Kim's face has officially jumped the shark and HOW can her oldest daughter Brielle look like her (post PLASTIC) at 20??? SERIOUSLY???
> 
> Watching the new season Italy, Commitment Ceremony and Dog Bites and all!!



Yes, she has definitely been hanging out with the Kartrashians too much.  She & Brielle go to the same "dentist" as Khlogore for their lip injections.  Her face looks totally plastic now.  She's one injection away from a Botched episode.


----------



## TC1

Those two going on and on about how they've never heard of a sommelier..makes them sound so stupid...well, everything they say sounds stupid. They flew to Italy and found packaging for her skin line that's based in L.A?


----------



## cdtracing

I almost fell off the sofa when Brielle kept saying that Michelangelo was a Ninja Turtle, not an artist.  And Kim said she wanted to bring her own wine because she didn't want to drink any bad wine in Italy.  She wasn't willing to try the food at the dinner.  That food looked awesome!!  Typical ignorant, uneducated American tourist.  I couldn't believe Kim was walking the streets with "Juicy" emblazoned across her rump!!

I wonder what Kroy is doing for $$$ these days, too.  Kim blows through money like there's no tomorrow. Personally, I think they're strapped for cash & they're just trying to keep up the image now.  SMDH


----------



## coconutsboston

DC-Cutie said:


> Kim has had every procedure under the sun and it's rubbing off on her kids AND Kroy.  His face looked 'refreshed' on WWHL and his teeth are blinding white



Goodness, I thought he had on false lashes for certain!  He looked almost feminine at certain angles.


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> Michelangelo isn't an artist..he's a Ninja Turtle. Lawd Brielle.......





OMG [emoji15][emoji1][emoji15][emoji1]


----------



## DC-Cutie

OK So on WWHL did anybody peep what Kroy said when Kim was asked about her relationship with her parents?  He said something along the lines of 'since the wedding day' when it came to his parents.  So something behind the scenes must have taken place to make them distant.  
My guess is they told him he was making a mistake marrying Kim or they didn't approve of her.  Because before the wedding he talked about how close he was to his mom, dad and family.  Now it seems like they don't speak.
Kim seems polarizing.


----------



## cdtracing

DC-Cutie said:


> OK So on WWHL did anybody peep what Kroy said when Kim was asked about her relationship with her parents?  He said something along the lines of 'since the wedding day' when it came to his parents.  So something behind the scenes must have taken place to make them distant.
> My guess is they told him he was making a mistake marrying Kim or they didn't approve of her.  Because before the wedding he talked about how close he was to his mom, dad and family.  Now it seems like they don't speak.
> Kim seems polarizing.



I've read where Kroy is not close to his parents/family because they do not approve of Kim.  Gee...go figure!! I don't know if they have seen or spent any time with their grandchildren.  I did notice that when they went to Kroy's hometown in Montana last year, it didn't appear that they visited his parents.  They did visit & stay with an uncle or cousin & they asked him to be the executor of their estate in case something happened to them.  I would hope his parents have seen the children; it would be sad if they haven't.  I did not catch the WWHL show so I have no clue what his comment or her comment was.  I don't even know if Kim has reconciled with her parents.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

DC-Cutie said:


> OK So on WWHL did anybody peep what Kroy said when Kim was asked about her relationship with her parents?  He said something along the lines of 'since the wedding day' when it came to his parents.  So something behind the scenes must have taken place to make them distant.
> My guess is they told him he was making a mistake marrying Kim or they didn't approve of her.  Because before the wedding he talked about how close he was to his mom, dad and family.  Now it seems like they don't speak.
> Kim seems polarizing.


They have discussed Troy's strained relationship with his parents in previous seasons - so its well known - they had talked about it in full in the episodes (don't recall which season) when they had gone camping  - it was discussed around the campfire of both of their strained relationships with their parents and then even further discussed in the talking head interviews...and I am pretty sure it was due to him marrying Kim, as they had eluded to that.


----------



## Longchamp

Kim was a no show for her guest segment on Radio Andy.
They said that she couldn't find her radio wig.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I can’t watch her but I do like seeing pics of her adorable kids.


----------



## chowlover2

Her kids are adorable, Just think the two older girls are way too young for plastic surgery when they wireline to begin with. When I first saw the second oldest I thought WTF? She was normal last year.


----------



## luckylove

Everything about the way Kim conducts herself is just appalling to me. The constant lying, The stupidity, the value system... How we as TV consumers have helped to support her "career" and fame... I don't know... it somehow baffles me. I choose not to watch her show.

I know it is all supposed to be fun and light hearted escapist tv, but there are other programs that achieve this goal without sending such poor messages about how to get ahead in the world.
What are we saying to the next generation of girls and women? All it takes to make a living is to stay stupid and advertise it, sleep around with married men until you find someone naive enough to take on you and your outrageous spending habits, then continue to lie about everything under the sun, and keep up the ridiculous level of plastic surgery??... After all, a woman's worth is solely in her external appearance.

I heard her recently say on a clip that she worked her ass off to get where she is today and I thought, how??


Maybe I am just cranky today; but it all strikes a nerve with me.


----------



## bag-princess

luckylove said:


> Everything about the way Kim conducts herself is just appalling to me. The constant lying, The stupidity, the value system... How we as TV consumers have helped to support her "career" and fame... I don't know... it somehow baffles me. I choose not to watch her show.
> 
> I know it is all supposed to be fun and light hearted escapist tv, but there are other programs that achieve this goal without sending such poor messages about how to get ahead in the world.
> What are we saying to the next generation of girls and women? All it takes to make a living is to stay stupid and advertise it, sleep around with married men until you find someone naive enough to take on you and your outrageous spending habits, then continue to lie about everything under the sun, and keep up the ridiculous level of plastic surgery??... After all, a woman's worth is solely in her external appearance.
> 
> I heard her recently say on a clip that she worked her ass off to get where she is today and I thought, how??
> 
> 
> Maybe I am just cranky today; but it all strikes a nerve with me.






She “worked her ass off” by working her ass!! 
Point.blank.period!!  It’s all about the $$$ for her!


----------



## luckylove

bag-princess said:


> She “worked her ass off” by working her ass!!
> Point.blank.period!!  It’s all about the $$$ for her!



and now she is teaching her daughter's to do the same...

whatever happened to developing a skill or even a true talent? Not a fan of glamorizing stupidity or being famous for doing nothing.


----------



## chowlover2

What exactly did Kim do before RHoA? 

I was mortified when she was walking around Venice with a red, plastic Solo cup full of wine. I mean really? You're in one of the most beautiful cities in the world with great food and wine and there's Kim. No wonder Americans abroad get a bad name.


----------



## DC-Cutie

chowlover2 said:


> What exactly did Kim do before RHoA?
> 
> I was mortified when she was walking around Venice with a red, plastic Solo cup full of wine. I mean really? You're in one of the most beautiful cities in the world with great food and wine and there's Kim. No wonder Americans abroad get a bad name.


She as a head nurse... and not at a hospital, if you know what I mean.  
Kim is the definition of trashy American on vacation in Europe.  Like seriously, a Solo cup!  A RED one at that.  Known for Beer Pong and family cookouts, not walking around Venice.


----------



## cafecreme15

DC-Cutie said:


> OK So on WWHL did anybody peep what Kroy said when Kim was asked about her relationship with her parents?  He said something along the lines of 'since the wedding day' when it came to his parents.  So something behind the scenes must have taken place to make them distant.
> My guess is they told him he was making a mistake marrying Kim or they didn't approve of her.  Because before the wedding he talked about how close he was to his mom, dad and family.  Now it seems like they don't speak.
> Kim seems polarizing.


I don't see why Kroy's parents would approve of him marrying someone who has the intent to bleed his finances dry and make a mockery of the entire family on national television, so the rift makes sense to me, assuming his parents are normal people.


----------



## TC1

cafecreme15 said:


> I don't see why Kroy's parents would approve of him marrying someone who has the intent to bleed his finances dry and make a mockery of the entire family on national television, so the rift makes sense to me, assuming his parents are normal people.


Not to mention repeatedly popping out children to ensure the cash flow from Kroy if the marriage doesn't last.


----------



## susieserb

Miss "touching my hair 24/4" (drives me insane) IS s great mom??? Go figure and man or man do those two make some cute kids. Kia is insanely sweet and so is her brother...and then they speak Spanish..


----------



## WillstarveforLV

susieserb said:


> Miss "touching my hair 24/4" (drives me insane) IS s great mom??? Go figure and *man or man do those two make some cute kids. Kia is insanely sweet and so is her brother...and then they speak Spanish.*.


I will give Kroy and Kim that - those twins are adorable!


----------



## cdtracing

I'm watching the rerun of the last episode....why, oh why, does Kim have to keep touching her wig???  And get rid of that damn Solo cup!!  And all the crazy about the Gondola ride...I just wanted to slap her & tell her to straighten up!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

WillstarveforLV said:


> I will give Kroy and Kim that - those twins are adorable!


when they were speaking Spanish to each other, it was so cute!


----------



## susieserb

next week they talk about the abundant amount of food the kids eat; I just laughed!! Kia is the worse.. I adore Kia!!

DBTFTP is new money American vulgar but that's the worse I can say about the show.. I actually love all of the characters? Gulp Kim too, when she's scared of bugs and boats, I laugh.

This is WHY I adore the show, I just laugh.  It's not heavy, it's not catty, it's not backstabbing.  It's just easy breezy fun..


----------



## DC-Cutie

susieserb said:


> next week they talk about the abundant amount of food the kids eat; I just laughed!! Kia is the worse.. I adore Kia!!
> 
> DBTFTP is new money American vulgar but that's the worse I can say about the show.. I actually love all of the characters? Gulp Kim too, when she's scared of bugs and boats, I laugh.
> 
> This is WHY I adore the show, I just laugh.  It's not heavy, it's not catty, it's not backstabbing.  It's just easy breezy fun..


it's not catty because their aren't others on the show, just the family and Kim's friends.  It's like Kim is afraid to be around other people on her own.


----------



## susieserb

DC-Cutie said:


> it's not catty because their aren't others on the show, just the family and Kim's friends.  It's like Kim is afraid to be around other people on her own.


yea and as a viewer I'm ok with that? it's exhausting for everybody involved?  I can't say I don't blame Kim..Who wants to be in a den of vipers all the time?


----------



## DC-Cutie

susieserb said:


> I can't say I don't blame Kim..Who wants to be in a den of vipers all the time?


then she never should have gone back to Housewives.  I think Kim likes the carry behavior at times


----------



## susieserb

DC-Cutie said:


> then she never should have gone back to Housewives.  I think Kim likes the carry behavior at times


Yes for a paycheck . BUT. I don't watch that show (or any of the HW serious) soooo over them..Tardy? SURE!!!


----------



## addisonshopper

I don't watch at all anymore. She looks horrible. Her face. I can't get past it. They a

 Starting to look like Lil Kim and Janet Jackson and Latoya Jackson. What a tragedy.


----------



## TC1

Brielle & Kim's lips are so OVERDONE it's gross. Kim & Kroy have so much makeup on in the interview scenes they look ridiculous. Kim pretending she got that body from working out and not a plastic surgeon is insulting.
The little ones speaking Spanish is the best part of this show.


----------



## bagsforme

what do you think she's all had done to her face?  Obviously nose, lips, veneers  and plenty of botox.  I'm thinking cheek fillers or implants.  Possibly her chin shaved down.  She's looking soooo different now.


----------



## 1Kellygirl

She has ruined herself!!! She was naturally pretty and no one likes to exercise, but I guess some run to the plastic surgeons to get liposuction. Who knows we might see her on botched one day. Shame on this woman for even allowing her daughter to get an ugly lip job. Kim's are atrocious. She looks manly.


----------



## susieserb

but the TWINS!!!! Yum Yum Yum ..I can't get enough


----------



## Glitterandstuds

susieserb said:


> but the TWINS!!!! Yum Yum Yum ..I can't get enough



They really make some cute babies


----------



## 1Kellygirl

I'm watching the show now. Kim is working out with kroy in their home gym. Kim doesn't have any makeup on and is so pretty. I know I said she looks manly. I just think she needs less makeup. All the girls are naturally pretty and don't need all the makeup. Would love to see kim with her natural hair. The kids are so cute and smart. The " littles " are learning spanish and speak it very well. I'm off today and have things to do, but now I'm glued to this show. Gotta go workout : )


----------



## Prufrock613

I’m wondering if they were keeping it quiet about Sinn for Bravo or a People cover?

No matter, it’s so sad that this has happened - period.


----------



## bagsforme

saw on insta Sinn is back home with them.   Hate the whole thing happened.


----------



## meluvs2shop

She has beautiful children, but I don’t understand the fixation the young girls have with PS. When I was in college everyone was getting boob jobs. That was the thing to do. Funny how nose jobs were always on The DL. I nver had a boob job. And not bc I’m better or anything like that bc I thought about it every summer when everyone wore their bikini tops, but truth be told I’m a wuss for that ish. Anyway, I saw her older daughters IG pics the other day-did she get butt injections too? Oh dear God. So young!


----------



## susieserb

I'm just blown away with the way Kroy really drills down with being a dad to Kim's two girls..I seriously think he loves them as if they were his own..Papa a very cool step dad.


----------



## chowlover2

susieserb said:


> I'm just blown away with the way Kroy really drills down with being a dad to Kim's two girls..I seriously think he loves them as if they were his own..Papa a very cool step dad.


I'm with you, I think he is a fab Step-Dad. Him taking the door off the daughter's bedroom-brilliant! Even the business with the dog bite, he is a very hands-on, loving and concerned Dad with all the kids.


----------



## bag-princess

http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-di...w-car?cid=soc_fb_DontBeTardy_DontBeTardy_Dish



How did she buy a G wagon???[emoji15]


----------



## bagsforme

She bought a range rover before that.  I'm sure they're leased cause it wasn't that long ago.  She prob just traded it in.

She has no job and Kim once said she bought her Love bracelet from the money she makes on Instagram posts.

I use to like Kim but she's gotten way to obnoxious with the things she has.  She always says be humble but she's far from that.


----------



## bag-princess

bagsforme said:


> She bought a range rover before that.  I'm sure they're leased cause it wasn't that long ago.  She prob just traded it in.
> 
> She has no job and Kim once said she bought her Love bracelet from the money she makes on Instagram posts.
> 
> I use to like Kim but she's gotten way to obnoxious with the things she has.  She always says be humble but she's far from that.





It amazes me still how these people are paid to do nothing with their lives but post their empty thoughts - as long as the include pics!


----------



## bagsforme

I use to like Kim but she's gotten way to obnoxious with the things she has.  She always says be humble but she's far from that.
I do think they have money but still living way beyond their means.  It can run out if she keeps on spending like she is.


----------



## TC1

I can't believe what these people get paid to hawk goods like protein shakes on their IG.


----------



## MKB0925

TC1 said:


> I can't believe what these people get paid to hawk goods like protein shakes on their IG.



Yes!! And their Skinny tea..lol


----------



## coconutsboston

And teeth whitening kits when they all have veneers


----------



## bagsforme

coconutsboston said:


> And teeth whitening kits when they all have veneers


So true.  That annoys the hell out of me.  Its false advertising when they have veneers since whitening kits can't whiten them.  I made a comment on her insta one time and it got deleted.


----------



## DC-Cutie

it's all a fraud! between flat tummy tea, meal replacement shakes, tooth whitening and waist trainers


----------



## meluvs2shop

TC1 said:


> I can't believe what these people get paid to hawk goods like protein shakes on their IG.


Really?!! Like how much? No wonder it’s always a hard sale on IG. They are laughing all the way to the bank.

Brielle just turned 21. I saw on IG. Such a beautiful girl but those lips!! WHY WHY WHY! Are young girls really into all that PS and humungo lips like that? As I said before, when I was younger boob implants were popular and nose jobs if your parents had money. But, today the lips are looking insanely weird to me or am I just out of touch?


----------



## susieserb

meluvs2shop said:


> Really?!! Like how much? No wonder it’s always a hard sale on IG. They are laughing all the way to the bank.
> 
> Brielle just turned 21. I saw on IG. Such a beautiful girl but those lips!! WHY WHY WHY! Are young girls really into all that PS and humungo lips like that? As I said before, when I was younger boob implants were popular and nose jobs if your parents had money. But, today the lips are looking insanely weird to me or am I just out of touch?



It's the Kardashianization of America. Blown up butts and lips to look like sex dolls..Oh but don't minimize me as a sex object right...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kroy and Kim gave Brielle a damn gun for her birthday!  She's not mature enough for a gun.
http://www.tmz.com/2018/02/26/kim-zolciak-gives-brielle-handgun-birthday-gift/


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> Kroy and Kim gave Brielle a damn gun for her birthday!  She's not mature enough for a gun.
> http://www.tmz.com/2018/02/26/kim-zolciak-gives-brielle-handgun-birthday-gift/


I cannot believe that. Beyond ridiculous. This is a "woman" who didn't believe there were carrots in carrot cake...and they think she's smart enough to own a weapon?


----------



## susieserb

TC1 said:


> I cannot believe that. Beyond ridiculous. This is a "woman" who didn't believe there were carrots in carrot cake...and they think she's smart enough to own a weapon?


pffft an act...I'm sure she went through classes, she'll be fine..Good to know how to use one and to be comfortable.


----------



## TC1

susieserb said:


> pffft an act...I'm sure she went through classes, she'll be fine..Good to know how to use one and to be comfortable.


Well, the article stated she didn't have a license..I personally think it's an odd gift for a 21 year old that acts like a 12 year old (based on her show appearances) but hey..that's just my opinion.


----------



## bag-princess

susieserb said:


> pffft an act...I'm sure she went through classes, she'll be fine..Good to know how to use one and to be comfortable.




This is Kim and her ditzy mini-me!! She didn’t have time to go to regular classes but you’re sure she sat through class about gun safety???


----------



## coconutsboston

The way she was slinging it around in that video shows she definitely is not comfortable and has no idea how to use it. Loaded or not, that isn’t a gift that should be given with those young kids running around.


----------



## coconutsboston

meluvs2shop said:


> Really?!! Like how much? No wonder it’s always a hard sale on IG. They are laughing all the way to the bank.
> 
> Brielle just turned 21. I saw on IG. Such a beautiful girl but those lips!! WHY WHY WHY! Are young girls really into all that PS and humungo lips like that? As I said before, when I was younger boob implants were popular and nose jobs if your parents had money. But, today the lips are looking insanely weird to me or am I just out of touch?




I had to look twice when I saw these pics: 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Biermann-celebrates-21st-birthday-Miami.html

I thought her sunglasses were sitting ON her lips in one of them!


----------



## chowlover2

She looks like Khloe Kardashian to me!


----------



## Swanky

Hate to be Capt Obvious but her body at the beach is nothing like her IG pic


----------



## coconutsboston

Swanky said:


> Hate to be Capt Obvious but her body at the beach is nothing like her IG pic


She claims she is suing Daily Mail for "altering the photos to make her look like that".


----------



## TC1

coconutsboston said:


> She claims she is suing Daily Mail for "altering the photos to make her look like that".


She's so in denial she doesn't recognize her own body without a filter


----------



## DC-Cutie

coconutsboston said:


> She claims she is suing Daily Mail for "altering the photos to make her look like that".


like Kim K.

Nah, Brielle, Daily Mail isn't using filters.  Just pure pics


----------



## bagsforme

TC1 said:


> She's so in denial she doesn't recognize her own body without a filter



Sooooo true.  The filters and poses her and her mom use.  Have you noticed Kims usual stance in pics with her butt out and feet turned in to look like she has a smaller waist and thigh gap?


----------



## TC1

bagsforme said:


> Sooooo true.  The filters and poses her and her mom use.  Have you noticed Kims usual stance in pics with her butt out and feet turned in to look like she has a smaller waist and thigh gap?


Kim's got like 3 apps and face tune going on in every pic. So delusional.


----------



## addisonshopper

Hhmmmm she went on about gun violence bought her kids bullet proof book packs then buys her air head daughter a gun. Hmmmmm.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bagsforme said:


> Sooooo true.  The filters and poses her and her mom use.  Have you noticed Kims usual stance in pics with her butt out and feet turned in to look like she has a smaller waist and thigh gap?


which makes her look constipated


----------



## DC-Cutie

addisonshopper said:


> Hhmmmm she went on about gun violence bought her kids bullet proof book packs then buys her air head daughter a gun. Hmmmmm.


OK!!!!  You know Kim has bird sh@t for brains and Kroy is her simpleton.


----------



## lovesbmw

DC-Cutie said:


> OK!!!!  You know Kim has bird sh@t for brains and Kroy is her simpleton.


Lol


----------



## meluvs2shop

Did anyone see on IG Kim is charging folks $77 a month to join her academy? 
I thought she has also mentioned her husband made so much money while in the NFL they are “good.” She’s so full of herself. NFL money is not guaranteed right? I didn’t even know he was that good to get that kind of bag. She did a Q&A recently on IG.


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> Did anyone see on IG Kim is charging folks $77 a month to join her academy?
> I thought she has also mentioned her husband made so much money while in the NFL they are “good.” She’s so full of herself. NFL money is not guaranteed right? I didn’t even know he was that good to get that kind of bag. She did a Q&A recently on IG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5158247



i don't know which is funnier - that he manages ALL of their careers (what career???)  or that he made close to $20M!      i mean just having the two in the same sentence automatially cancels each other out!


----------



## limom

Is he demonstrating his wig making skills?


----------



## jennlt

meluvs2shop said:


> Did anyone see on IG Kim is charging folks $77 a month to join her academy?
> I thought she has also mentioned her husband made so much money while in the NFL they are “good.” She’s so full of herself. NFL money is not guaranteed right? I didn’t even know he was that good to get that kind of bag. She did a Q&A recently on IG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5158247



Kroy may or may not have made $20M but it's not how much you make, it's how much you keep. Kim. As Dolly Parton said, "It costs a lot of money to look this cheap!"


----------



## bag-princess

jennlt said:


> Kroy may or may not have made $20M but it's not how much you make, it's how much you keep. Kim. As Dolly Parton said, "It costs a lot of money to look this cheap!"




I just have to say I  Miss Dolly!


----------



## bag-princess

Kim Zolciak-Biermann Loses $2.6M Mansion To Foreclosure, Property To Be Auctioned Off Next Month - theJasmineBRAND
					

Kim Zolciak-Biermann Loses $2.6M Mansion To Foreclosure, Property To Be Auctioned Off Next Month Former "RHOA" star Kim Zolciak-Biermann is seemingly




					thejasminebrand.com


----------



## uhpharm01

I saw that. oh wow.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Ugh, that is so sad but she elevated living above your means to an art form so I guess not surprising.


----------



## TC1

Apparently sold for 257K


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> Apparently sold for 257K



the 2 million dollar mansion?????


----------



## SouthTampa

I am pretty sure what happened is that the $275X mortgage was a second or third mortgage.    The buyer at the sale would take the property subject to the superior liens.   The house was probably mortgaged to the hilt.   The creditor in these circumstances generally rents out the property until the superior lien or liens forecloses out their interest.   I heard somewhere that the buyer was someone she knew and they are going to let Kim and her family lease the house back from them.   Buy she totally lost ownership interest in the house.   She has serious issues.


----------



## bagsforme

Mrs.Z said:


> Ugh, that is so sad but she elevated living above your means to an art form so I guess not surprising.


For sure.  I guess they burned through Kroy's millions he got too.


----------



## bag-princess

bagsforme said:


> For sure.  I guess they burned through Kroy's millions he got too.



wigs ain’t cheap


----------



## TC1

bag-princess said:


> wigs ain’t cheap


Girl..neither is plastic surgery for Kim and her girls who have no jobs...


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> Girl..neither is plastic surgery for Kim and her girls who have no jobs...



thi is true


----------



## bag-princess

They look nothing like they used to!
But at least they are working now!











						Brielle and Ariana Biermann Return to Reality TV with Show About Being 'Cut Off' from Famous Parents
					

PEOPLE can exclusively reveal Brielle Biermann and Ariana Biermann are working on a new reality TV series that follows the sisters as they leave behind their lives of luxury in Atlanta — and their celebrity parents, Kim Zolciak-Biermann and Kroy Biermann — for a move to Los Angeles




					people.com


----------



## swags

bag-princess said:


> They look nothing like they used to!
> But at least they are working now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brielle and Ariana Biermann Return to Reality TV with Show About Being 'Cut Off' from Famous Parents
> 
> 
> PEOPLE can exclusively reveal Brielle Biermann and Ariana Biermann are working on a new reality TV series that follows the sisters as they leave behind their lives of luxury in Atlanta — and their celebrity parents, Kim Zolciak-Biermann and Kroy Biermann — for a move to Los Angeles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com


They look so fake. What a shame. I guess it’s no surprise. When RHOA debuted Kim was 29 but looked 40 Cause she was so full of filler.


----------



## Swanky

"working"?! lol


----------

